# Paris 2005 : bouffe estivale de juillet...



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Je suis partant pour le 21 Juillet 

Par contre, peux pas au mois d'aout, vacances... 

Pour le lieux, je laisse les parisiens proposé


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

je suis partante pour le 21 juillet et le 18 août


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

pareil. pas de vacances avant longtemps, donc dispo cet été


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

je suis peut-être partante pour le 21 juillet, mais je reviens  de vacances le 20 août seulement


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par une première "bouffe du mois" en juillet.:rose:

Question idiote cependant : pourquoi en semaine et pas le vendredi soir par exemple ? (loin de moi l'idée de révolutionner les pratiques gastronomiques et Mac, mais bon, quand on bosse pas le lendemain, ça favorise la visite de bars, forcément.)


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par une première "bouffe du mois" en juillet.:rose:
> 
> Question idiote cependant : pourquoi en semaine et pas le vendredi soir par exemple ? (loin de moi l'idée de révolutionner les pratiques gastronomiques et Mac, mais bon, quand on bosse pas le lendemain, ça favorise la visite de bars, forcément.)



j'imagine pour ne pas pénaliser ceux qui partent en week-end (je pense notamment à ceux qui ont enchainé avec la flaque party à Valence). Et puis avec les bars qui ferment à 02h00, on a le temps de boire deux bières maxi  donc la journée du vendredi est un peu plus dure que les autres, mais bon...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

je viens de recevoir mon badge Apple Expo avec mon nom d'utilsateur et mon mot de passe j'ai donc voulu m'inscrite pour la Keynote et bien le mot de passe ne passe pas fait Ch...  

enfin ça serait sympa qu'on aille écouter Dieu tous ensemble ( bien bourré ça devrait passé    ) 

Edit : bourré = Ivre


----------



## AOSTE (17 Juin 2005)

Effectivement Kat une rencontre au sommet lors de l'Apple expo quel pieds


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir mon badge Apple Expo avec mon nom d'utilsateur et mon mot de passe j'ai donc voulu m'inscrite pour la Keynote et bien le mot de passe ne passe pas fait Ch...
> 
> enfin ça serait sympa qu'on aille écouter Dieu tous ensemble ( bien bourré ça devrait passé    )
> 
> Edit : bourré = Ivre



heu, c'est pas vers 10 heures du matin,     enfin,  c'est toi qui voit      tu crois que c'est vin à volonté, pour la grand messe?


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> heu, c'est pas vers 10 heures du matin, la grand messe?     enfin,  c'est toi qui voit



10 heure  du matin ( si je n'ai pas dormi la veille ça peut le faire ) mais le problème c'est qu'en réalité je ne bois jamais, je n'ai pas ce défaut ( on ne peut pas tous les avoir non plus)

De toute façon ; je n'arrive pas à m'enregistrer de toute manière , le mot de passe que l'on m'a envoyé en même temps que le badge visiteur ne passe toujours  pas


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement Kat une rencontre au sommet lors de l'Apple expo quel pieds


Vous excitez pas dans ce fil :rateau:
Vous aurez bientôt tout ce qu'il faut pour vous faire monter l'adrénaline :

Le fil de la présence de l'Apple Expo [AE]
Le fil de la présence de MacGé à l'AE : Le Pommier
Le fil des MacGéennes et MacGéens à l'AE
Le fil du co-voiturage
Le fil de l'hébergement en Ile-de-France


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine pour ne pas pénaliser ceux qui partent en week-end (je pense notamment à ceux qui ont enchainé avec la flaque party à Valence). Et puis avec les bars qui ferment à 02h00, on a le temps de boire deux bières maxi  donc la journée du vendredi est un peu plus dure que les autres, mais bon...



ok, je comprends. 
Bon ben faudra pas s'éterniser.
mais tout ça reste au conditionnel, je n'ai pas encore entamé les pourparlers avec ma moitié.


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous excitez pas dans ce fil :rateau:
> Vous aurez bientôt tout ce qu'il faut pour vous monter l'adrénaline :
> 
> Le fil de la présence de l'Apple Expo [AE]
> ...



Quel programme 
  :love:


----------



## Cillian (18 Juin 2005)

Les vacances sont pour septembre donc:

- 21 juillet OK
-18 aout OK


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Les vacances sont pour septembre donc:
> 
> - 21 juillet OK
> -18 aout OK



Et comme d'hab. pas avant 20H30/21 H ??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut valider 2 dates et trouver 2 lieux :
> 
> *21 juillet*
> *18 août*



ça baigne


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut valider 2 dates et trouver 2 lieux :
> 
> 
> *21 juillet*



 Yeah !!!  





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut valider 2 dates et trouver 2 lieux :
> 
> 
> *18 août*




Non à 99 %

 Plutôt 1ére ou dérnière semaine pour moi...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt 1ére ou dérnière semaine pour moi...


plutôt dernière pour moi    :hein:


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2005)

en juillet, OK.
En aout, je ne sais pas encore si je serai là ou à Genève.

Chag avait parlé d'un pique nique, Lumai et moi étions partant aussi.

Y'aurait des voix pour ou pas en plus ?
Je crois que je vais lancer un pique-nique perso par MP de tt façon...


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> en juillet, OK.
> En aout, je ne sais pas encore si je serai là ou à Genève.
> 
> Chag avait parlé d'un pique nique, Lumai et moi étions partant aussi.
> ...


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>




Champs de Mars ou Paris Plage ?     :style:


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juin 2005)

Le 21 juillet... a priori je serais sur Paris et a priori je ne ferais rien, et je suis sûr que ça me tente bien!

 

Et faire un pique-nique à la fortune du pot, ça me dit bien!

A.


ps:Kathy, pour le keynote, je l'avais fait avec le code dans le mail de confirmation.


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Champs de Mars ou Paris Plage ?     :style:



Autoroute A86?       



Sinon les deux autres choix me conviennent :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

un pique nique   :love:


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nique   :love:




Rowww...... MAIWEN !!!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Pique-Nique :love:


NB : Penser à emmener un tire-bouchon


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juin 2005)

Pour le 21 Juillet, vous n'alliez quand même pas croire que j'aurais loupé ça ???   
Et peu importe où et comment ... Seule la compagnie compte !  :love:

Pour la suivante je sais pas ... Faut dire qu'une bergère ça a un emploi du temps de ministre !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Bon, e 21 juillet, tout e monde à l'air d'accord 
Pique nique 
Je vote pour...
J'amène le tire bouchon, du vin, et même le calva si ça tente certains


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'amène le tire bouchon, du vin, et même le calva si ça tente certains



J'amène ma bouche, mon bide, et mon foie...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'amène ma bouche, mon bide, et mon foie...


j'amène mon apn ... et moi


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

Bon, on résume et on scinde le fil​
*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- 

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
-


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- 

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
-

plutôt 
 :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- 

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- 

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer
-


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*

- kathy h
- le_magi61
- *Freelancer*
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- *Freelancer*
-

*Pas sûr*

- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
-
____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*

- kathy h
- *Freelancer*
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- *Freelancer*
- golf
- Lastrada
-

*Pas sûr*

- teo
- Stargazer
-


Le premier qui me reprend cette liste d'alcoolique, je l'épile au fer à souder 
golf


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

euh ... on pourrait peut-être enlever le " plutôt :rose:" maitenant ... :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on pourrait peut-être enlever le " plutôt :rose:" maitenant ... :rose:


Mouala, c'est fait  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (20 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 21 Juillet, vous n'alliez quand même pas croire que j'aurais loupé ça ???
> Et peu importe où et comment ... Seule la compagnie compte !  :love:



J'espère bien 

 :love:


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*

- kathy h
- le_magi61
- *Freelancer*
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- *Freelancer*
- bompi
-

*Pas sûr*

- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
-
____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*

- kathy h
- *Freelancer*
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- *Freelancer*
- golf
- Lastrada
-

*Pas sûr*

- teo
- Stargazer
-


Le premier qui me reprend cette liste d'alcoolique, je l'épile au fer à souder 
golf


----------



## chagregel (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
-
---------------- 11

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- 
---------------- 6

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## chagregel (21 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> - chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette



On avance


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

Bompi cherche l'épilation !


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Mouarfff...
Pas de chance bompi :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- 
---------------- 12

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- 
---------------- 6

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juin 2005)

Salut les adeptes des bouffes du jeudi,

Des événements dépendants de ma volonté -    - vont m'empêcher d'assister à ces moments de convivialité pendant une certaine durée - estimation optimiste : 6 mois ; estimation pessimiste : 20 ans      

Profitez bien, continuez d'élargir le cercle - je ne parle pas de l'autre bidule -   - et à bientôt.

Pitch


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Des événements dépendants de ma volonté


Mouarfff...
Par inadvertance, peut être  Ou encore pendant une crise de somnambulisme :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui me reprend cette liste d'alcoolique, je l'épile au fer à souder
> golf


 
 je devrais arreter de poster après les week ends de débauche [mode petite voix interieure /on] ouais mais dans ce cas là, je ne poste jamais  [mode petite voix interieure /off]


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On avance



C'est y pas mignon tout ça.... :love:


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- 
---------------- 13

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- 
---------------- 6

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- 
---------------- 14

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- 

____________________________

*18 août*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- golf
- Lastrada
- Macinside
-
---------------- 7

*Pas sûr*
- teo
- Stargazer


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Salut les adeptes des bouffes du jeudi,
> 
> Des événements dépendants de ma volonté -    - vont m'empêcher d'assister à ces moments de convivialité pendant une certaine durée - estimation optimiste : 6 mois ; estimation pessimiste : 20 ans
> 
> ...



faudra que je reprenne des cours de baby-sitter option psychopathe pour te décharger un peu alors !   , que je te remplace de temps en temps, j'ai bien travaillé déjà ce ouikende avec Grégoire (non, non, ni l'un ni l'autre, un 3e...   et ça m'a bien plu  :love: )

A part ça, c'est génial que *Bronco-Opiniatre* (je mélange les genres  ma mémoire flanche) puisse se joindre à nous s'il est sur Paname.
_En tout bien tout honneur, sans aucune arrière pensée j'ai un clic-clac très confortable si t'as besoin  _


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

Merci Téo, mais j'ai déjà tout ce qu'il me faut, notamment chez mon père


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci Téo, mais j'ai déjà tout ce qu'il me faut, notamment chez mon père


C'est papy Lemmy ton papa ?   

et pourquoi freelancer il est en double à chaque fois ?


----------



## chagregel (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci Téo, mais j'ai déjà tout ce qu'il me faut, notamment chez mon père



Yeah !!!!!!!!!

On va pouvoir faire un team des grenobloises  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

Pour maiwen : non, ce n'est pas Lemmy... Et freelancer boit double

teo : ou alors je veux bien squatter chez quelqu'un, je ne me sens pas de traverser tout Paris après le bouffe...


----------



## chagregel (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour maiwen : non, ce n'est pas Lemmy... Et freelancer boit double
> 
> teo : ou alors je veux bien squatter chez quelqu'un, je ne me sens pas de traverser tout Paris après le bouffe...



No problèmo pour chez moi mais je bosse le lendemain


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Juin 2005)

vous ne croyiez tout de même pas que j'allais vous laisser vous débaucher seul sans moi... non mais  des fois  
Ps : penser à prendre un décapsuleur (et le premier qui bouge je m'en sert)

*21 juillet*

*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
-


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

On vient tous en blanc, ça peut être sympa de donner un thème a cette AES estivale !!!   

Tee shirt, short, casquette, ou autre...a vous de voire... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On vient tous en blanc, ça peut être sympa de donner un thème a cette AES estivale !!!
> 
> Tee shirt, short, casquette, ou autre...a vous de voire... :love:  :love:  :love:


j'ai pas de pantalon blanc   ... ni rien de en bas de blanc ... sauf mes sous-vêtements mais ... ça va poser problème


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de pantalon blanc   ... ni rien de en bas de blanc ... sauf mes sous-vêtements mais ... ça va poser problème


Poser problème pour qui ?     :mouais:  :rateau: 
Si, tu risques juste de créer une émeute et de subir les assauts de Mackie...


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de pantalon blanc   ... ni rien de en bas de blanc ... sauf mes sous-vêtements mais ... ça va poser problème



C'est pas dur a trouver, ou sinon, c'est a toi de voire....mais effectivement, ça risque de poser quelques problemes...


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Poser problème pour qui ?     :mouais:  :rateau:
> Si, tu risques juste de créer une émeute et de subir les assauts de Mackie...


mwé ... j'en suis pas convaincue ... pi pour mackie c'est déjà fait  :rateau:

ps : c'est un principe ... pas de pantalons blancs  Par contre j'ai une jupe noire


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mwé ... j'en suis pas convaincue ... pi pour mackie c'est déjà fait  :rateau:
> 
> ps : c'est un principe ... pas de pantalons blancs  Par contre j'ai une jupe noire




une jupe noir :rateau: :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une jupe noir :rateau: :love:


ouais ... limite chador ... sauf que c'est une jupe  et quand je monte les escaliers ca fait traine de princesse


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : c'est un principe ... pas de pantalons blancs  Par contre j'ai une jupe noire




Aux AES, y a pas de principes qui tiennent !!!


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... limite chador ... sauf que c'est une jupe  et quand je monte les escaliers ca fait traine de princesse




laisse moi être ton prince :love:


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ps : penser à prendre un décapsuleur (et le premier qui bouge je m'en sert)


Un tire bouchon 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> une jupe noir :rateau: :love:


[Note]Penser au bromure[/Note]


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi être ton prince :love:


Et dire qu'en plus je l'avais vu venir !...

Moi j'aime bien les fraises, mais là maintenant tout de suite, j'ai pas très faim...


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On vient tous en blanc, ça peut être sympa de donner un thème a cette AES estivale !!!
> 
> Tee shirt, short, casquette, ou autre...a vous de voire... :love:  :love:  :love:



Moi c'est bon, mes molets sont blancs... :mouais:


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est bon, mes molets sont blancs... :mouais:



et un peu rose aussi....


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​


*21 juillet*
*18 août*
*septembre = Apple Expo = ÆC*
*20 octobre*
 





*21 juillet*


*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​
Il nous faut valider 2 dates et trouver 2 lieux :

*21 juillet*
*18 août*

Mouala, les dates sont fixées et le fil scindé 
golf


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

tu as raison, le blanc fera bien ressortir mon bronzage (qui a dit Suisse ? celui-ci est passé depuis un moment déjà ) :love:


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Bon, voilà, les jeux sont faits, pour août on continue ici : Paris : 2005 : bouffe estivale d'août...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

De passage dans ce sujet.  Je vois que le programme de juillet/août est bien rempli.  Amusez-vous bien... Boivez pas trop...  :love:   J'aurais aimé être parmi vous. 

Have fun.


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... limite chador ... sauf que c'est une jupe  et quand je monte les escaliers ca fait traine de princesse


Le plus important pour la longueur des jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien le sol 
On ne planne pas, on ne lévite pas et on ne pélerinnage pas non plus à genoux :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
-


----------



## lumai (21 Juin 2005)

Du blanc pour un picnique ????
Tu connais un bon détachant toi apparemment !


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Champs de Mars, Paris-Plage, Bagatelle !!!
Où, la jeune troupe :rateau:


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Du blanc pour un picnique ????
> Tu connais un bon détachant toi apparemment !



Pourquoi, on va faire des cascades ce jour la? 

Et puis, le vin, ça tache plus !!! 

En fait, je proposais ça pour les photos...ça peut faire super joli, non?


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Du blanc pour un picnique ????


Mouarfff...
Il faut vivre dangereusement  :mouais: Challenge :rateau:​


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi Freelancer il est en double à chaque fois ?



c'est incroyable cette manie qu'on les enfants de poser des questions sur tout et sur n'importe quoi  finis ton blédina et laisse parler les grandes personnes     




			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer boit double



je ne bois pas. je fais boire les autres.    c'est le seul moyen que j'ai de conclure    (ça y est, en plus d'alcoolique, je vais passer pour un détraqué   )


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Un ch'tit début d'Alzheimer alors :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un ch'tit début d'Alzheimer alors :rateau:



non, juste un ego surdimensionné


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour maiwen : non, ce n'est pas Lemmy... Et freelancer boit double
> 
> teo : ou alors je veux bien squatter chez quelqu'un, je ne me sens pas de traverser tout Paris après le bouffe...




tu sais, Fredmac habite à deux pas de chez moi et en général on se prend un tacos... tranquille. Mais je t'accorde que le 20e est vraiment pas du côté du Champ de Mars   

On verra bien, enfin, tu sais que le clic-clac est confortable, avec vue sur Tour Eiffel 

Pour le blanc, j'ai pas de quoi me faire une White Night à la Barclay, je ferai ce que je pourrais, sorry !


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non, juste un ego surdimensionné


Ah, ce n'est que ça  Ben t'as de la marge alors :rateau:


Bon, c'est pas tout   où  :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (21 Juin 2005)

Bon en gros on prend les mêmes et on recommence.....

  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Juin 2005)

Le champ de mars ce serait pas mal, non ?


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le champ de mars ce serait pas mal, non ?




pas terrible si on est en blanc


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

Et les quais de seine, l'Ile de la cité ? (on peut brailler).


----------



## kathy h (21 Juin 2005)

Une idée : Le Bois de Boulogne ( juste à côté de mon lieu de TRavail en fait       -


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

huh ? alors hm ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

Dans les catacombes ? 

au parc Montsouris ? aux buttes chaumont ( gaffe aux heures de fermeture).


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juin 2005)

plutôt partant pour le pique-nique. pas très chaud pour la fête en blanc (le blanc, c'est pas ma couleur  ) troca ou canal de l'ourcq  euh, le bois de bou-bou....    

ps : moi aussi, j'ai un canapé lit   



pps : et si tu es sage, je te montrerais ma collection de disquettes 3'' 1/2 (ça change des estampes japonaises   )


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2005)

désolé les gars, ca sera sans moi pour juillet... Je serai en stage à La Baule... J'encadre des jeunes violoncellistes dans un orchestre...
Par contre, pour aout, ca peut se faire, mais je vous redis ça dans le fil approprié.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> J'encadre des jeunes violoncellistes dans un orchestre...



ben voyons...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2005)

c'est con, j'ai plus de munitions pour la journée  ...
toupi, ca sera pour demain



[edit]En plus tu fais exeprès de me narguer... C'est pas marrant heu !
   
[/edit]


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen


*Sûr que non*
 - Human-Fly


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> *Sûr que non*
> - Human-Fly


[Note]Bannir Human-Fly pour indisssscipline  :mouais: [/Note] :rateau: 


Bon, on fait kwa pour décider, une liste, un vote


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bannir Human-Fly pour indisssscipline  :mouais: [/Note] :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bon, on fait kwa pour décider, une liste, un vote



 Je verrai peut-être certains d'entre vous à l'Apple Expo.  Si je suis libre et que d'autres le sont aussi... :sick:
 quelqu'un a plus ou moins prévu quelque chose à ce sujet?


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je proposais ça pour les photos...ça peut faire super joli, non?



et donner des photos nazes parce que le blanc pose problème aux cellules des appareils !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un ch'tit début d'Alzheimer alors :rateau:



C'était justement la Saint Aloïs hier ! 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon en gros on prend les mêmes et on recommence...



Non, moi ce sera ma première fois ! Qui a dit défleurage de nioub ? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

> *Thème du blanc*


Je prends quoi ? Cubi ? Apremont ? Savoie ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

Ca me tente pas trop le blanc (en fringues, parce que le muscadet, c'est bon  ) ....
Mais sinon, on se la joue chemise hawaienne et short à fleurs :casse: :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je prends quoi ? Cubi ? Apremont ? Savoie ?




 :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, on se la joue chemise hawaienne et short à fleurs :casse: :rateau:


Il me semble que le concept est déjà déposé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je prends quoi ? Cubi ? Apremont ? Savoie ?



:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:​


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, on se la joue chemise hawaienne et short à fleurs :casse: :rateau:




concept déposé en effet :mouais:

faut aut'chos'


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On vient tous en blanc, ça peut être sympa de donner un thème a cette AES estivale !!!




Oh, toi t'as acheté une nouvelle lessive...


----------



## kathy h (22 Juin 2005)

je viendrais en noir ( pour faire du Noir et blanc, j'adore )  

c'est du futur donc = Je viendrai  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

y'a aussi le rouge pour l'iPod U2 et non comme une réminiscence de Jeanne Mass


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

vous en dites quoi de total orange pour les vetements
lunettes bleu et baskett blanche ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous en dites quoi de total orange pour les vetements
> lunettes bleu et baskett blanche ?


 
Une chose est sur, c'est que avec ça, on va facilement se retrouver, même si il y a foule!!!    

Sinon, il reste une solution : sans theme... ca va plait mon idée de theme, le "sans thème" ?


----------



## Malow (22 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vois que mon idée est pas très bonne !!! Sniffff .....  

Je viens en Malow alors...!!! :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vois que mon idée est pas très bonne !!! Sniffff .....
> 
> Je viens en Malow alors...!!! :love:


  et on doit tous venir en malow ?    ou alors moi je viens en maiwen ... mais je sais pas trop comment ça s'habille une fée papillon en été  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Bon ben je viens en Taho!... Mais y'a plusieurs possibilités...
soit en Chemizafleur/Chaussure de montagne
soit avec mon chapeau et un t-shirt (blanc ou noir au choix) Taho!info...


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

Oui...
Certes...
En blanc, en noir, en chemisezafleur, à loilpé...
*Mais où * :mouais:     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui...
> Certes...
> En blanc, en noir, en chemisezafleur, à loilpé...
> *Mais où * :mouais:     :rateau:




sur un bateau mouche ?


----------



## Malow (22 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le champ de mars ce serait pas mal, non ?



je suis d'accord pour le champ de mars !!!


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

ou alors vous venez chez moi ! mais comme j'habite Grenoble, pour faire une bouffe parisienne, c'est pô génial :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui...
> Certes...
> En blanc, en noir, en chemisezafleur, à loilpé...
> *Mais où * :mouais:     :rateau:



il y a un parc près de chez nous


----------



## kathy h (22 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord pour le champ de mars !!!



On peut se garer facilement ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

y'a pas plein de monde au champ de mars ?  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> On peut se garer facilement ?



Bien sur, c'est un champ...:mouais:


----------



## kathy h (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, c'est un champ...:mouais:



très drôle........

   

Il y a des vaches?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> très drôle........
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a des vaches?



Bah si malow et toi venez, ça en fera déjà 2....:love:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ou alors moi je viens en maiwen ... mais je sais pas trop comment ça s'habille une fée papillon en été  :rose:




très leger


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah si malow et toi venez, ça en fera déjà 2....:love:



mais qui va les traires ? :rateau: (merci de ne pas me tendre de perche aussi facile   )


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui va les traires ? :rateau: (merci de ne pas me tendre de perche aussi facile   )


tu aurai aussi pu ne pas l'attraper ... c'est de très mauvais goût


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aurai aussi pu ne pas l'attraper ... c'est de très mauvais goût




je viens de me faire 3 heures de clientel, il fallait décompréser un peu :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui va les traires ? :rateau: (merci de ne pas me tendre de perche aussi facile   )



C'est de pis en pis sur ce forum...:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est de pis en pis sur ce forum...:mouais:


venant d'un flooder..


----------



## chagregel (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est de pis en pis sur ce forum...:mouais:



Tant qu'on joue pas à rebrousse poils   :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on joue pas à rebrousse poils   :rateau:



tant qu'a rester dans la vache, j'aurais dit a re*bouse* poils :rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Je connais pas vraiment le Champ de Mars, c'est style pelouse où on peut s'asseoir ou c'est des bancs comme au Palais Royal ? Faudrait pas avoir du "  Circulez ou je verbalise   "



Pour le costume, je verrai suivant le temps qu'il fait


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

et une tenue comme cela , ça vous dirait pas  ?   







avec casquette et baskett orange bien evidemment !!!


----------



## chagregel (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas vraiment le Champ de Mars, c'est style pelouse où on peut s'asseoir ou c'est des bancs comme au Palais Royal ? Faudrait pas avoir du "  Circulez ou je verbalise   "
> 
> 
> 
> Pour le costume, je verrai suivant le temps qu'il fait




Pelouse, mais c'est un endroit ou beaucoup de gens pique nique tous les soirs...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et une tenue comme cela , ça vous dirait pas  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon :affraid: c'est une soirée Dalton !!??


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pelouse, mais c'est un endroit ou beaucoup de gens pique nique tous les soirs...


 
Mais on y trouve une place sans aucun problème. Pour y avoir pique-niquer une fois par semaine l'été dernier, je confirme que c'est un endroit pratique.

A.


----------



## kathy h (22 Juin 2005)

Bon alors c'est vendu .

Il n'y a plus qu'un trouver un lieu précis de rendez-vous  au champ de mars !!! pour se retrouver à 19H30 ,  sinon il faudra mettre une grande pancarte....

Golf : tu peux complèter ta présentation    :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Faudrait récupérer la bannière MacG !


----------



## chagregel (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait récupérer la bannière MacG !



Ca c'est une pure idée de ouf !!!!

C'est WebO qui l'a???


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est de pis en pis sur ce forum...:mouais:




j'aurais pu dire pire :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus qu'un trouver un lieu précis de rendez-vous au champ de mars !!! pour se retrouver à 19H30 , sinon il faudra mettre une grande pancarte....


Une troupe avec des iBooks et des Powerbooks sur les genoux ça doit se trouver facilement! 
Sinon... euh... la pelouse devant Air France?

Et euh... on peut pas se retrouver un peu plus tard, sinon j'aurais jamais le temps de faire une tarte...

A.


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Bon elle est où la dernière liste que je me mette dans les "pas sûr" ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
 - Human-Fly


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15

*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab (je prends une semaine de vacances sur tout l'été et paf vous l'AES tombe cette semainhe là, c'est pas cool. Bon je suis là en août...)


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pelouse, mais c'est un endroit ou beaucoup de gens pique nique tous les soirs...


alors ça veut dire qu'il y'aura plein de monde ... alors je viendrai pas ...


----------



## Malow (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ça veut dire qu'il y'aura plein de monde ... alors je viendrai pas ...



T'es serieuse?


----------



## Malow (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ça veut dire qu'il y'aura plein de monde ... alors je viendrai pas ...



Ecoute, ce serait domage.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es serieuse?


peut-être ... de toute façon, il faudra déjà l'accord de mes parents


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu aurai aussi pu ne pas l'attraper ... c'est de très mauvais goût


Mouarfff...
Mackie est [dans les forums] très très loin de toute notion de goût 
Il s'exprime, le reste est un détail du même tonneau que l'orthographe :rateau:


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors c'est vendu


Mouarff...
Quelle autorité  :rateau: 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus qu'un trouver un lieu précis de rendez-vous  au champ de mars !!! pour se retrouver à 19H30 ,  sinon il faudra mettre une grande pancarte...


Pour ceuss qui ne connaissent pas, le Champs de Mars est l'immense espace qui sépare la Tour Eiffel de l'Ecole Militaire dans le 7è ardt.
Des repères c'est pas cela qui manquent : Tour Eiffel, Ecole Militaire et entre les deux : statuts, rond point, et. 
Pour se garer, la place Joffre devant Ecole Militaire et des rues de chaque côtés mais pas forcément évident :rateau:


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- 
---------------- 15


*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

mais quand même ... c'est pas très beau là-bas


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf : tu peux complèter ta présentation    :love:


Golf ! Y a pas 

Mais golf te répond :
Faut établir les bonnes volontés avec un :

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
-
-

*Fromage(s)*
-
-

*Desserts(s)*
-
-

*Café*
-
-

*Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
-
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une pure idée de ouf !!!!


oh l'autre, il veut se la jouer jeune !   Ça s'est bien passé au fait ? 

je ne sais pas encore vous dire si je viens, ça ne saurait tarder...   
et pour ceux qui ne connaissent vraiment pas le champ de mars, voilà un exemple. (non, on ne regarde pas la troisième photo   )


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

Il y a un bel exemple de chirurgie mammaire ... Negrito est un amateur de sein/zeppelin.

Bon. Je veux bien me charger d'apporter quelques bouteilles : mon charcutier a un stock semble-t-il inépuisable de Tariquet. C'est blanc, un peu doux (disons : un peu plus moelleux que du demi-sec), pas trop cher : très bien donc.

Ça vous convient ?

Question subsidiaire : combien de bouteilles, à votre avis ? [ceux qui conduisent doivent choisir, ne l'oublions pas]


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

moi je veux bien conduire, mais j'ai ni l'âge, ni le permis , ni la voiture ... mais je bois pas ...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien conduire, mais j'ai ni l'âge, ni le permis , ni la voiture ... mais je bois pas ...  :mouais:



je peu faire le bob, j'arrête de boire :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

a tiens au faite, c'est pas possible dans le jardin du luxembourg ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tiens au faite, c'est pas possible dans le jardin du luxembourg ?


Oh non ça fait trop peuple


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh non ça fait trop peuple


 c'est sur qu'au champ de mars y'aura personne


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2005)

le luxembourg ferme à 21h, et les 4/5 des pelouses sont interdites.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
-
-

*Fromage(s)*
-
-

*Desserts(s)*
-
-

*Café*
-
-

*Pousses(s) Café*
- Le_magi61 : CAlva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
-
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-


----------



## lumai (22 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
-
---------------- 16 (+ la Chaguette ?)


*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

[Mode sérieux ON]_Moi j'amène le caquelon et le fromage alors... qui se charge du pain la veille ? Je cherche ausi un Butagaz..._[Mode sérieux OFF]





hum






? ! ?






 

Non ? bon... mais je vous dis qu'il y a pas de saison pour...   

Bon d'accord...  :rateau: 

Alors je vous fais une bête salade et je ramène... de la Leffe ?  :love:   

à défaut de Dole blanche,   ça devrait me calmer et me rendre toujours plus sage  :style:


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je veux bien me charger d'apporter quelques bouteilles


Ben, tu te mets dans la liste 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu faire le bob, j'arrête de boire :rateau:


Mouarfff...



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tiens au faite, c'est pas possible dans le jardin du luxembourg ?


Non, il ferme de bonne heure   Comme les Tuileries.


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
-
-

*Fromage(s)*
-
-

*Desserts(s)*
-
-

*Café*
-
-

*Pousses(s) Café*
- Le_magi61 : CAlva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- bompi : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors ça veut dire qu'il y'aura plein de monde ... alors je viendrai pas ...


Il y a du monde, mais on n'est pas les uns sur les autres... genre 10, 20 mètres au moins!



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-être ... de toute façon, il faudra déjà l'accord de mes parents


Si tu veux on signe à leur place!   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceuss qui ne connaissent pas, le Champs de Mars est l'immense espace qui sépare la Tour Eiffel de l'Ecole Militaire dans le 7è ardt.
> Des repères c'est pas cela qui manquent : Tour Eiffel, Ecole Militaire et entre les deux : statuts, rond point, et.
> Pour se garer, la place Joffre devant Ecole Militaire et des rues de chaque côtés mais pas forcément évident :rateau:



Le truc vraiment simple pour se repérer, c'est Air France. 
Sinon, c'est en effet galère de se garer...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
- Adrienhb : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
-

*Fromage(s)*
-
-

*Desserts(s)*
-
-

*Café*
-
-

*Pousses(s) Café*
- Le_magi61 : CAlva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- bompi : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le truc vraiment simple pour se repérer, c'est Air France.


Non, là tu confonds avec l'Esplanade des Invalides  :mouais:  :rateau:

Et ton pseudo, c'est Adrienhb et pas Tarte 
[faut tout faire ici avec les têtes en l'air   ]


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, là tu confonds avec l'Esplanade des Invalides  :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> Et ton pseudo, c'est Adrienhb et pas Tarte
> [faut tout faire ici avec les têtes en l'air   ]



Oups en effet j'ai confondu!  :rose:  (Pourtant Champs de Mars devant les Invalides, c'eut été logique...)

Mais euh... j'ai pas confondu pour mon pseudo. J'ai fait comme bompi et Le_magi61.      Et puis la question c'est qui fait quoi? et non Qu'est-ce qui est fait par qui?   

A.


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

faudra pas oublier verres, assiettes, couverts et petites serviettes.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Pour les couverts et tout le reste, on fait comment? Chacun apporte son truc, ou bien une personne se charge d'ammener tout le necessaire (en plastique par ex...) ?

PS1 : Si la premiere solution est choisie, il faut ajouter une ligne à "Qui fait Quoi"

PS2 : Pour l'instant, j'ai juste noté mon nom pour le pousse café, je rajouterais mon nom ailleurs quand j'aurais une idée


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudra pas oublier verres, assiettes, couverts et petites serviettes.


 
En effet.
Et si les couverts sont en plastique, il ne faut pas non plus oublier au moins un vrai couteau pour les plats à découper.  Ainsi que des grands couverts pour les salades ou autres.

A.


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
-

*Fromage(s)*
-
-

*Desserts(s)*
-
-

*Café*
-
-

*Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*Couverts/Gobelets/Assiettes*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-
-


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

Vous pourriez faire cela ailleurs   Cela donne super envie


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourriez faire cela ailleurs   Cela donne super envie


Comment ça ? tu ne viens pas ?

et  Lumai, ça va me faire plaisir de te revoir à Paris !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? tu ne viens pas ?



il est occupé 

... en train de découvrir la règle des 9:


9 minutes de plaisir
9 mois d'attente


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Bon, cela se confirme, je ne serait probablement pas là le 21  :rose: 
[2 semaines de vrais wouacances en 4 ans  :rateau: ]


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cela se confirme, je ne serait probablement pas là le 21  :rose:
> [2 semaines de vrais wouacances en 4 ans  :rateau: ]


oooh , ben c'est nul  la première fois que je viendrai tu seras même pas là


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
-
-

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
-

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
-
-

* Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
-

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-
-


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oooh , ben c'est nul  la première fois que je viendrai tu seras même pas là


Certes, certes, mais il y aura *2* occasions en août 

Et tu gagnes un Taho! en échange


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cela se confirme, je ne serait probablement pas là le 21  :rose:
> [2 semaines de vrais wouacances en 4 ans  :rateau: ]



ça va faire un vide..... 
       


et moi je ne sais pas si je viendrais, les pic nic c'est plus trop mon truc.....


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Ma Kathy, je compte sur toi pour accueillir Taho!
Avec les mains si tu veux :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cela se confirme, je ne serait probablement pas là le 21  :rose:
> [2 semaines de vrais wouacances en 4 ans  :rateau: ]


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire un vide.....
> 
> 
> 
> et moi je ne sais pas si je viendrais, les pic nic c'est plus trop mon truc.....


la bouffe elle va finir à 3 à ce rythme là


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Si Kathy et Golf ne sont pas la, ca va drolement faire baisser la moyenne d'age... :rateau: :casse:  

Heureusement que Lemùmy vient...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bouffe elle va finir à 3 à ce rythme là



Il va bien falloir faire une mi-temps sans piliers.

Et faire jouer des jeunes espoirs


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Il va bien falloir faire une mi-temps sans piliers.
> 
> Et faire jouer des jeunes espoirs


c'est un appel à la mobilisation ?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un appel à la mobilisation ?


   
uh ? C'est pas militaire, c'est rubgylistique.

C'est un appel pour rassembler le pack, faire du rafût, de façon à relever le défi physique à l'approche de l'embut et à parvenir en terre promise. 

[Humour] _Je précise que la seule chose que j'apprécie dans le rugby, c'est le langage_[/Humour]


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et moi je ne sais pas si je viendrais, les pic nic c'est plus trop mon truc.....



Qui peut amener une chaise et de l'eau (beaucoup d'eau) ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si Kathy et Golf ne sont pas la, ca va drolement faire baisser la moyenne d'age... :rateau: :casse:
> 
> Heureusement que Lemùmy vient...






			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut amener une chaise et de l'eau (beaucoup d'eau) ?



C'est un complot anti femme mature ou quoi ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est un complot anti femme mature ou quoi ?



ne t'en fais pas kathy, je te ramenerai chez toi :love:


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne t'en fais pas kathy, je te ramenerai chez toi :love:




ba voyons 
 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba voyons
> :rateau:




sisi, tu poura t'amuser en toute tranquilliter :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est un complot anti femme mature ou quoi ?





			
				Machinadisco a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h.



pff. Imboulable la Kathy.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est un complot anti femme mature ou quoi ?



mais non   

la preuve pour toi:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bouffe elle va finir à 3 à ce rythme là


Si tu es des trois et moi aussi je ne vois pas le problème  
Mais on peut pas se passer du 3e ?  

_Qui a dit "arrête de faire ton mackie" ?  _


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es des trois et moi aussi je ne vois pas le problème
> Mais on peut pas se passer du 3e ?
> 
> _Qui a dit "arrête de faire ton mackie" ?  _


justement, je doute que mackie ( le troisième ) accepte ne nous laisser à deux


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement, je doute que mackie ( le troisième ) accepte ne nous laisser à deux




et puis cher maiwen, je t'enmene au restau :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis cher maiwen, je t'enmene au restau :love:



La classe américaine 

Mac Do ou Hypo ? 

NB : Il l'emmène, il l'invite pas. C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> La classe américaine
> 
> Mac Do ou Hypo ?
> 
> NB : Il l'emmène, il l'invite pas. C'est déjà pas mal


je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> La classe américaine
> 
> Mac Do ou Hypo ?
> 
> NB : Il l'emmène, il l'invite pas. C'est déjà pas mal




je l'invite bien sur, je connais 2 ou 3 petits restau sympa


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite



tu connais des restau végétarien sympa ?


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne t'en fais pas kathy, je te ramenerai chez toi :love:





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis cher maiwen, je t'enmene au restau :love:


Tu fais pas une crise de boulimie toi  :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite



:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: Désolé pour toi, le bon goût de la viande rouge crue d'un steack Tartare :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite



En ce cas, je ne saurais trop te conseiller cette adresse 

Ca se soigne super bien


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais pas une crise de boulimie toi  :mouais:




pas du tout :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'invite bien sur, je connais 2 ou 3 petits restau sympa



Franchement, Maiwen, tu pourras pas dire que je fais rien pour toi.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Maiwen, tu pourras pas dire que je fais rien pour toi.


mais il me harcèle  :rose:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout :love:


Mouarfff...
Manquent plus que Malow et Nexka et tu vas nous faire le Derviche 
Ou la danse du ventre  ​


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Manquent plus que Malow et Nexka et tu vas nous faire le Derviche
> Ou la danse du ventre  ​



génial :love: que du bonheurs :love:


Bou diou 
Pique-nique, c'est pour bouffer :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Bon on le fait toujours ce pique-nique ou bien ? ça semble mal barré visiblement !


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> la preuve pour toi:


Ah tien, tu gardes ton modèle 2 places pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es des trois et moi aussi je ne vois pas le problème
> Mais on peut pas se passer du 3e ?


Ah ces chaleurs estivales


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon on le fait toujours ce pique-nique ou bien ? ça semble mal barré visiblement !


Ah Ah, tu connais pas encore la bande de zoizeaux rares de Paris :rateau:
T'inquiète, sauf les excusés, il en manquera pas une, pas un


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah, tu connais pas encore la bande de zoizeaux rares de Paris :rateau:
> T'inquiète, sauf les excusés, il en manquera pas un


Ouaip mais encore faut-il quelque chose à bouffer


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah, tu connais pas encore la bande de zoizeaux rares de Paris :rateau:
> T'inquiète, sauf les excusés, il en manquera pas une, pas un



Si il connait un ancine gratin dauphinois... :mouais: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip mais encore faut-il quelque chose à bouffer


 
Pourquoi faire 
tu ne sais pas que "manger, c'est tricher"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy*: salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
-

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
-

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
-
-

* Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
-

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-
-


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> génial :love: que du bonheurs :love:


  Qu'ai je fait   







Mouarfff...
Réactivé les piles du gamin  :mouais: 
Il est comme les iBook et autres PowerBook :rateau: 
Il fonctionne, même fermé ​


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

J'améne les Big MAc  : D


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah, tu connais pas encore la bande de zoizeaux rares de Paris :rateau:
> T'inquiète, sauf les excusés, il en manquera pas une, pas un


Mais tu n'as pas d'excuse !  :rateau:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
-
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy*: salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
-

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
-

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
-
-

* Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-
-


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si il connait un ancine gratin dauphinois... :mouais: :love:



Je connais un ancien Dauphinois gratiné !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

golf, tu entends quoi par accessoires ?


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
-
__ 
16


*Pas sûr*
- TranXarnoss
- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> golf, tu entends quoi par accessoires ?


APN, chiens, oreillers, serviettes, maîtresses, torchons, condoms, tentes, décapsuleurs, chevaux, amants, badminton, schlapettes...
[liste non exhaustive ]


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

il tiens toujours le theme du blanc  
je veux dire les fringues blanches...

Ca me tente pas trop, 
par contre, si par blanc, vous entendez Vin blanc, la, je suis d'accord :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy*: salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
-

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
-
-

* Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

et le pain ? = kathy h ( alors je prends combien de baguettes? 
 

je voulais faire " Edit" pour corriger ma faute mais golf est déjà passé par là, merci


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ma Kathy, je compte sur toi pour accueillir Taho!
> Avec les mains si tu veux :rateau:




ah la la toute de suite les grands moyens..    :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah la la toute de suite les grands moyens..    :love:


Je suis flatté par tant d'attentions ! :love:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy*: salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- et la charcuterie ?

*Pain(s)*
- kathy h

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
-

* Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- et les bières ?

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et le pain ? = kathy h ( alors je prends combien de baguettes?




plein :rateau: enfin si il y aussi les pains, un peu plus gros


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plein :rateau: enfin si il y aussi les pains, un peu plus gros


Tu fais bien d'en parler :rateau:
T'es de corvée de bières belges


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi :*​


*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy*: salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61 *:Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: ) 
*Pain(s)*
- kathy h

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr. (A priori je viens... mais pas à 19h30, j'aurais pas le temps de faire la tarte autrement...)
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- et les bières ?

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- et les bières ?

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et le pain ? = kathy h ( alors je prends combien de baguettes?



Euh il faudrait quelque chose avec le pain non? Pasque la quiche pain, c'est pas top top top...

A.


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

et le plan pour se rendre syur le lieu de rendez-vous et on se retrouve où exactement ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien d'en parler :rateau:
> T'es de corvée de bières belges




ça tourne :love:


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euh il faudrait quelque chose avec le pain non? Pasque la quiche pain, c'est pas top top top...
> 
> A.



Le problème pour moi c'est que je ne viendrais pas de chez moi mais que je serai )à mon travail depuis le matin ( donc je ne peux pas repasser chez moi ) je ne peux donc apporter que des trucs que je peux acheter et kje voulais prendre l'eau mais si je dois marcher avec 8 baguettes et 5 pain de campagne et 5 litres d'eau ça va pas être possible.

La bergère : tu me retouves à mon cabinet et on y va ensemble, comme ça tu portera les courses  c'est un ordre    :love:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et le plan pour se rendre syur le lieu de rendez-vous et on se retrouve où exactement ?


Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça, il y a encore de la marge 
J'irai faire un repérage d'ici un bonne semaine


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Le problème pour moi c'est que je ne viendrais pas de chez moi mais que je serai )à mon travail depuis le matin ( donc je ne peux pas repasser chez moi ) je ne peux donc apporter que des trucs que je peux acheter et kje voulais prendre l'eau mais si je dois marcher avec 8 baguettes et 5 pain de campagne et 5 litres d'eau ça va pas être possible.



Roooh tout d'suite! 
Et puis bon a va, y a de la charcuterie est prévue! ^_^

A.


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

Si il y des personnes qui veulent me retrouver dans le 15ème à vaugirard pour partir avec moi en voiture. ( pour m'aider  notamment à porter le pain..... )

Il y a déjà: 

-  Stargazer ( il habite dans le 15ème   ) 
( reste 2 places   )


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'irai faire un repérage d'ici un bonne semaine



 on pourrait planter  4 drapeaux MacG Powa, pour marquer le territoire.


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait planter  4 drapeaux MacG Powa, pour marquer le territoire.



Autre solution : j'arrive 10 minutes avant, je me déshabille et il suffit de se diriger là ou il y a un attroupement 
 :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:    

EDit : ou plutôt là ou il n'y a plus personne


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait planter  4 drapeaux MacG Powa, pour marquer le territoire.


et tu ferai pipi au pied des drapeaux ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ?
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Autre solution : j'arrive 10 minutes avant, je me déshabille et il suffit de se diriger là ou il y a un attroupement
> :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> EDit : ou plutôt là ou il n'y a plus personne




ne te sous estime pas kathy :love:


----------



## Malow (23 Juin 2005)

je m'occupe du detachant !!! enfin, surtout pout pour Kathy qui sera seule toute nue au milieu du champs de mars...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> surtout pout pour Kathy qui sera seule toute nue au milieu du champs de mars...




tu l'accompagne ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je m'occupe du detachant !!! enfin, surtout pout pour Kathy qui sera seule toute nue au milieu du champs de mars...



j'ai pas tout compris là, si je suis toute nue pourquoi du détachant?? 
 :rateau:  

Edit :rien


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite



Quelle dommage !! Mackie t'aurait fait un hotdog.....sans pain...:mouais:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dommage !! MAckie t'aurait fait un hotdog.....sans pain...:mouais:




je suis pret a être déguster :love: (enfin faut juste garder le bout de plastique  )


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dommage !! MAckie t'aurait fait un hotdog.....sans pain...:mouais:


on aura droit aux blagues comme ça le 21 ? ... parce que dans ce cas je réserve même pas ma place


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on aura droit aux blagues comme ça le 21 ? ... parce que dans ce cas je réserve même pas ma place



Mais non, t'inquiètes, j'en sortirai que tu comprendras....


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Des fraises pour la 21 ?... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on aura droit aux blagues comme ça le 21 ? ... parce que dans ce cas je réserve même pas ma place


Mais si mais si, faut juste bien choisir sa place, à coté de moi par exemple  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si, faut juste bien choisir sa place, à coté de moi par exemple  :rose:



Admirez l'artiste !     :love:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu ferai pipi au pied des drapeaux ?



J'utilise toujours les commodités à titre personnel....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise toujours les commidités à titre personnel....



Les toilettes publiques à titre personnel ? Concept fort intéressant ... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

Bon et alors, il vient pas Grtiumhg, le poisson rouge là ?


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pret a être déguster :love: (enfin faut juste garder le bout de plastique  )


Tel que je te connais si Kahy mettait à exécution sont originale proposition de repérage tu trouverais un trou de souris pour y cacher tes rougeurs :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon et alors, il vient pas Grtiumhg, le poisson rouge là ?


Grug en l'occurence


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

Macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pret a être déguster  (enfin faut juste garder le bout de plastique  )



Y a t'il des amateurs, trices ?


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
-

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

Faudra que l'on fasse le point dans les doses, quand tout le monde aura parlé,   et eventuellement revoir à la baisse. 

A mon avis le risque est de se retrouver avec une tonne de bouffe sur les bras....


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que l'on fasse le point dans les doses, quand tout le monde aura parlé,   et eventuellement revoir à la baisse.
> 
> A mon avis le risque est de se retrouver avec une tonne de bouffe sur les bras....


Le seul probleme eventuel que je vois, c'est le manque de bieres...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul probleme eventuel que je vois, c'est le manque de bieres...



Ca c'est pas un réel problème ...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

Impossible : C'est Mackiekis'ycolle.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

si vous voulez, il m'en reste encore 2 de Valence...


----------



## EspaceKritik (23 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez, il m'en reste encore 2 de Valence...



D'habitude, on termine tout, surtout l'alcool....a moins qu'il y est eu des abus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le risque est de se retrouver avec une tonne de bouffe sur les bras....



avec le mackie aucun risque


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Peut etre que je viendrai mais je ne suis pas sur


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

EspaceKritik a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, on termine tout, surtout l'alcool....a moins qu'il y est eu des abus...


Salut Illustre Inconnu  :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que l'on fasse le point dans les doses, quand tout le monde aura parlé,   et eventuellement revoir à la baisse.
> 
> A mon avis le risque est de se retrouver avec une tonne de bouffe sur les bras....


Euh pour l'instant, c'est assez léger je trouve... me demande si ce sera assez... 

A.


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis végétarienne alors déjà ça limite




faut qu'on te présente -lepurfilsdelasagesse- toi !   :love:

sinon la liste se présente de mieux en mieux, FredMac75, je compte sur le Chabichou bellevillois 

Je compte bien participer aussi, mais là j'ai pas trop d'idées... 'têt une terrine qui irait bien pour maiwen tiens... je vais consulter la conceptrice, elle assure et en plus elle habite pas loin du Champ de Mars... et elle a un mac... ça lui dirait peut-être un pique-nique... faudra que je lui cause... un de ces quat'


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique en un lieu à déterminer*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​ *Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
 - TranXarnoss (faudra que vous soyez gentils avec moi... ma première fois.)
__ 
17


*Pas sûr*

- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on te présente -lepurfilsdelasagesse- toi !   :love:
> 
> sinon la liste se présente de mieux en mieux, FredMac75, je compte sur le Chabichou bellevillois
> 
> Je compte bien participer aussi, mais là j'ai pas trop d'idées... 'têt une terrine qui irait bien pour maiwen tiens... je vais consulter la conceptrice, elle assure et en plus elle habite pas loin du Champ de Mars... et elle a un mac... ça lui dirait peut-être un pique-nique... faudra que je lui cause... un de ces quat'


moui ... je suis un peu végétarienne mais assez difficile même quand c'est pas du vivant à manger alors bon ...  :rose:


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moui ... je suis un peu végétarienne mais assez difficile même quand c'est pas du vivant à manger alors bon ...  :rose:



Il y en a qu'est ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour se faire désirer...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qu'est ce qu'il ne ferait pas pour se faire désirer...


boah ... je sais pas si ce que j'ai dit est fait pour me faire désirer ...    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste mais il serait peut-être souhaitable de prévoir autre chose au cas où, le 21 juillet,  il pleuve non?    :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

Sage précaution en effet.
Même s'il fait beau, un orage peut tout gâcher quelques minutes avant l'heure dite, comme hier.

Quid dans ce cas ?

PS: et les jardins de Bercy ? 
au cas où ça tourne au vinaigre, y'a aussi des restos...


----------



## Taho! (24 Juin 2005)

T'inquiètes TranX, la première fois devrait bien se passer, mais je ne suis pas responsables des agissements de Mackie, d'autant plus si golf n'est pas là ()...


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi* 
​ *Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada


*Comme je viendrai direct du travail et que je suis en métro, je ne peux pas apporter de saladier ou de gâteau au chocolat. Donc des bouteilles : ça rentre mieux dans le sac à dos, et peut-être des bricoles s'il y a encore de la place.


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

est ce que dans les " accessoires" prévus il y a les couvertures pour s'asseoir ou s'allonger ?


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> est ce que dans les " accessoires" prévus il y a les couvertures pour s'asseoir ou s'allonger ?



C'est Lemmy qui s'y colle, non ?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> accessoires - couvertures - allonger



et après on va dire que je vois du vice partout :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et après on va dire que je vois du vice partout :rateau:




C'est vrai, ça Kathy, tu prévois de t'allonger ?


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça Kathy, tu prévois de t'allonger ?



et alors pourquoi pas


Edit : A mon âge c'est conseillé


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et alors pourquoi pas




avec plein de jeunes hommes a ses coté


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et alors pourquoi pas
> 
> 
> Edit : A mon âge c'est conseillé



C'est vrai t'as raison : on ne sait jamais. Allez hop c'est décidé, je me laverai les dents ce jour là.


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

Petits salopios d'jeunes


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ...je me laverai les dents ce jour là.


Que les dents :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Que les dents :affraid:



Oui c'est pour garder l'odeur du musc (d'autres diront du fauve) et faire tomber d'inanition toutes ces dames ... (dans tous le sens du terme)


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Que les dents :affraid:



:affraid: la drague c'est comme les régimes : on maigrit pas toujours d'où on veut 

Mon initiative visait un public exclusivement féminin


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pour garder l'odeur du musc (d'autres diront du fauve) et faire tomber d'inanition toutes ces dames ... (dans tous le sens du terme)



Gaze, je ne nous savais pas si intimes. Tu veux bien être mon biographe ?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: la drague c'est comme les régimes : on maigrit pas toujours d'où on veut
> 
> Mon initiative visait un public exclusivement féminin



toi aussi tu drague kathy ?


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu drague kathy ?



hmmm pas seulement.

Un peu comme toi : Mon idéal féminin : une femme qui dit oui


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmm pas seulement.



jalousie :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmm pas seulement.
> 
> Un peu comme toi : Mon idéal féminin : une femme qui dit oui



Alors ce sera : NON 
    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

Même avec un bandeau sur les yeux, elle vous a vu venir !!!:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Gaze, je ne nous savais pas si intimes. Tu veux bien être mon biographe ?



Oui mais tu me payes à boire alors !


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Même avec un bandeau sur les yeux, elle vous a vu venir !!!:rateau:



pas tres difficile, surtout Mackie


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas tres difficile, surtout Mackie



Ca c'est la cloche au cou ....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est la cloche au cou ....



tu me donnes des idées...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Juin 2005)

Oui je suis une sorte de muse moi ... :style:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas tres difficile, surtout Mackie




normal, tu est très attirante :love:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2005)

Penser à


----------



## Taho! (25 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Penser à...



Quoi c'est ?


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2005)

Une Tâche ical


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Thèse de glandologie : de l'influence de la canicule sur les hormones de certains forumeurs 
Bon, c'est tout bon, on a déjà un échantillon représentatif de jeunes mâles à l'agitation moléculaire exacerbée :rateau:
On a aussi un champ d'expérimentation   

Etape suivante : la dissection  :love:​


----------



## kathy h (25 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Une Tâche ical




je me suis amusée à la copier sur mon iCal...... hormis le bromure pour mackie,  le reste ne me concerne pas   :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Une Tâche ical


Je suis sur un PC en ce moment... j'avais oublié

Je pense que ton lien serait encore mieux ainsi !


----------



## kathy h (25 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur un PC en ce moment... j'avais oublié
> 
> Je pense que ton lien serait encore mieux ainsi !




il n'y a rien sur ton calendrier hormis le titre de" bouf du mois "


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2005)

Oui, c'était un essai (avorté) d'humour. Je le referai plus je le jure.


----------



## kathy h (25 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'était un essai (avorté) d'humour. Je le referai plus je le jure.



euh je ne sais pas si c'est de iCal dont tu parles mais moi je parlais de celui de taho pas du tiens


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euh je ne sais pas si c'est de iCal dont tu parles mais moi je parlais de celui de taho pas du tiens



 Ben oui mais celui de Taho, c'est le mien également : il n'ya qu'une tâche. 

_Note :  Ne plus jamais tenter d'être drôle sur MacG, je ne suis pas fait pour ça _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> on a déjà un échantillon représentatif de jeunes mâles à l'agitation moléculaire exacerbée :rateau:



je sens poindre la nostalgie, là


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ...je sens poindre la nostalgie, là


Moi, point du tout   
A chaque âge suffit ses peines et ses joies  :rateau: 
Tu sais qu'à chaque dizaine on perd un peu quelque chose et normalement on y gagne en sagesse   


Au fait tes pilules blues homéopathiques font de l'effet ​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2005)

Tiens un combat de rue 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je sens poindre la nostalgie, là





			
				Golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tes pilules blues homéopathiques font de l'effet



Allez les enfants,  faites vous la bise maintenant. Pas bonne c'te chaleur, pour les organismes.


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Certes, certes, mais on occupe le terrain en lieu et place des d'jeunes dont les molécules sont passées en mode vaporisation avec c't'chaleur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Allez les enfants,  faites vous la bise maintenant. Pas bonne c'te chaleur, pour les organismes.



j'espère que tu seras sensible à l'indéfectible soutien que j'apporte à ce petit:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tes pilules blues homéopathiques font de l'effet



quant à embrasser cette unsine à poils, mon abnégation a ses limites  :rateau:


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Mouarfff...
Vues les fautes de frappes auxquelles tu ne nous avais point habitués, soit t'es fébrile, soit t'es zému :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Vues les fautes de frappes auxquelles tu ne nous avais point habitués, soit t'es fébrile, soit t'es zému :rateau:


soit c'est ses rhumatismes qui se font ressentir de plus en plus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Vues les fautes de frappes auxquelles tu ne nous avais point habitués, soit t'es fébrile, soit t'es zému :rateau:



tu n'imagines pas le traumatisme que m'a causé sa proposition de te r :affraid::affraid::affraid: ... de t'embrasser


----------



## kathy h (25 Juin 2005)

un petite coucou en passant, je reviens d'une ballade à cheval nocturne , et oui les chevaux voient tres bien la nuit et c'est magique..... enfin je n'étais pas seule il y avait mes chiens...   :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un petite coucou en passant, je reviens d'une ballade à cheval nocturne , et oui les chevaux voient tres bien la nuit et c'est magique..... enfin je n'étais pas seule il y avait mes chiens...   :love:



Ooooh tu viens avec tes chiens pour le pique-nique?   

A.

ps:
Et puis pourquoi pas à cheval... cela aurait de l'allure!


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

Et quel point de repère


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et quel point de repère


Bonne nuit tout le monde...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et quel point de repère


toute nue sur son cheval  ...   ça me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toute nue sur son cheval  ...   ça me rappelle quelque chose



tant que le chaval est, lui aussi, tout nu: pas d'objection


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
__ 
17


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## FANREM (26 Juin 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel, pitêtre avec Chaguette  
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
__ 
17


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- maiwen
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem : en vacances à Valescure (Désolé  :rose:  Aux abonnés absents tout le mois)


----------



## lumai (26 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Aaaah ton cake au citron ....  

De mon côté je réfléchis à ce que je pourrais ramener ...


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2005)

Amène un mouton, on fera un méchoui.


----------



## kathy h (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah ton cake au citron ....
> 
> De mon côté je réfléchis à ce que je pourrais ramener ...



il manque un peu de plat principal ( genre 1 ou 2 poulets cuit )


----------



## Lastrada (26 Juin 2005)

Un taboulé, des tomates, des fruits ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il manque un peu de plat principal ( genre 1 ou 2 poulets cuit )



Je vais voir de ce côté là merci !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Amène un mouton, on fera un méchoui.



Sacrilèèèèèèèèèèèèèèège !!!!


----------



## kathy h (26 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir de ce côté là merci !



ça risque de sentir le poulet dans ma voiture 
  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça risque de sentir le poulet dans ma voiture
> :love:



Ca va je sens pas si fort que ça !


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va je sens pas si fort que ça !


On parle poulet, pas jeune coq :rateau:


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va je sens pas si fort que ça !




du sanglier alors ? 


pour un taboulé je m'y colle...


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- *Teo* : Taboulé (vert bien sûr !)
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)






			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il manque un peu de plat principal ( genre 1 ou 2 poulets cuit )


Tout d'accord avec toi!

A.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On parle poulet, pas jeune coq :rateau:



Merci de préciser que j'ai encore tous mes attributs !  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juin 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Menetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- *Teo* : Taboulé (vert bien sûr !)
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juin 2005)

J'en pouvais plus de la fote d'ortograffe sur Menetou. J'ai rien changé d'autre..


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- Spyro


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem : en vacances à Valescure (Désolé  :rose:  Aux abonnés absents tout le mois)


----------



## Taho! (2 Juillet 2005)

En voilà une bonne nouvelle, c'est maintenant officiel, cette chère Maiwen sera des notres...  

Au fait, je dors chez qui ce soir là


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

... maintenant il faut que je trouve quelque chose à apporter  ... et j'en n'ai aucune idée


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> - et la mousse au chocolat ? Freelancer



hmmmmm ?


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juillet 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> hmmmmm ?



hmmmm quoi?   Sache, jeune padawan, que mes talents culinaires sont à la hauteur de ma réputation d'alcoolique (c'est à dire immense, même dans la vraie vie.    il est peut être temps de faire quelque chose :mouais: )


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2005)

Ah pardon    J'avais compris que tu réclamais de la mousse, pas que tu te proposais de la faire.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juillet 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon    J'avais compris que tu réclamais de la mousse, pas que tu te proposais de la faire.



la mousse etait réclamée (en vert) par le maitre des lieux. je ferai un grand saladier rien que pour kathy H


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juillet 2005)

Amène une louche aussi, si tu peux.  J'ai remarqué qu'elle aimait bien manger à la louche dans les saladiers.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

ah ! je peux amener une louche moi


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> la mousse etait réclamée (en vert) par le maitre des lieux. je ferai un grand saladier rien que pour kathy H


 Et puis ça devrait bien aller avec le cake au citron !


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

bon, pour faire plaisir a Kathy, je viendra avec un Reflex argentique et du film noir et blanc :love:


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour faire plaisir a Kathy, je viendra avec un Reflex argentique et du film noir et blanc :love:



et bien pour une fois , je viendrai avec mon petit APN pour faire des photos en couleurs.... :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien pour une fois , je viendrai avec mon petit APN pour faire des photos en couleurs.... :love:



méchante


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> méchante



Moi ? méchante? ah non c'est même pas vrai ! avec le Noir et blanc,  au moins on ne verra pas trop mes défauts


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? méchante? ah non c'est même pas vrai ! avec le Noir et blanc,  au moins on ne verra pas trop mes défauts




zut, je venais de préparé le martinet


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> zut, je venais de préparé le martinet



Ah non je prefere la cravache


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2005)

On vous dérange pas trop


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juillet 2005)

Je pense que le thème pourrait virer du blanc au cuir s'il on n'y prenait garde.


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

On va garder ce thème pour août, ce sera plus intime :rateau:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le thème pourrait virer du blanc au cuir s'il on n'y prenait garde.



Et bien si avec ça on fait pas la fête !!!


----------



## Cillian (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir, 

En fait depuis ce dimanche soir je me demande si je vais venir.
Bin oui ! Quand je viens vous rejoindre, je pars directement du boulot sans passer par la casse "domicile". 

Le blèm' c'est pas que je ne veux plus venir, mais la bouffe à apporter :
Je n'ai pas possibilité de la laisser dans un endroit frais et si je la laisse dans la voiture (et pour peut qu'il y ai un beau soleil ce jour là   ) ça risque de ne plus être consommable le soir venu. Pour les boissons c'est pareil, elles risquent d'être chaudes. 

Et viendre les mains dans les poches ça va pô l'faire! 
À moins que ??? Peut-être que des fruits et du café en thermo* tiendront le coup toute un après-midi ?


*le café, pas les fruits


----------



## Cillian (5 Juillet 2005)

J'me tâte encore jusqua vendredi prochain pour une réponse définitive et d'ici là : 


*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
-

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juillet 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Le blèm' c'est pas que je ne veux plus venir, mais la bouffe à apporter :
> Je n'ai pas possibilité de la laisser dans un endroit frais et si je la laisse dans la voiture (et pour peut qu'il y ai un beau soleil ce jour là   ) ça risque de ne plus être consommable le soir venu. Pour les boissons c'est pareil, elles risquent d'être chaudes.
> *le café, pas les fruits



Super simple : suggestion :  amène des assiettes ou des verres, ou des couverts en plastiques. Parce que jusqu'ici on mange dans les plats avec nos oidgts. (à moins que K. ne prête sa louche).


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- 

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Malow*  

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Super simple : suggestion :  amène des assiettes ou des verres, ou des couverts en plastiques. Parce que jusqu'ici on mange dans les plats avec nos oidgts. (à moins que K. ne prête sa louche).



*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*

Attention !


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

ben oui, quand même !


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*Thème du blanc*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- golf [Mouarfff peut être de vrais vacances]
- Spyro
- Ti'yana


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem : en vacances à Valescure (Désolé  :rose:  Aux abonnés absents tout le mois)


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je dors chez qui ce soir là


Pourrais-je abuser de la gentillesse de quelqu'un de sympa ce soir là ? :rose:
Il se pourrait qu'on soit deux... :rose:...

Merci d'avance :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est toujours le theme du blanc?
Parce que je le snes moyen le pique nique en blanc :rateau:
A moins que ce soit vin BLANC le theme


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-je abuser de la gentillesse de quelqu'un de sympa ce soir là ? :rose:
> Il se pourrait qu'on soit deux... :rose:...
> 
> Merci d'avance :love:



J'ta d'ja proposé, appelle moi  

PS : Tu arrives quand à Paris / Pars quand de Grenoble? Car j'y vais la journée du 21


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Diteuuuh... c'est pas pour dire, mais vous croyez vraiment qu'il y aura assez à manger pour autant de monde...     

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Tant qu'il y a assez à boire  

PS : Je pense que ça ira


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours le theme du blanc?
> Parce que je le snes moyen le pique nique en blanc :rateau:
> A moins que ce soit vin BLANC le theme



Vi.. des vêtements blancs pour un pique nique... à moins de prévoir de la javel pour essayer de tout rattraper !
Ou bien on peu faire un thème blanc / vert : pique nique magique ! Vous arrivez en blanc, vous repartez en vert !


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Ti'yana


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem
- golf


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je prefere la cravache



je peu aussi avoir ça


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'ta d'ja proposé, appelle moi
> 
> PS : Tu arrives quand à Paris / Pars quand de Grenoble? Car j'y vais la journée du 21


Je passe la semaine à Paris. Et puis le 21 c'est la bouffe, si tu pars à Grenoble ce jour là...

je t'appelle ce midi


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je passe la semaine à Paris. Et puis le 21 c'est la bouffe, si tu pars à Grenoble ce jour là...
> 
> je t'appelle ce midi


Je prend un train à 15h et je sui sà 18h sur Panam :rateau: CQFD  :rateau:


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est jusqu'à quelle heure votre pic nic ? 
Parce que je viens de réaliser que j'arrive sur Paris ce soir là, avant la Bretagne...


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est ma première bouffe, je ne saurais te dire. Un habitué pour lui répondre ? 

Ça me ferait un immense plaisir de te voir à cette bouffe chère Madonna ! :love:


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est jusqu'à quelle heure votre pic nic ?
> Parce que je viens de réaliser que j'arrive sur Paris ce soir là, avant la Bretagne...



De 19/20h à ....


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est jusqu'à quelle heure votre pic nic ?
> Parce que je viens de réaliser que j'arrive sur Paris ce soir là, avant la Bretagne...



Il y aura un coin de plaid pour toi ! 

Tien d'ailleurs ça peut être une bonne idée d'en prévoir quelques-uns...


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Malow*  

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est jusqu'à quelle heure votre pic nic ?
> Parce que je viens de réaliser que j'arrive sur Paris ce soir là, avant la Bretagne...


Tu arrives à quelle heure ?

Il n'y a pas vraiment d'heure !
Pour certains, c'est le dernier métro, pour d'autres


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

je pense que je devrais acheter un poulet à la place du pain car toujours pas de plat principal? 

qui s'y colle? 

( au prix ou est la baguette parisienne actuellement  je peux acheter 1 poulet à la place sans problème) 

alors je prends poulet ou pain?  ( et ne me répondez pas les 2 ..) 

A moins que la bergère ne se décide enfin à prendre le plat :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

poulet bien sur !


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> poulet bien sur !



Avec de la mayo! Et euh si elle est faite maison, c'est largement meilleur!   

A.


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives à quelle heure ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas vraiment d'heure !
> Pour certains, c'est le dernier métro, pour d'autres




21h07, gare de Lyon.
J'amènerai du vin...


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
- *kathy h* : 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Kathy h*  : yaourts 
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Malow*  

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- Lastrada
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
19


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Ti'yana


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem
- golf


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Avec de la mayo! Et euh si elle est faite maison, c'est largement meilleur!
> 
> A.



Le problème c'est que je serai à mon cabinet dés le matin donc impossible de fairede la mayo .. c'est pour cela que j'avais demandé à la bergère ( stargazer ) de prendre le poulet, comme on viendra ensemble du 15ème on s'occupe donc du poulet et je prendrais aussi des yaourts, alors qui prend le pain?


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Malow*  

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que je serai à mon cabinet dés le matin donc impossible de fairede la mayo ..


Et si on t'apporte les oeufs, la mourtarde, l'huile, le sel, le poivre?  

A. qui sort, qui sort


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

je veux bien prendre le pain....mais en scoot, ça va pas être pratique


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

moi je vous l'ai dit je sais pas quoi apporter :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> - Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )




1 poulet pour 19 bouches faut vraiment qu'il soit geant ton poulet !!!    

maiwen  ,  apportes des ailes !


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

18 bouches ... moi je mange pas de poulet  

les ailes ? les ailes de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les ailes ? les ailes de quoi ?



du poulet bien evidemment     

pour accompagner le 2 povre petites cuisses


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 21h07, gare de Lyon.
> J'amènerai du vin...



Cool une femme du forum nous rejoint et en plus elle amène du vin....:love:

Y a pas de mot... j'en chiale...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

quoi ?  une femme ? encore ?  mais ça va faire trop après ... on va passer inaperçu nous les autres


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Lastrada* : 2 Mennetous Blancs
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Lastrada* : Quiche Lorraine
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-  

*Sound System*
- *Lastrada*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
-

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*
-


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Ti'yana



*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  une femme ? encore ?  mais ça va faire trop après ... on va passer inaperçu nous les autres


Toi, passer inaperçue ?    

Bon, ceci pour vous dire que mon *Pas sûr* est pratiquement *Sûr que non*: j'ai une deadline pour le 25 et ça va pas être de la tarte à respecter...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  une femme ? encore ?  mais ça va faire trop après ... on va passer inaperçu nous les autres



comme la dit un posteur des forums d'en bas "ma que les bella madonna" :love:


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 1 poulet pour 19 bouches faut vraiment qu'il soit geant ton poulet !!!
> 
> maiwen  ,  apportes des ailes !



Une autre personne va se dévouer pour apporter un autre poulet , stargezer sans doute.

maintenant il faut une personne pour le pain si je prends le poulet .....


----------



## kathy h (5 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  une femme ? encore ?  mais ça va faire trop après ... on va passer inaperçu nous les autres



Au contraire c'est une bonne nouvelle : nos réunions mensuelles manquent cruellement de femmes..:love:

quant à passer inaperçu , ne t'inquiete pas pour ça


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quant à passer inaperçu , ne t'inquiete pas pour ça


Humm 
Tu fais l'accueil des arrivants cette fois ci encore :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Humm
> Tu fais l'accueil des arrivants cette fois ci encore :rateau:



oui et comme la dernière fois je touche chaque personne qui arrive


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire c'est une bonne nouvelle : nos réunions mensuelles manquent cruellement de femmes..:love:
> 
> quant à passer inaperçu , ne t'inquiete pas pour ça



bien d'accord


Au fait je me suis inscrite pour le pain


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Du pain et des jeux :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

Maaiiiiisss euuuhh... arrêtez... Moi aussi j'veux venir...


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Si t'as rien à faire le 13 août on peut t'organisez quelque chose mon suissounet préféré


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui et comme la dernière fois je touche chaque personne qui arrive




On ne m'avais pas prévenu de cette tradition...
Quelle pression !! :affraid:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juillet 2005)

Et encore, on ne dit pas tout, sinon plus personne ne viendrait. Moi-même... non, tu verras par toi même.


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> *Sûr que non*
> - Human-Fly
> - Fab'Fab
> - Fanrem
> ...


Ben alors les gars et notamment Lastrada, dernier en date à se désister ? Vous avez un mot de vos parents pour manquer ça ? 

Vous allez nous manquer ! :love: Enfin je dis ça pour moi, parce que les autre je sais pas ! :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as rien à faire le 13 août on peut t'organisez quelque chose mon suissounet préféré



Bonne idée golf.....


----------



## kathy h (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> On ne m'avais pas prévenu de cette tradition...
> Quelle pression !! :affraid:



Oui mais je n'ai pas précisé où je touchais les nouveaux   ( je ne touche que les nouveaux , c'est effectivement une tradition...et il faut en passer par là,  mais ce n'est pas douloureux  )


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez nous manquer ! :love: Enfin je dis ça pour moi, parce que les autre je sais pas ! :mouais:



Oui les autres sont plutôt contents : ils vont pouvoir se taper MA part de cake au citron.  
Et du même coup ils s'évitent l'épreuve de ma cuisine. :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as rien à faire le 13 août on peut t'organisez quelque chose mon suissounet préféré



C'est sympa, mais je n'ai plus les vacances à cette période.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Du pain et des jeux :rateau:



Au fait, est-ce que des jeux sont prévus? 
Si oui, quelqu'un pourrait apporter des post-it?

Et on vient avec ou sans mac?

A.


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Tu connais un jeu avec des post-it ?    

Oh oui, amenez vos portables, j'ai envie de toucher un powerbook avec mes doigts gras de mayo !!!


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et on vient avec ou sans mac?



Quelle drôle d'idée ??!!! :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais un jeu avec des post-it ?
> 
> Oh oui, amenez vos portables, j'ai envie de toucher un powerbook avec mes doigts gras de mayo !!!



Ben ouais:
Chacun écrit sur un post-it le nom d'une personne connue existante ou ayant existé ou de fiction et le colle sur le front d'un autre joueur sans que celui-ci ne voit le nom inscrit.
Puis tour à tour, chaque joueur pose une question pour deviner quel nom est inscrit sur son front.  Les autres joueurs ne peuvent répondre que "oui" ou "non". Si la réponse est positive, le joueur peut soumettre une hypothèse.
Un jeu très sympa.
Le seul bémol, c'est lorsque les joueurs se bloquent et ne pensent pas à élargir le champs des recherches. Et un nom archi-simple peut être particulièrement difficile à trouver.

Bon donc pas de portable?

A.


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Je vois.

Une bande de gugusses avec un post-it sur le front, vêtus de blanc sali, ça va donner !!!  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Apporter son mac 
Et puis quoi encore...
Je prefere remplir mon sac avec des choses utiles : vin, biere, calva... :casse: :rateau:


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, amenez vos portables, j'ai envie de toucher un powerbook avec mes doigts gras de mayo !!!


[Note]Bannir TranXarnoss pour idée déplacée  [/Note]


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

bon alors alors ? j'amène quoi moi ?    :rose: je peux amener des olives et des cornichons  ... m'enfin ...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux apporter un plat... 
Je sais pas, un truc que t'auras fait avec des petites mains...


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

j'apporte un drap pour qu'on puisse s'assoir


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'apporte un drap pour qu'on puisse s'assoir



Très bonne idée, et en même temps vaut mieux ça que tu fasses à manger...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée, et en même temps vaut mieux ça que tu fasses à manger...



au menu ce soir: soupe à la grimace


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au menu ce soir: soupe à la grimace



...à la limace


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux apporter un plat...
> Je sais pas, un truc que t'auras fait avec des petites mains...


moui ... sauf que si je fais ça vous risquez de ne pas me voir venir parce que j'aurai cramé dans l'explosion de mon immeuble


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

Une salade composée, y a pas besoin de se servir des fourneaux... 

Enfin c'est une idée comme une autre


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

je vais y réfléchir ... mais dans le métro c'est toujours le même problème  :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Dans un tupperware , ca passe tres bien


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un tupperware , ca passe tres bien


ouais un tupperw*** géant de la taille d'une tortue de mer ...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

ou sinon, 2 petits 
Mais tu n'es pas obligé de ramener de la salade pour 25 non plus, je pense que si tu fais une salade pour une dizaine de personne, ca ira... 
Tu n'es pas la seule à ramener de la bouffe non plus.


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ou sinon, 2 petits
> Mais tu n'es pas obligé de ramener de la salade pour 25 non plus, je pense que si tu fais une salade pour une dizaine de personne, ca ira...
> Tu n'es pas la seule à ramener de la bouffe non plus.


je sais ... mais moi jsuis pitite j'ai pas de force et j'ai peu des gens qui m'agressent si je sens la laitue sur la 13 :rose: ils ont un odorat très développé sur la 13 :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

Demande à un valeureux chevalier de passer te prendre  
Tu as le choix du bonhomme en plus, vu le nombre de prétendant :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Demande à un valeureux chevalier de passer te prendre
> Tu as le choix du bonhomme en plus, vu le nombre de prétendant :rateau:


Si c'est Mackie, j'ai peur pour elle !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est Mackie, j'ai peur pour elle !



c'est pour la bouffe que j'ai peur avec mackie  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour la bouffe que j'ai peur avec mackie  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


ça fait plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir



ben quoi: je suis persuadé que tu va nous faire des choses délicieuses


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi: je suis persuadé que tu va nous faire des choses délicieuses




Et un rattrapage aux branches, Un !


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Et un rattrapage aux branches, Un !


Je dirais plutôt qu'il s'enfonce


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt qu'il s'enfonce



 

quel esprit mal tourné !   

suffit de tendre un hameçon...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> suffit de tendre un hameçon...




tiens, voila un'idée maiwen : une salade de riz aux fruits de mer  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens, voila un'idée maiwen : une salade de riz aux fruits de mer  :love:  :love:  :love:


hum :rose: c'est au dessus de mes forces ... l'odeur et tout ... non :rose: et là pour le coup .. j'attire tous les chats de mon quartier


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens, voila un'idée maiwen : une salade de riz aux fruits de mer  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ah ouf un instant j'ai cru que t'allais écrire: aux asticots...  

_Bon sinon ça va ça floode pas trop ?  :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum :rose: c'est au dessus de mes forces ... l'odeur et tout ... non :rose: et là pour le coup .. j'attire tous les chats de mon quartier




bon , bon  alors une salade de riz au thon ou jambon  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum :rose: c'est au dessus de mes forces ... l'odeur et tout ... non :rose: et là pour le coup .. j'attire tous les chats de mon quartier


 Fais un truc dont tu as envie ! Ce sera forcément bon !!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Surprends nous !

Sois folle !!


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

y'a de très bons traiteurs dans le quartier ! 

Mais c'est pas le prix d'une salade de riz


----------



## maiwen (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Surprends nous !
> 
> Sois folle !!


je peux l'être sans cuisiner  

m'enfin ça nous servira pas à grand chose ... alors je vais réfléchir ...


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2005)

j'vais amener un kebab je crois 



euh, sinon, c'est sympa de me faire une petite place, merci... :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'vais amener un kebab je crois
> 
> 
> 
> euh, sinon, c'est sympa de me faire une petite place, merci... :rose:


Mais oui, viens, et ne ramène pas ton kebab, y'auras suffisamment 

Tu trouveras toute seule le chemin de gare de Lyo au champ de mars, ou il te faut une escorte?


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir


Bah, t'es pas en cause, on connaît simplement not'Mackie


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Bon sinon ça va ça floode pas trop ?  :rateau:_


Mais il y aura des règlements de comptes  :mouais:    
S'il y a une erreurs dans les listes [contrôle des présents, indécis, absents et apports], il y aura supplice du Wurlitzer


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Surprends nous !
> 
> Sois folle !!


Mouarfff...
C'est là qu'on reconnaît le jeune padawan


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

Le jeune Padawan de la météo s'inquiète aussi,
Nécessité pour tous d'un abri
Aurons-nous besoin
si vient le grain.


----------



## Taho! (8 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune Padawan de la météo s'inquiète aussi,
> Nécessité pour tous d'un abri
> Aurons-nous besoin
> si vient le grain.


Tu as bien raison, je viens de déclencher le plan B pour l'ÆS Grenobloise !


----------



## kathy h (8 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune Padawan de la météo s'inquiète aussi,
> Nécessité pour tous d'un abri
> Aurons-nous besoin
> si vient le grain.



Je ne voudrais pas gacher la fête mais il faudra au moins 1 ou 2 jours avant ( on aura vu la méto) confirmer , ou prévoir un resto si il pleut ou si il fait froid comme aujourd'hui...


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas gacher la fête mais il faudra au moins 1 ou 2 jours avant ( on aura vu la méto) confirmer , ou prévoir un resto si il pleut ou si il fait froid comme aujourd'hui...



Très bien. C'est justement à cause du temps d'aujourd'hui que je me posais la question d'un plan B.
Il est bon de voir que les habitués pensent à tout.  
L'échéance approche.


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas gacher la fête mais il faudra au moins 1 ou 2 jours avant ( on aura vu la méto) confirmer , ou prévoir un resto si il pleut ou si il fait froid comme aujourd'hui...




Non non, on est des warriors, on campera dans la boue s'il le faut


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

bon ben , chacun prévoit un ciré  ... orange-rouge de préférence  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben , chacun prévoit un ciré  ... orange-rouge de préférence  :love:




Et le thème du blanc, qu'en fais-tu, malheureuse ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Et le thème du blanc, qu'en fais-tu, malheureuse ?


ben en dessous ... ça fera ... en rouge et blanc ... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben en dessous ... ça fera ... en rouge et blanc ... :rose:



Tu vas mettre des petits dessous blancs sous ton ciré rouge? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben , chacun prévoit un ciré  ... orange-rouge de préférence  :love:


 Bah ça tombe bien j'en ai un rouge rouge !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça tombe bien j'en ai un rouge rouge !





chapeau compris  ?   


 :love:  :love:  :love:   



sinon, une soluce peut etre: vous ammenez vos parasol


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben en dessous ... ça fera ... en rouge et blanc ... :rose:



Je refuse catégoriquement de venir habillé en Grand Sctroumph.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, tu mets u ciré blanc... 

Mais il fera surement beau, enfin, j'espere


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

y'a intérêt , sinon j'aurai l'air bien avec mon ciré blanc et mon trucpervert© ( lisez tupp****** ) géant  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2005)

Vous connaissez un magasin qui vend des cirés blanc en solde? :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez un magasin qui vend des cirés blanc en solde? :rose:




On pourrait peut-être faire une commande groupée, comme pour les T-Shirts.


----------



## kathy h (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas mettre des petits dessous blancs sous ton ciré rouge? :love: :love: :love:




On reconnaît un connaisseur  

EDit : mais bon si il pleut ou si il fait froid ce sera sans moi, j'ai passé l'âge de me rouler dans la boue


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> On reconnaît un connaisseur



J'ai toujours rêvé de voir ce qu'il y avait sous le manteau rouge du petit chaperon rouge... On a bien le droit de rêver, non?


----------



## kathy h (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours rêvé de voir ce qu'il y avait sous le manteau rouge du petit chaperon rouge... On a bien le droit de rêver, non?



Une petite chatte cachée ( celle qui fait miaou biensûr ) 
 :love:       :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Une petite chatte cachée



Ben voila...C'est malin. Comment je me lève de mon bureau maintenant?
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Une petite chatte cachée ( celle qui fait miaou biensûr )
> :love:       :rose:  :rose:



Attention.... que ça ne devienne pas :

Une petite charte bien cachée.....


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juillet 2005)

Oulala, mais c'est vraiment pour manger un bout que vous vous voyez régulièrement ?
Et en plus en public ?

Que n'ai-je acquis un Mac plus tôt... 




			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila...C'est malin. Comment je me lève de mon bureau maintenant?
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :modo: :modo: :modo:



Elle se rend pas compte. On en a des problèmes nous après.


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non non, on est des warriors, on campera dans la boue s'il le faut



Bien dit Teo !  

Comme quoi tout les mecs un peu *HARDCORE* viennent du meme endroit !
Vive la Genève libre   

C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme personnes solubles a l'eau et que le mauvais temps effraie   

A un de ces jours les Parigos


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Ti'yana
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)



*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une petite charte bien cachée.....


Ici, la charte c'est moi  :rateau: 
Alors


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ici, la charte c'est moi  :rateau:
> Alors


 drole d'idée que de se vanter de ne pas etre respecté  

:hosto: :modo: :rateau: :combo:


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> drole d'idée que de se vanter de ne pas etre respecté


Elle est respectée et ici on fait pas ça à la tête du client


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle est respectée et ici on fait pas ça à la tête du client




meme pas pour une princess ?   
 :love:  :love:   combo !!


----------



## kathy h (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme pas pour une princess ?
> :love:  :love:   combo !!



pour une " princess" et pour une " femme masquée" ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2005)

bon kathy nous pas ton bandeau, j'ai envie de voir ce que ça donne en noir et blanc avec de la lumière naturel :love:


----------



## Freelancer (8 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non non, on est des warriors, on campera dans la boue s'il le faut



no worries, MacGé fait aussi des lavomatiques.
Remarquez le respect de la charte graphique (vu qu'il n'y a plus que cette charte de respectée   )


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2005)

Je confirme comme prévu en début de semaine :

je viendrai avec des fruits (sûrement pastèque et melons )
et avec café fait maison (j'ai les thermos) et morceaux de sucres. 

Ha ! J'allais oublier, en tant qu'amateur de fruits de cabosses (et si je n'ai pas tout mangé avant mon arrivé) il devrait y avoir quelques carrés de chocolats pour accompagner le café.  

ATTENTION : le mélange des deux produits peut faire tourner la tête à certains d'entre nous.
- On prétend des vertus aphrodisiaque au cacao 
- Et tous le monde sait que le café est un exitant 
Alors ...  :love:  :rose:  :love: 
... n'en abusons pas.   

Sinon , à part ça, il y a un point précis où l'on se retrouve sur le Champs de Mars ?


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ...on se retrouve sur le Champs de Mars ?


Tu cherches un cheval avec un femme nue dessus 
...et un attroupement autour :rateau:​

Je s'rai pas là alors


----------



## Cillian (9 Juillet 2005)

Arrivant tardivement, le cheval sera sûrement parti vers d'autres co(n)quette(ête).
quant à la femme ....
... j'espère que ce sera elle qui servira de monture.  ​
Heu! D'accord, je sors.


----------



## Taho! (9 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- chagregel
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
18


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)



*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
 - Ti'yana


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben en dessous ... ça fera ... en rouge et blanc ... :rose:




Madonna, s'il fait beau et que tu prend ta croix, je prendrai la mienne aussi 

et comme ça on sera sur de se retrouver sur le Champ de Mars


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça tombe bien j'en ai un rouge rouge !



Pourquoi cela ne m'étonne-t-il pas ?  :love:


----------



## chagregel (11 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- kathy h
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
17


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
 - Ti'yana


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon, la jeune troupe, je boucle mes valoches cet AM et je me tire ailleurs cette nuit  :rateau: 

Je vous souhaite à tous un chouette pique-nique, ne soyez pas sages du tout et amusez vous bien   



nb : je garde un ½il sur vous, le premier qui déconne, je le bannis ad vitam et en plus ternam


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la jeune troupe, je boucle mes valoches cet AM et je me tire ailleurs cette nuit  :rateau:
> 
> Je vous souhaite à tous un chouette pique-nique, ne soyez pas sages du tout et amusez vous bien
> 
> ...


 passe de bonnes vacances  
je trouve ça un peu bète que tu ne sois pas là pour ma première bouffe m'enfin ... ( je vais peut-être repousser de quelques mois alors  )


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça un peu bète que tu ne sois pas là pour ma première bouffe m'enfin ... ( je vais peut-être repousser de quelques mois alors  )


Bah, il y en aura d'autres 

Laisse toi cocooner par le groupe, la cellule d'accueil est très au point


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la jeune troupe, je boucle mes valoches cet AM et je me tire ailleurs cette nuit  :rateau:




bonnes vacances  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la jeune troupe, je boucle mes valoches cet AM et je me tire ailleurs cette nuit :rateau:
> 
> Je vous souhaite à tous un chouette pique-nique, ne soyez pas sages du tout et amusez vous bien
> 
> ...


bonnes vacances et... merci pour le fil tout propre tout beau pour nous ! :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, s'il fait beau et que tu prend ta croix, je prendrai la mienne aussi
> 
> et comme ça on sera sur de se retrouver sur le Champ de Mars


 
Ok ça marche, celle là je la porte avec plaisir 

Sinon, quelle station de métro pour une pauvre provinciale ? (à moins que quelqu'un emprunte le Cheval de la jeune femme nue pour faire un tour vite fait à la gare  )





Bonnes vacances Golf


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, quelle station de métro pour une pauvre provinciale ? (à moins que quelqu'un emprunte le Cheval de la jeune femme nue pour faire un tour vite fait à la gare  )


 
Trocadéro a priori... non? Quoique... Au fait, on se retrouve où déjà?

Et sinon, tu arrives à quelle gare? (Sait-on jamais...)

A.


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

Elle a dit Gare de Lyon non ? ... ça fait pas mal une trotte jusqu'à troca quand même  :hein:


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (à moins que quelqu'un emprunte le Cheval de la jeune femme nue pour faire un tour vite fait à la gare  )


"jeune" !!! J'ai pas précisé ça moi :mouais:  
Remarque tu peux lui demander à lui emprunter, mais faut pas rêver 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes vacances Golf


----------



## chagregel (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok ça marche, celle là je la porte avec plaisir
> 
> Sinon, quelle station de métro pour une pauvre provinciale ? (à moins que quelqu'un emprunte le Cheval de la jeune femme nue pour faire un tour vite fait à la gare  )
> 
> ...



De Garre de Lyon :
-Ligne 1 direction la défense, changement à Concorde ligne 8 direction Balard, Ecole Militaire
ou
-Ligne 14 direction Saint Lazare, changement à Madeleine ligne 8 direction Balard, Ecole Militaire

C'est parcequ'il y a les "Anti-Ligne 14"  , perso c'est mon itinéraire de choix


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

Et de la gare de Lyon


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De Garre de Lyon :
> -Ligne 1 direction la défense, changement à Concorde ligne 8 direction Balard, Ecole Militaire
> ou
> -Ligne 14 direction Saint Lazare, changement à Madeleine ligne 8 direction Balard, Ecole Militaire
> ...


ça dépend ... si elle préfère le bruit à la foule, il faut prendre la 14 , sinon ... non  

dans la 14 elle peux aussi se mettre au tout début de la rame pour être devant la vitre et voir le noir des tunnels de métro :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, il y en aura d'autres
> 
> Laisse toi cocooner par le groupe, la cellule d'accueil est très au point



profite bien, mange bien, dort bien ect...

et on se voit bientôt de toute façon...


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, quelle station de métro pour une pauvre provinciale ? (à moins que quelqu'un emprunte le Cheval de la jeune femme nue pour faire un tour vite fait à la gare  )



Ce ne sera pas vraiment un cheval et je serai à priori vétue de manière tout à fait en accord avec les bonnes moeurs... :rose:
Je peux passer te chercher (c'est presque sur mon chemin). On arriverait pile poil pour livrer le cake au citron aux premiers picniqueurs affamés  !


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sera pas vraiment un cheval et je serai à priori vétue de manière tout à fait en accord avec les bonnes moeurs... :rose:


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  

Bon par contre Gare de Lyon... pas vraiment, vraiment mon chemin... désolé...

A.


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sera pas vraiment un cheval et je serai à priori vétue de manière tout à fait en accord avec les bonnes moeurs... :rose:
> Je peux passer te chercher (c'est presque sur mon chemin). On arriverait pile poil pour livrer le cake au citron aux premiers picniqueurs affamés !


 
Merci Carole :love: (et à Adrien aussi d'ailleurs).


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Je vous garde du taboulé vert ?


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Du taboulé vert ? avec plein d'herbes ???

Vi merci !!!


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

Je verrai à faire 1 Tupperware pour les retardataires 


_Edit: bientôt 3000 Lumai...._


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Ha vi tiens ! 

Pour ce qui est de mon baluchon, j'amène un cake au citron... Il devrait arriver pile poil pour le dessert des premiers arrivant !


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Miam :love:  ben moi je verrai pour une salade 

( et moi aussi presque 3000  ... enfin c'est pas pareil :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi tiens !
> 
> Pour ce qui est de mon baluchon, j'amène un cake au citron... Il devrait arriver pile poil pour le dessert des premiers arrivant !



je réserve une part    :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je réserve une part    :rose:




Tu feras la queue comme tout le monde !


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras la queue comme tout le monde !



Plus vite devant,
poussez-pas derrière !!!


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Note : évaluer la faisabilité pour la réalisation de 2 cakes au citron


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je réserve une part    :rose:


premiers arrivés, premiers servis


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Note : évaluer la faisabilité pour la réalisation de 2 cakes au citron



Tu veux un coup de main !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> premiers arrivés, premiers servis



fais-moi confiance


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais-moi confiance



Oublie pas tes lunettes ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas tes lunettes ...



pour le cake au citron, c'est à l'odeur que ça va se jouer


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

ça va se transformer en match de rugby tout ça !

Je préviens : j'arrive, je lache le(s) cake(s) et après je vous laisse vous battre ! 


Bon va falloir qu'ils soient réussis... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça va se transformer en match de rugby tout ça !
> 
> Je préviens : j'arrive, je lache le(s) cake(s) et après je vous laisse vous battre !
> 
> ...



Je suis déjà sur les starting blocks !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà sur les starting blocks !



[note] monter embuscade pour interception lumai [/note]


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça va se transformer en match de rugby tout ça !
> 
> Je préviens : j'arrive, je lache le(s) cake(s) et après je vous laisse vous battre !
> 
> ...


si tu les lâches , il risquent d'être moins réussi tout de suite ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu les lâches , il risquent d'être moins réussi tout de suite ...



Non je serais juste en dessous pour les récupérer sans dommage !


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça va se transformer en match de rugby tout ça !
> 
> Je préviens : j'arrive, je lache le(s) cake(s) et après je vous laisse vous battre !
> 
> ...


 

Je les goûterai dans la voiture, faudrait pas leur donner un truc pas bon non ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je les goûterai dans la voiture, faudrait pas leur donner un truc pas bon non ?



Tu es bien trop aimable ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

bon, ecoute lumai , luminelle adorée  :love:  :love:  :love: 

un cake pour 20 bouche ça fait plutot "radine de chez radine"   

2 cake ça fait un peu mieux   

moi je dirais d'en apporter 3 sans oublier les battes de baseball
parce que meme comme cela il y aura bagarre garantie


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je les goûterai dans la voiture, faudrait pas leur donner un truc pas bon non ?



Surtout pas malheureuse, après le train on est barbouillé !!
Un ptit Lu et un verre d'eau, basta.


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Et oui Roberta, mais je suis limitée par les moules et plats à ma disposition...
À moins que je les transporte sans moules.... De toute façon c'est pour manger avec les doigts, non ? Les miettes de cake c'est pas forcément mauvais !


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et oui Roberta, mais je suis limitée par les moules et plats à ma disposition...
> À moins que je les transporte sans moules.... De toute façon c'est pour manger avec les doigts, non ? Les miettes de cake c'est pas forcément mauvais !


ouais tu mixe tout ça et tu fous dans un sac plastique et hop ...


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon pour l'instant comme plat on a une salade de pomme de terre, un poulet et sa mayo, de la charcuterie et une tarte au thon...
On est une 20aine c'est ça ?
Teo, ça marche pour ton taboulé vert ?


*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
- *teo* : taboulé ?
-

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
- *teo* : taboulé ?
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  
- *Stargazer* : 1 autre poulet froid (je vais me débrouiller pour la mayo maison  )

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  
- *Stargazer* : 1 autre poulet froid (je vais me débrouiller pour la mayo maison  )

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits 
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* si je retrouve la thermo : Café et sucre
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*


________________

J'ai complété ma case mais il me semblait avoir déjà confirmé


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> - *Stargazer* : 1 autre poulet froid (je vais me débrouiller pour la mayo maison  )


Aaah en voià une idée qu'ell est bonne!   De la mayo maison!  :love: 

A.


----------



## Cillian (13 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- Kathy h ( 1 poulet  froid ,  mais pas de mayo maison )  
- *Stargazer* : 1 autre poulet froid (je vais me débrouiller pour la mayo maison  )

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits : pastèque et melons (pour ceux qui n'aurons pas pu se jeter sur les miettes des cakes )
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian*  Café maison, morceaux de sucre et carrés de chocolat 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*


________________

J'ai complété ma case mais il me semblait avoir déjà confirmé


----------



## golf (14 Juillet 2005)

Mackie, t'es désigné volontaire pour les photos de la bagarre générale autout des cakes de Lumai


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

en noir et blanc uniquement :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (14 Juillet 2005)

Au fait il est situé où l'endroit  du Rendez-vous?


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au fait il est situé où l'endroit du Rendez-vous?


 
Z'aviez pas parlé du Champ de Mars? 

Pourquoi, vous n'allez pas au bois de Clamart ou dans la forêt de Meudon. C'est sympas dans ce coin.


Arghhhh, dommage que ce soit si loin.


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

même en webo mobile ?


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même en webo mobile ?


 
WebO, on y va?


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

WebO enchainerait direct sur la Bretagne... tu peux changer ton billet pour la veille ?  
On peut faire un squat à l'appart si tu as besoin d'un toit... Taho! y passera déjà la nuit 

Je cherche un plan plus précis (et moins beau que ces phtos aériennes... merci Sylko !   )


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au fait il est situé où l'endroit  du Rendez-vous?



Bonne question ...


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, t'es désigné volontaire pour les photos de la bagarre générale autout des cakes de Lumai



Je précise que je suis terriblement corruptible ! 

_Et que j'apprécie plus particulièrement ce qui brille... 

enfin pas que ça non plus... mais ça aussi !
_


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

brillantine pour tout le monde


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> WebO enchainerait direct sur la Bretagne... tu peux changer ton billet pour la veille ?
> On peut faire un squat à l'appart si tu as besoin d'un toit... Taho! y passera déjà la nuit
> 
> Je cherche un plan plus précis (et moins beau que ces phtos aériennes... merci Sylko !   )


 
Ici et là!


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Juillet 2005)

Faut au moins dire si on se retrouve dans la moitié coté tour Eiffel ou coté Ecole militaire.
Ce serait déjà un premier point de fixé, je ne me souvenais plus que c'était si grand. 
Je ne veux influenceer personne, mais il y a un métro sur la place de l'Ecole militaire, qui se nomme, tenez-vous bien, "Ecole Militaire", ligne Balard-Créteil, mauve.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

je voyais pas ça si grand non plus ... quand on y est c'est différent ... et il faut que le rdv soit précus parce que moi j'suis une m**** avec l'orientation, j'me perds partout


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Juillet 2005)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, il y a un mur de la paix quelque part... on pourrait se retrouver de ce côté...  mais euh question comme je suppose qu'on ne sera pas les seuls à pique-niquer là-bas... pour ceux qui ne connaissent personne de vue, il faudrait prévoir tout de même quelque chose pour repérer le groupe...

A.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

une casquette orange


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juillet 2005)

Un collier de pommes ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

en string léopard ? ... que dis-je Tiger


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en string léopard ? ... que dis-je Tiger



tu  a ça toi ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juillet 2005)

Mieux : Vous vous touchez le nez  comme dans "l'arnaque" (The entertainer) 
heu:chacun son nez)


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu  a ça toi ?


hum non ... ni léopard ni string ... ( j'ai tiger par contre :love:  )


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu  a ça toi ?



Moi oui !


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

Vous avez de la chance...


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

on n'avance pas beaucoup les enfants pour le moment
N'étant pas parisien, je dirais plus côté tour, mais ce n'est qu'un humble avis... on n'aura pas la bannière pour se faire reconnaître non plus. Bon, moi je serais reconnaissable. Non, je n'aurais pas mon chapeau... 

et au niveau de Général Férrié en plein milieu du champ de mars côté Tour ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on n'avance pas beaucoup les enfants pour le moment
> N'étant pas parisien, je dirais plus côté tour, mais ce n'est qu'un humble avis... on n'aura pas la bannière pour se faire reconnaître non plus. Bon, moi je serais reconnaissable. Non, je n'aurais pas mon chapeau...
> 
> et au niveau de Général Férrié en plein milieu du champ de mars côté Tour ?



On a qu'a se mettre quand on est dos à la tour Eiffel et le champs de mars devant nous sur la première grande pelouse à droite !


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a qu'a se mettre quand on est dos à la tour Eiffel et le champs de mars devant nous sur la première grande pelouse à droite !



ce qui nous donne : entre l'avenue Gustave Eiffel et l'avenue du général Ferrié.


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

Pour ce qui est du RV, j'arriverai sans doute par le métro côté Ecole-Militaire donc, ça m'arrangerait de ce côté-là si possible...

Pour le répérage du groupe, que les nouveaux et nouvelles venues aux repas du jeudi n'hésitent pas à faire un tour dans les posts des précédentes soirées pour les photos des .

De mon côté, je serai sans doute en bermuda avec un T-Shirt très suisse. Vous le repérerez très vite   

Et des schlapettes® aussi


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du RV, j'arriverai sans doute par le métro côté Ecole-Militaire donc, ça m'arrangerait de ce côté-là si possible...
> 
> Pour le répérage du groupe, que les nouveaux et nouvelles venues aux repas du jeudi n'hésitent pas à faire un tour dans les posts des précédentes soirées pour les photos des .
> 
> ...



Non mais même sans ça on te repère ! 

Et puis un groupe de gens vêtus comme une soirée chez Eddy Barclay (en blanc je précise ...) ça doit se repérer  

@ tranxarnoss : C'est effectivement l'endroit que j'envisageais ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

un p'tite idée comme cela   

faites un sondage pour savoir quelle couleur de casquette vous possedez
et puis decidez vous pour en choisir une 

un groupe qui porte la plupart une casquette du meme couleur
 il n'a y a pas en avoir sauf tomber sur un groupe club med jap   

encore une idée comme cela   : une casquetterose  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

ok pour moi pour le lieu de rendez-vous...
mais teo voulait être un peu plus près du métro... du coup tu auras plus soif en arrivant ! 
casquette ? pourquoi pas, mais j'ai noir ou blanc (oh ! le bon vieux thème oublié ! )

et puis : si on danse... heu s'il pleut, c'est quoi le plan A comme Arrache ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Si tu avais étais là cela eût été encore plus facile à trouver ... faut juste suivre les éclats de rire et la bonne humeur, sans oublier la crinière cuivre ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ok pour moi pour le lieu de rendez-vous...
> mais teo voulait être un peu plus près du métro... du coup tu auras plus soif en arrivant !
> casquette ? pourquoi pas, mais j'ai noir ou blanc (oh ! le bon vieux thème oublié ! )
> 
> et puis : si on danse... heu s'il pleut, c'est quoi le plan A comme Arrache ?



Il est oublié le thème ?   

Le plan de secours si il pleut pour le moment c'est sauve qui peut !!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Juillet 2005)

Alors comme ça on parle kaskette ici ?  
Ah vous me faites marrer avec vos histoires de kaskettes de couleur !! Non mais on aura tout vu


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça on parle kaskette ici ?
> Ah vous me faites marrer avec vos histoires de kaskettes de couleur !! Non mais on aura tout vu



Oui on aura tout vu et on en aura vu de toutes les couleurs en plus ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Juillet 2005)

Casquette noire ou sable pour moi.


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

Voilà pour le lieu de rendez-vous !
Le métro le plus près : RER C Champs de Mars !! 




​


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

merci beaucoup Lumai


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

Lumineuse Lumai... :soupir:


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais même sans ça on te repère ! (...)




s*****, toi tu perd rien pour attendre...  

Sinon, très bien le lieu de rendez-vous... comme ça je materai le disponible

Merci Lumai ! 



_MP: Lumai à propos...  faut pas qu'on oublie notre rv de repliage de protéines _


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> s*****, toi tu perd rien pour attendre...



Fallait prendre ça comme un compliment !


----------



## kathy h (14 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour le lieu de rendez-vous !
> Le métro le plus près : RER C Champs de Mars !!
> 
> 
> ...




Au centre alors?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au centre alors?



Oui mais le centre du côté !


----------



## kathy h (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le centre du côté !




n'oublie pas qu'on est censé arriver ensemble  
Edit : avec nos poulets respectifs  
Edit 2 : ça te changera des moutons


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas qu'on est censé arriver ensemble
> Edit : avec nos poulets respectifs
> Edit 2 : ça te changera des moutons



Je sais bien ... Si j'ai choisi cet endroit c'est parce que j'ai déjà pique-niqué là ... Donc pas de souci !


----------



## kathy h (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien ... Si j'ai choisi cet endroit c'est parce que j'ai déjà pique-niqué là ... Donc pas de souci !



et bien comme ça je ne me perdrais pas, j'aurais un guide 
  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien comme ça je ne me perdrais pas, j'aurais un guide
> :love:



Et oui !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui !  :love:


non ...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ...



Bah si !


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien ... Si j'ai choisi cet endroit c'est parce que j'ai déjà pique-niqué là ... Donc pas de souci !



Tu veux dire qu'on pourrait y retrouver des restes de ton dernier passage ????


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2005)

Excusez-moi, mais vu de la province extra-européenne, je trouve un peu débile d'organiser une partie de campagne, juste devant la Tour Eiffel.

Avec la multitude de touristes qu'il y a dans le coin et les renforcements du plan Vigipirate, votre p'tite sauterie risque d'être pas mal perturbée. 

Il me semble qu'il y a des coins plus sympas sur Paris.
Amusez-vous bien, quand même.


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juillet 2005)

Certes, il y a les Invalides, les jardins de Bercy, mais les autres parcs risquent de fermer trop tôt.
Il est encore temps de changer, non ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, mais vu de la province extra-européenne, je trouve un peu débile d'organiser une partie de campagne, juste devant la Tour Eiffel.


Pourquoi donc ? 
Au contraire, s'il faut organiser une partie de campagne à Paris, c'est bien à la tour Eiffel !!   
Faut juste penser à enlever son filtre à air AVANT de porter la tarte au citron à la bouche, mais c'est un inconvénient mineur  



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> les renforcements du plan Vigipirate


Ah oui, elle est toujours autorisée la pelouse ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi donc ?
> Au contraire, s'il faut organiser une partie de campagne à Paris, c'est bien à la tour Eiffel !!
> Faut juste penser à enlever son filtre à air AVANT de porter la tarte au citron à la bouche, mais c'est un inconvénient mineur
> 
> Ah oui, elle est toujours autorisée la pelouse ?


tu viens toi finalement ?


----------



## kathy h (16 Juillet 2005)

bon et bien je ne serai pas avec vous le 21 juillet, désolée pour le poulet ....


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien je ne serai pas avec vous le 21 juillet, désolée pour le poulet ....


 
oh ben snif alors  ... ben tu pourras pas me toucher alors


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien je ne serai pas avec vous le 21 juillet, désolée pour le poulet ....




Ben comme ça, ça fait bizarre... on sent le faisandé ?

Y'aura plus de taboulé...




_PS: t'es sûre ? c'est si dommage de pas te voir..._


Vigie pirate alerte: à s'éclater autant que ce soit tous ensemble...  on va pas reculer devant quelques problèmes mineurs...


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu viens toi finalement ?


C'est du domaine du possible, mais je ne peux pas encore me prononcer fermement. Il faudra que je vérifie lundi avec mon cheuf, qui vient habituellement le vendredi. (Paske si je viens le jeudi, je ne retourne pas à Lille le vendredi, d'autant que je reste à Gif la semaine qui suit).
Ça va probablement se régler avec un coup de fil  
Je prends un poulet ?


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est du domaine du possible_, mais je ne peux pas encore me prononcer fermement. Il faudra que je vérifie lundi avec mon cheuf, qui vient habituellement le vendredi. (Paske si je viens le jeudi, je ne retourne pas à Lille le vendredi, d'autant que je reste à Gif la semaine qui suit).
> Ça va probablement se régler avec un coup de fil
> Je prends un poulet ?




Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle... 


_Ton avatar est top Spiro... vraiment top..._​


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh ben snif alors  ... ben tu pourras pas me toucher alors




Pareil que Maiwen, tout triste.
J'espère que ton empêchement n'est pas grave.
Ce sera à une prochaine.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien je ne serai pas avec vous le 21 juillet, désolée pour le poulet ....



   pas cool ça ...

Petite question : Autant que j'oublie mon poulet et que je prenne autre choses avec ma salade de pâtes ou non ? Car un poulet pour 20 ça va pas le faire ...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Maiwen, tout triste.
> J'espère que ton empêchement n'est pas grave.
> Ce sera à une prochaine.



T'inquiète c'est moi qui vous toucherai à sa place !


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : Autant que j'oublie mon poulet et que je prenne autre choses avec ma salade de pâtes ou non ? Car un poulet pour 20 ça va pas le faire ...



Prend une dinde


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Prend une dinde


 On a eu la même idée !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Prend une dinde



Oui mais la perspective de passer minimum 4 heures devant le four, je le sens pas trop là ...


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la perspective de passer minimum 4 heures devant le four, je le sens pas trop là ...



 tu lui fais des funérailles? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu lui fais des funérailles? :mouais:



T'as déjà fait cuire une dinde ?  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu lui fais des funérailles? :mouais:


 Non il arrose consciencieusement régulièrement la bête pour qu'elle soit idéalement tendre !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On a eu la même idée !



Très mauvaise d'ailleurs ...


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà fait cuire une dinde ?  :mouais:



Oui Monsieur, une ou deux par an dépuis 25 ans 
Je ne reste pas devant pendant 4 heures.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non il arrose consciencieusement régulièrement la bête pour qu'elle soit idéalement tendre !



C'est très sensuelle cette histoire ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui Monsieur, une ou deux par an dépuis 25 ans
> Je ne reste pas devant pendant 4 heures.



C'est que tu la fais mal ...    :love:


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

barquette de filets de dinde ou de poulet, ou des ailes...

marinade à ta volonté, laisser reposer, cuire au four 40mn dans un plat profond.

tu t'embêtes pas avec des carcasses et découpes, on partagera, si en plus notre dragon arrive avec du poulet _grillé_ lui aussi tout le monde aura sa part  

Temps économisé: 3 h... ça va ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> barquette de filets de dinde ou de poulet, ou des ailes...
> 
> marinade à ta volonté, laisser reposer, cuire au four 40mn dans un plat profond.
> 
> ...



Tu payes rien pour attendre toi !


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> barquette de filets de dinde ou de poulet, ou des ailes...
> 
> marinade à ta volonté, laisser reposer, cuire au four 40mn dans un plat profond.
> 
> ...


 Voilà une idée judicieuse !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une idée judicieuse !



C'est fini vous deux !


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu payes rien pour attendre toi !



j'aime pas payer... pour attendre mais je sens que je perd rien pour attendre (ce soir) non plus  !
Moi, j'voula juste donner un coup de main _(conseil: la marinade, rajoute de la moutarde en grain à l'ancienne, une fois cuit, les grains sont délicieux...  )_


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas payer... pour attendre mais je sens que je perd rien pour attendre (ce soir) non plus  !
> Moi, j'voula juste donner un coup de main _(conseil: la marinade, rajoute de la moutarde en grain à l'ancienne, une fois cuit, les grains sont délicieux...  )_



Oui ne croise pas ma route ce soir !  

Pour la marinade j'utilise toujours de la moutarde en grain !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète c'est moi qui vous toucherai à sa place !



les mains dans les poches


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les mains dans les poches


boah , il suffit de demander aux intéressés s'ils sont d'accord


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les mains dans les poches



Sois pas jaloux !! Même si t'es pas nouveau je te toucherai aussi va !


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 
*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: 
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.

*Pain(s)*
 8 baguettes  et 5 pains de campagne  
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits : pastèque et melons (pour ceux qui n'aurons pas pu se jeter sur les miettes des cakes )
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian*  Café maison, morceaux de sucre et carrés de chocolat 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*


________________


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

et moi j'aurai le droit de vous toucher ? 

ça va dans quelle partie une salade avec plein de trucs ( qui se mangent ) dedans ?


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- le_magi61
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
16


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
 - Ti'yana 
- Kathy H ( aussi)


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'aurai le droit de vous toucher ?
> 
> ça va dans quelle partie une salade avec plein de trucs ( qui se mangent ) dedans ?



Tu mets en entrées. De toute façon on mangera pas forcément dans l'ordre (sauf les desserts) ...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 


*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: )
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *Cillian* : Fruits : pastèque et melons (pour ceux qui n'aurons pas pu se jeter sur les miettes des cakes )
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
- *Cillian* Café maison, morceaux de sucre et carrés de chocolat 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets en entrées. De toute façon on mangera pas forcément dans l'ordre (sauf les desserts) ...




Je vois que monsieur a des principes !!  
L'échéance approche...


----------



## Taho! (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non il arrose consciencieusement régulièrement la bête pour qu'elle soit idéalement tendre !



toi aussi, tu la fais au whisky ?


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non il arrose consciencieusement régulièrement la bête pour qu'elle soit idéalement tendre !



Finalement c'est un méchoui ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que monsieur a des principes !!
> L'échéance approche...



On est pas des sauvages !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi, tu la fais au whisky ?



On sent le connaisseur ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est un méchoui ?



Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de poser un doigt sur mes moutons !


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de poser un doigt sur mes moutons !



je relève le défi : je te passe sur le corps ( bien que je ne mange pas de mouton )

mais pas le 21, puisque je ne serai pas là, mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de poser un doigt sur mes moutons !





je suis sûr qu'il y aurait des volontaires


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je relève le défi : je te passe sur le corps ( bien que je ne mange pas de mouton )
> 
> mais pas le 21, puisque je ne serai pas là, mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre








			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr qu'il y aurait des volontaires





Je sentais venir ce genre de réaction ...


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sentais venir ce genre de réaction ...



tu l'aurais pas un peu cherché ? 

Non ?

Pas possible...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu l'aurais pas un peu cherché ?
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Pas possible...



Moi ? Disons j'aurais pu éditer ...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2005)

Je pense pas pouvoir venir  
Je vous confirme ça bientot... (cet' aprem' ou demain au plus tard).


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2005)

D'après Meteo France, nous aurons jeudi soir un grand soleil et une température de 24°C à 20h.
A revérifier dans la semaine, mais il semble qu'un plan B ne soit pas nécessaire !


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Juillet 2005)

Ce sont les mêmes qui ont dit qu'il devait pleuvoir ce week-end sur Paris ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On sent le connaisseur ...



jamais testé... mais ça donne enve


----------



## Cillian (18 Juillet 2005)

*NNNOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN!!!**

Je ne pourrai pas être avec vous jeudi soir,  

jai appris ce matin que je devais finir un boulot plus tôt que prévu  

ET CA ME FOUT EN L'AIR D'AUTRES CHOSES PRÉVUS CETTE SEMAINE ! ET M*****

                      


Bon d'accord je me calme, mais c'est plus fort que moi,
ça me fout en rogne d'être prévenu au dernier moment.
Amusez-vous bien, j'penserai à vous devant mon écran jeudi prochain.
et encore  et ​


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

j'espère que vous aurez beau temps car je ne serai pas là pour vous réchauffer de ma présence


----------



## Cillian (18 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*
- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)
- le_magi61


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  

 P.S. : ce doit-être la dernière liste à jour.


*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: )
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau: 
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)
- le_magi61

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  



*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *Le_magi61* :Charcuterie (avec le beurre :love: ) (sous condition de sa venue  )
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
- *Le_magi61* : Calva du grand pere :rateau:  (sous condition de sa venue  )
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*



Il me semble que c'est la bonne comme ça !


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

erreur


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Cillian : faut pas reprendre des vieux post mais les plus récents, je ne suis plus inscrite !! or sur ton post je suis encore là, !!!!



Rectifié !


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rectifié !



t'es trop rapide je croyais avoir mal vu quand j'ai voulu editer je n'étais plus dans la liste, croyant avoir mal lu j'ai même édité mon post,  celui que tu viens de citer en écrivant " erreur" à la place, pfffff 
j'étais même prête à présenter mes excuses à Cellian


----------



## kathy h (18 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.:love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop rapide je croyais avoir mal vu quand j'ai voulu editer je n'étais plus dans la liste, croyant avoir mal lu j'ai même édité mon post,  celui que tu viens de citer en écrivant " erreur" à la place, pfffff
> j'étais même prête à présenter mes excuses à Cellian



Et ouais ... :style:   :love:


----------



## Cillian (18 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Rectifié !



Pareil! Merci Stargazer. 




			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.



Mais non, y a pas d'problèmes 


Bon je vous laisse, j'ai du pain sur la planche.
@+


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon je rentre bien dans la région jeudi... Je n'ai cependant pas encore envie de m'engager (étrange, ça me remplit de nostalgie cette expression... :rateau: ), pour diverses raisons.

Cela dit, j'ai un peu de mal à évaluer les besoins en trucs à apporter...  :mouais: :hein:
_(Me demandez jamais d'organiser un piknik...  :rateau: )_

Vous me conseillez quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je rentre bien dans la région jeudi... Je n'ai cependant pas encore envie de m'engager (étrange, ça me remplit de nostalgie cette expression... :rateau: ), pour diverses raisons.
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai un peu de mal à évaluer les besoins en trucs à apporter...  :mouais: :hein:
> _(Me demandez jamais d'organiser un piknik...  :rateau: )_
> ...



On a pas beaucoup de plats principaux ... Si tu pouvais pensez à quelque chose à mettre dans cette catégorie.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- bompi
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  


*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *bompi* : quelques (2, 3, 4 ??) bouteilles de Tariquet (petit blanc demi-sec bien sympa)
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*




Ce sera au mois de septembre pour moi...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

c'est l'hécatombe 

Bon, je vais voir si je prépare un autre truc, je verrai à l'instinct jeudi.

Sinon, y'a la dernière résidence de Laurent Garnier au Rex Club dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi


----------



## chagregel (19 Juillet 2005)

*Pas sûr*
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout) + Chouchoutte


Toujours en négo... :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Oulala, ça va devenir une micro-bouffe en petit comité. Si ça continue, on sera juste assez pour faire une belote !!   
J'aimerais bien appporter quelque chose de solide et fait de mes petites mains, mais comme je viendrai direct du boulot et que je suis en métro... c'est pas gagné.


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

roooh gab c'est con  ... ben une autre fois de toute façon


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2005)

Ca me fait chier aussi... 
Je vais voir si j'ai pas moyens de m'arranger...
Mais ca va etre tendu...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Oulala, ça va devenir une micro-bouffe en petit comité. Si ça continue, on sera juste assez pour faire une belote !!
> J'aimerais bien appporter quelque chose de solide et fait de mes petites mains, mais comme je viendrai direct du boulot et que je suis en métro... c'est pas gagné.



au cas où on croirait que je ne vais pas venir, pour Garnier, j'y pensais _en after AES_  


mais bon je bosse et y'a Breizh party le ouikende


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- *bompi* 

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*

:rose:  
Bon, eh bien c'est pareil pour ma pomme : les enfants à récupérer plus tôt que prévu. Donc mon week-end est allongé (il commence plus tôt).
C'est ballot, j'ai trois bouteilles de Tariquet sur les bras ... que vais-je en faire :rose: :rateau:

On se verra sans doute en septembre. Peut-être à l'AE (voire au keynote). Bon pique-nique aux valeureux qui savent/peuvent (en wallon ?) tenir leur parole


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ose même pas imaginer jeudi matin combien on sera


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas imaginer jeudi matin combien on sera


Ben... 14 tu vois bien c'est écrit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
13


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*

:rose:  
Bon, eh bien c'est pareil pour ma pomme : les enfants à récupérer plus tôt que prévu. Donc mon week-end est allongé (il commence plus tôt).
C'est ballot, j'ai trois bouteilles de Tariquet sur les bras ... que vais-je en faire :rose: :rateau:

On se verra sans doute en septembre. Peut-être à l'AE (voire au keynote). Bon pique-nique aux valeureux qui savent/peuvent (en wallon ?) tenir leur parole


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

J'y crois pas... Bouh bouh   
Faut arrêter l'hémorragie !!


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

*Sûr*

- jahrom
 - Malow
- Lumai
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon)
 __
5


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Sûr*
> 
> - jahrom
> - Malow
> ...



ça ne s'appelle plus un pique-nique, mais un guet-apens !  
Monsieur a la santé.
Chapeau.


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

hé ho, prend pas tes désirs pour tes réalités...  

moi chuis là sur... sauf accident et Taho! aussi vu qu'il squatte chez oam, WebO car on file ensuite en Breizh et je suis sur pour Freelancer aussi 

Nan Nan... tu ne seras pas le seul mec avec une cour de demoiselles énamourées autour de toi    désolé


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> hé ho, prend pas tes désirs pour tes réalités...
> 
> moi chuis là sur... sauf accident et Taho! aussi vu qu'il squatte chez oam, WebO car on file ensuite en Breizh et je suis sur pour Freelancer aussi
> 
> Nan Nan... tu ne seras pas le seul mec avec une cour de demoiselles énamourées autour de toi    désolé





T'auras même une bergère dans les pattes !


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

oulah... je sais plus où je vais mettre mes mains


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

roooh ben y'a plus personne  ... c'est vrai on va finir en tête-à-tête ... ( reste à savoir qui seront les heureux élus  )


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> hé ho, prend pas tes désirs pour tes réalités...
> 
> moi chuis là sur... sauf accident et Taho! aussi vu qu'il squatte chez oam, WebO car on file ensuite en Breizh et je suis sur pour Freelancer aussi
> 
> Nan Nan... tu ne seras pas le seul mec avec une cour de demoiselles énamourées autour de toi    désolé




Mais WebO n'est pas inscrit dans la liste...


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais WebO n'est pas inscrit dans la liste...


 
Il arrive que le vendredi matin si j'ai bien compris.. même vachement tôt 
on ira le chercher après avoir écouté Laurent Garnier non ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Grand Malheur,  on va être 13 à pelouse. 
Un qui se dévoue pour venir ? ou une ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (reste à savoir qui seront les heureux élus  )


  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive que le vendredi matin si j'ai bien compris.. même vachement tôt
> on ira le chercher après avoir écouté Laurent Garnier non ?




Domage pour ceux qui bossent le lendemain matin...  
Tout dépend vers quelle heure il arrive et vers quelle heure Garnier mixe...  
Pauvre WebO, voire des gens completement raides...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :rose:



Donc tu te décides à venir alors ....?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

c'est un peu le problème des bouffes d'été... La rentrée  arrive bientôt et on sera plus tranquilles pour venir aux AES


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Grand Malheur, on va être 13 à pelouse.
> Un qui se dévoue pour venir ? ou une ?


 
Meuuh non on ne sera pas 13...
Et Maiwen, ils ont droit à quoi les heureux élus? 

A.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Domage pour ceux qui bossent le lendemain matin...
> Tout dépend vers quelle heure il arrive et vers quelle heure Garnier mixe...
> Pauvre WebO, voire des gens completement raides...



Il le sera sans doute plus ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh non on ne sera pas 13...
> Et Maiwen, ils ont droit à quoi les heureux élus?
> 
> A.


ben je sais même pas qui sont les heureux élus ... on verra bien quand tout le monde se sera désisté


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oulah... je sais plus où je vais mettre mes mains



Comme le dit Lemmy ... Tu viens les mains dans les poches !


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit Lemmy ... Tu viens les mains dans les poches !


T'es fou ? et le taboulé alors ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou ? et le taboulé alors ?


le taboulé dans les mains ... les mains dans les poches ... 

ou alors suffit d'avoir de grandes poches


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
__
13


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)
- Cyberdid

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti 

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*

- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Pas sûr*
> - Adrienhb
> - Spyro
> - Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
> - chagregel (même pas sur du tout)



L'en reste à confirmer ! allez, plus que deux jours ! nous lâchez pas si près du but ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> L'en reste à confirmer ! allez, plus que deux jours ! nous lâchez pas si près du but ! :love:



T'as oublié un cyberdid dans ta liste des "pas sûr" ... 

D'ailleurs qui qui c'est ?


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié un cyberdid dans ta liste des "pas sûr" ...
> 
> D'ailleurs qui qui c'est ?



Un des rédacteurs de Pomme Grenette, mais comme c'est moi que je l'ai rajouté...
Il bosse aussi pour TCS Macs et il nous avait pondu un article sur l'install d'un module Bluetooth dans un G5 : http://www.pomme-grenette.org/site/article.php?id=70

Comme il doit venir confirmer de lui-même, je le laisse faire...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Ok merci !  

Mais sinon il est propre sur lui au moins ? Non parce que y a un certain standing à maintenir ...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais WebO n'est pas inscrit dans la liste...



Eh non...  J'aurais pu en fait prendre jeudi congé... et arriver sur Paris ce jour-là, mais... j'ai pas pensé en fait lorsque j'ai réservé mon avion pour le vendredi. :rose:   

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
- Spyro
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)
- Cyberdid

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*

- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Aaaah un dragon qui nous rôtira le poulet à la demande ! :love:


----------



## maousse (20 Juillet 2005)

je peux sans doute venir, finalement la soirée semble se dégager pour moi.

Je confirme ça demain matin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> je peux sans doute venir, finalement la soirée semble se dégager pour moi.
> 
> Je confirme ça demain matin :love:



super


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> je peux sans doute venir, finalement la soirée semble se dégager pour moi.
> 
> Je confirme ça demain matin :love:



très bonne nouvelle !!!


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon il est propre sur lui au moins ?


haaaaaaaaan  salaud ! 

bon ben c'est cool finalement y'a des gens qui s'ajoutent ( bien fait pour les non viendants na !  )


----------



## maousse (20 Juillet 2005)

bon, c'est bon pour demain. 


On se retrouve comment, j'ai pas envie de lire 23 pages pour la pèche aux infos, qui fait un rond ici sur la photo pour le point de rencontre ? 

Et à votre avis, je vise dans quelle catégorie pour amener qqch ? Je ne me rends pas trop compte des doses et de ce qui peut manquer là ....


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est bon pour demain.
> 
> 
> On se retrouve comment, j'ai pas envie de lire 23 pages pour la pèche aux infos, qui fait un rond ici sur la photo pour le point de rencontre ?
> ...



De mémoire : dos à la tour Effeil : 1ère grande pelouse à droite.
Super, la photo!!!


----------



## benjamin (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> je peux sans doute venir, finalement la soirée semble se dégager pour moi.
> 
> Je confirme ça demain matin :love:



Je vais peut-être venir, alors  :love:


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> (...) catégorie pour amener qqch ? Je ne me rends pas trop compte des doses et de ce qui peut manquer là ....



on en est un peu tous là !   

Excellent que vous puissiez venir Benjamin et toi  !


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Voilà pour le lieu de rendez-vous !





​


----------



## maousse (20 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être venir, alors  :love:



ouah !  c'est vraiment moi le détonateur dans cette affaire ?  :love:


merci Lumai


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
- Spyro
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h
- Cyberdid

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est bon pour demain.
> 
> 
> 
> Et à votre avis, je vise dans quelle catégorie pour amener qqch ? Je ne me rends pas trop compte des doses et de ce qui peut manquer là ....



Il manque de tout ...


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il manque de tout ...



surtout du soleil!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> surtout du soleil!!!



y en aura ! 

Si y en a pas je .... Non je fais pas refaire cette bêtise une nouvelle fois ...  J'ai rien dit !


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> y en aura !
> 
> Si y en a pas je .... Non je fais pas refaire cette bêtise une nouvelle fois ...  J'ai rien dit !


 Argh ! Zut ! :hein:

  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! Zut ! :hein:
> 
> :love:



Je suis tes conseils et ne lance plus des trucs comme ça ..


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Sinon pour le temps Yahoo météo ne prévoit pas de pluie mais un temps "ensoleillé" :love:


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Et à votre avis, je vise dans quelle catégorie pour amener qqch ? Je ne me rends pas trop compte des doses et de ce qui peut manquer là ....


 
Ben y'a rien dans la case pousse-café par exemple


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Réjouissons-nous mes camarades.
Le soleil, notre invité désiré
Sera parmi nous
Pour nous éclairer
Car de sa chaleur,
Nous n'en n'aurons pas besoin.
 

Ce que je suis con ce matin moi, oulala.   :sleep: 
Voilà les méfaits d'une nuit agitée. :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
- Spyro
__
14


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h
- Cyberdid

*Qui fait Quoi*​

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
    Edith : une petite salade de fruits me semble plus de saison :love: :love:
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*

*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
- Spyro
- Chagregel + !!!!!!!! :
- Chouchoutte :love: :love: (va falloir être gentil avec elle...  )
__
16


*Pas sûr*
- Adrienhb
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)
- chagregel (même pas sur du tout)

*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h
- Cyberdid

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte, sans doute au thon, mais pas sûr.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
    Edith : une petite salade de fruits me semble plus de saison :love: :love:
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> - Chagregel + !!!!!!!! :
> - Chouchoutte :love: :love: (va falloir être gentil avec elle...  )




C'est coooool


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

bon je passe chercher les bieres tout a l'heure :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (21 Juillet 2005)

amusez vous bien les enfants, ça risque d'être un peu plus calme que d'habitude , sans notre ami "golf" et sans ba..  sans.. enfin sans  "moi" quoi... 

mais malow va se surpasser ce soir, ok ma belle? tu fera tu bruis pour 4 OK 

je vous aime quand même allez .. zou :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Tu pourras venir en Août ?
Parce que bon, si tu ne me touches jamais, ça va pas aller...  
On boira un coup à ta santé.


----------



## kathy h (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras venir en Août ?
> Parce que bon, si tu ne me touches jamais, ça va pas aller...
> On boira un coup à ta santé.



le 13 août ? parce que ce jour là je suis obligée de venir... ( mais chut )


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> le 13 août ? parce que ce jour là je suis obligée de venir... ( mais chut )




Ca ferait bizarre de pas te voir ce jour-là


----------



## Taho! (21 Juillet 2005)

Allez hop ! mon paquetage sur le dos, je pars de Bagnolet pour rejoindre la capitale, pour commencer, l'antre du teo... ensuite des courses et re-antre du teo pour la bouffe de ce soir !

A ce soir ! :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

*21 juillet*​ 
*Pique-Nique au Champ de Mars*

*A partir de 19h30*

*Sûr*

- Freelancer
- Lemmy
- teo
- Stargazer
- Taho!
- jahrom
- Malow
- Macinside
- fredmac75
- Lumai
- TranXarnoss
- maiwen
- madonna (21h07, Gare de Lyon )
- Spyro
- Chagregel + !!!!!!!! :
- Chouchoutte :love: :love: (va falloir être gentil avec elle...  )
- Adrienhb (bon... le temps que je fasse les courses, prépare la tarte, prenne le métro (oups comme Maiwen j'espère ne pas me faire attaquer car tout le monde va sentir la tarte  ), que je marche (c'est hachtement excentré en fait le rendez-vous par rapport au métro  )... euh ouais ben j'arrive vers 20h45/21h)
__
17


*Pas sûr*
- Fab'Fab (on va essayer de voir ça...)


*Sûr que non*
- Human-Fly
- Fanrem
- golf
- Lastrada
- Ti'yana 
- Cillian  
- le_magi61  
- bompi 
- kathy h
- Cyberdid

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte au thon.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
Edith : une petite salade de fruits me semble plus de saison :love: :love:
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
-

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy*

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

dites ... vous allez tous arriver vers 20h45/21h ? ... parce que je voudrais pas me retrouver toute seule comme une ... seule ... vaut mieux que j'arrive plus tard ?


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... vous allez tous arriver vers 20h45/21h ? ... parce que je voudrais pas me retrouver toute seule comme une ... seule ... vaut mieux que j'arrive plus tard ?



je finis a 18h30 maiwen


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je finis a 18h30 maiwen


ça ne répond pas à ma question


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Si tout va bien, j'y serai avant 19h30.  
La pression monte... :affraid:


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça ne répond pas à ma question



j'y serai vers 19h


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> La pression monte... :affraid:



... et le premier kilo de patates est "traité"   

le second est sur orbite   

19h30 comme convenu


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

20h au plus tard pour nous.


----------



## benjamin (21 Juillet 2005)

Si je viens, j'amène quoi, à part le beau temps et mon incommensurable joie de vivre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> 20h au plus tard pour nous.



et à quelle heure est prévue *"suzanne"* en live


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens, j'amène quoi, à part le beau temps et mon incommensurable joie de vivre ?



1) il y a un "si" en trop 
2) "fais tes courses" dans la liste


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens, j'amène quoi, à part le beau temps et mon incommensurable joie de vivre ?



nous sommes a peu pres 18...je pense que les plats de la liste ne suffisent pas...


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et à quelle heure est prévue *"suzanne"* en live



Suzanne s'est trop fait engu....par Albert hier soir...mais elle fera le mur avec ses demi verres...


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

elle est trop bien cette vidéo :love:  

'tain 18 quand même ... ça fait beaucu ...


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait beaucu ...



On jugera sur pièce !!


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

Diteuuuuh... ceux qui arrivez archi-tôt... vous nous gardez quelque chose hein?   


A.


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Diteuuuuh... ceux qui arrivez archi-tôt... vous nous gardez quelque chose hein?
> 
> 
> A.


avec mackie ça risque peut-être éventuellement de poser quelques problèmes, mais je veillerai à ce qu'il ne mange pas tout 

ps : mackie, oublie pas mon dévédé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec mackie ça risque peut-être éventuellement de poser quelques problèmes, mais je veillerai à ce qu'il ne mange pas tout
> 
> ps : mackie, oublie pas mon dévédé



on l'attachera au pied de la Tour... (coté Seine)   

bon... je retourne à mes patates


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

il y a 5 pack de biere belge au frigo (5 pack de biere différent) :love: si quelqu'un pouvais venir d'aider a les porters :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a 5 pack de biere belge au frigo (5 pack de biere différent) :love:



Juste comme ça, je me doute que vous êtes des pros du pique-nique, mais il est bon de penser *au(x) décapsuleur(s).* Sinon il va y avoir Grosse déception...


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça, je me doute que vous êtes des pros du pique-nique, mais il est bon de penser *au(x) décapsuleur(s).* Sinon il va y avoir Grosse déception...




il est sur mon trousseau de clef 
 

Je sais c'est pas tres feminin...  

Mais ca sert toujours!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec mackie ça risque peut-être éventuellement de poser quelques problèmes, mais je veillerai à ce qu'il ne mange pas tout


 
Merciii!
Je te mets une part de tarte de côté. 

A. qui espère qu'il aura pas trop de mal à vous trouver... au fait ce sera quoi le signe distinctif finalement? Une boîte de Windows transpercée par une lance plantée dans le sol?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merciii!
> Je te mets une part de tarte de côté.
> 
> A. qui espère qu'il aura pas trop de mal à vous trouver... au fait ce sera quoi le signe distinctif finalement? Une boîte de Windows transpercée par une lance plantée dans le sol?


mdr ... 

à quoi la tarte ? ( en général dans les tartes je mange que les fruits et je laisse la pâte p )


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

TranX a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça, je me doute que vous êtes des pros du pique-nique, mais il est bon de penser *au(x) décapsuleur(s).* Sinon il va y avoir Grosse déception...



Ce serait balot, oui !


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait balot, oui !




il y aura tout ça a ouvrir


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est tout ?


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2005)

Attendez nous pour le champagne


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Attendez nous pour le champagne


oh c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à moi  on fêtera mon bac comme ça


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

la bouteille de champ n'est pas a moi :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça, je me doute que vous êtes des pros du pique-nique, mais il est bon de penser *au(x) décapsuleur(s).* Sinon il va y avoir Grosse déception...



Mouarrfff, il m'en faut plus pour me décourager... un briquet suffit à ouvrir une binouze


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à moi  on fêtera mon bac comme ça




finalement je vais me l'approprier cette bouteille de champ' , bon qui viens m'aider a porter les bouteilles ?


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la bouteille de champ n'est pas a moi :rateau:


 
Je sais, c'était du deuxième degré


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y aura tout ça a ouvrir


 
Ca, c'est un frigo de compet'!!!   

PS : Tu manges entre 2 bieres?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est un frigo de compet'!!!
> 
> PS : Tu manges entre 2 bieres?


non il se nourrit de démontage de mac, de forum et de bières


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finalement je vais me l'approprier cette bouteille de champ' , bon qui viens m'aider a porter les bouteilles ?



Il est ou ton frigo ??? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou ton frigo ??? :mouais:




en face de l'usine a gaz bleu et rouge


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à quoi la tarte ? ( en général dans les tartes je mange que les fruits et je laisse la pâte p )


 
Beuh tu lis pô ce que j'écris...  
Au thon (avec des oignons).

A.

ps:
Et félicitations pour ton bac.


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en face de l'usine a gaz bleu et rouge



Au pire je peux passer vers 18h40 ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Beuh tu lis pô ce que j'écris...
> Au thon (avec des oignons).
> 
> A.
> ...


ah oui je pensais à tarte pour le dessert ... j'en prendrais pas mais c'est pas grave ça en fera plus pour les autres 

ps : merci


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au pire je peux passer vers 18h40 ?



ça peu le faire :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu le faire :rateau:



boivez pas tout


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu le faire :rateau:



OK je passe avec le scoot, je prendrais quelques packs et je les amenerai.
Par contre je dois passer chercher malow, donc je peux pas t'emmener


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Putain, je suis vert de ne pas être là...
Postez les photos en rentrant que je sache ce que j'ai raté


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2005)

je pense que je vais m'inviter...
je passerai faire un petit tour chez ma fromagère préférée, ou chez le traiteur italien du quartier.
à tout'


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui je pensais à tarte pour le dessert ... j'en prendrais pas mais c'est pas grave ça en fera plus pour les autres
> 
> ps : merci


 
  
Pfffff...

Sinon... chtite question plus générale...
Juuuuste pour savoir dans quel engrenage j'ai été pris... euuuh... vous vous connaissez tous (en vrai) déjà?  

A.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais m'inviter...
> je passerai faire un petit tour chez ma fromagère préférée, ou chez le traiteur italien du quartier.
> à tout'



bienvenue sur l'gazon


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff...
> 
> Sinon... chtite question plus générale...
> Juuuuste pour savoir dans quel engrenage j'ai été pris... euuuh... vous vous connaissez tous (en vrai) déjà?
> ...




Pas du tout. Je connais personne.
C'est curieux comme impression, de se dire qu'on va becqueter avec des "quasi-mais pas tout à fait" inconnus.
Et toi, c'est ton premier pique-nique aussi ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff...
> 
> Sinon... chtite question plus générale...
> Juuuuste pour savoir dans quel engrenage j'ai été pris... euuuh... vous vous connaissez tous (en vrai) déjà?
> ...


du tout  je "connais" que mackie  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais m'inviter...
> je passerai faire un petit tour chez ma fromagère préférée, ou chez le traiteur italien du quartier.
> à tout'



Super


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout. Je connais personne.
> C'est curieux comme impression, de se dire qu'on va becqueter avec des "quasi-mais pas tout à fait" inconnus.
> Et toi, c'est ton premier pique-nique aussi ?


 
Phewww. 
C'est mon premier pique-nique macgéien.
Mais pas mon premier avec des "inconnus" rencontrés sur le net (quoique là c'est plus moi qui accueillait les chtits nouveaux  )

A.


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> OK je passe avec le scoot, je prendrais quelques packs et je les amenerai.
> Par contre je dois passer chercher malow, donc je peux pas t'emmener




je vais mettre des sceller sur les pack  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Phewww.
> C'est mon premier pique-nique macgéien.
> Mais pas mon premier avec des "inconnus" rencontrés sur le net (quoique là c'est plus moi qui accueillait les chtits nouveaux  )
> 
> A.



Mon premier avec des inconnus... 
Encore 2 heures et demi à tirer... j'en ai marre...


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais mettre des sceller sur les pack  :mouais:



Y a intérêt !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Ralala on voit bien ce qui triment pas derrière les fourneaux !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout. Je connais personne.
> C'est curieux comme impression, de se dire qu'on va becqueter avec des "quasi-mais pas tout à fait" inconnus.
> Et toi, c'est ton premier pique-nique aussi ?



T'inquiète ... une fois que je t'aurais touché, on sera plus des inconnus !       :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a intérêt !!!!



Si vous croisez un scooter qui file en zigzag, vous aurez trouvé jahrom !


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ... une fois que je t'aurais touché, on sera plus des inconnus !       :rateau:


        

Oulala, on va devenir intimes tu veux dire ?? 
Je parie que tu dis ça à tous les nouveaux, grand voyou !


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites ... vous allez tous arriver vers 20h45/21h ? ... parce que je voudrais pas me retrouver toute seule comme une ... seule ... vaut mieux que j'arrive plus tard ?



Dernier carat à 20 h pour moi.

Je pense que l'apéro se prolongera avant qu'on commence à manger... je vais acheter des olives et des saletés pour faire patienter...

_PS: Jahrom et Malow, vous êtes excellent dans la video... y'en a d'autres ?_


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais m'inviter...
> je passerai faire un petit tour chez ma fromagère préférée, ou chez le traiteur italien du quartier.
> à tout'




Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _PS: Jahrom et Malow, vous êtes excellent dans la video... y'en a d'autres ?_



Prochainement.... :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben moi je pense que je vais partir bientôt, avec un poulet sous le bras. Avec tout ce que j'avais à faire (je rentre de Lille, moi), le poulet je l'ai commandé chez le boucher du coin, alors faudra pas m'embêter si la cuisson vous plaît pas...   

Comme je suis trop crevé pour découper le poulet à l'avance (j'emporte un gros couteau - en essayant de pas me faire fouiller par les gentils militaires de vigipirate  ), je vais aller flâner comme un touriste du coté de la Tour Eiffel, comme ça je pourrai ptet participer au concours de photos, _et si je vois de l'eau (je vais éviter la Seine  :sick: ) j'en profiterai pour participer à "et avec ton appareil"  _

Sinon, le nombre augmente, bien, mais y a pas que le décapsuleur, faudra être à la hauteur niveau couverts, et niveau manger aussi. Pensez-y


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je pense que je vais partir bientôt, avec un poulet sous le bras. Avec tout ce que j'avais à faire (je rentre de Lille, moi), le poulet je l'ai commandé chez le boucher du coin, alors faudra pas m'embêter si la cuisson vous plaît pas...
> 
> Comme je suis trop crevé pour découper le poulet à l'avance (j'emporte un gros couteau - en essayant de pas me faire fouiller par les gentils militaires de vigipirate  ), je vais aller flâner comme un touriste du coté de la Tour Eiffel, comme ça je pourrai ptet participer au concours de photos, _et si je vois de l'eau (je vais éviter la Seine  :sick: ) j'en profiterai pour participer à "et avec ton appareil"  _
> 
> Sinon, le nombre augmente, bien, mais y a pas que le décapsuleur, faudra être à la hauteur niveau couverts, et niveau manger aussi. Pensez-y


 bon voyage alors ... en bonne compagnie ... un poulet et un méchan couteaut


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ... une fois que je t'aurais touché, on sera plus des inconnus !       :rateau:


ben et moi alors ? :rose:


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _et si je vois de l'eau (je vais éviter la Seine  :sick: ) j'en profiterai pour participer à "et avec ton appareil"  _


   :love:

sinon, amusez-vous bien tous... vivement les photos ....


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2005)

Si tout va bien, dans 1h30 je suis dans le TGV.

Et quelques heures plus tard, touriste au pied de la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si tout va bien, dans 1h30 je suis dans le TGV.
> 
> Et quelques heures plus tard, touriste au pied de la Tour Eiffel



j'espere que tu as ton appareil avec toi...ca merite un bel autoportrait au pied de la Tour Eiffel!!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi alors ? :rose:



Je ne faisais que répondre à tranxarnoss ... Toi aussi c'est prévu   

(oui Lemmy je t'oublie pas non plus ...   )


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

Je ne vois pas qui est chargé des couverts , assiettes et autres accessoires...  

j'ai les fourchettes et decapsuleur...qui complete ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas Taho qui est chargé de ça ?


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est Taho! qui s'est inscrit sur la liste pour ça, non ?


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon d'accord....j'ai rien dis....j'ai rien dis....


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est Taho! qui s'est inscrit sur la liste pour ça, non ?



Si quelqu'un pouvait amener des lunettes pour malow aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

*Qui fait Quoi*​ 

*Apéro(s)*
- *Freelancer* : du blanc
-

*Entrée(s)*
- *Lemmy* : salade de pommes de terre avec sauce "Lausanne"  
- *teo* : Taboulé. Vert 
- *Stargazer* : salade de pâtes.
- *maiwen* : salade avec plein de trucs qui se mangent dedans  

*Pain(s)*
8 baguettes et 5 pains de campagne 
- Malow et jahrom

*Plat(s)*
- *Adrienhb* : Tarte au thon.
- *Stargazer* : Blanc de poulet mariné roti
- *Spyro* : Poulet rôti

*Fromage & dessert(s)*
- et la mousse au chocolat ? *Freelancer* 
Edith : une petite salade de fruits me semble plus de saison :love: :love:
- *Fredmac75* : plateau fromage
- *Lumai* : cake(s) au citron
- *ficelle*: fromages

*Café & Pousses(s) Café*
-
-

*Boisson(s)*
- *macinside* : bières belges
- *TranXarnoss* : Jus de fruits (quand même, y'a aussi les autres...)
- *Malow* : Des 16, comme d'hab  
- *Madonna* : du vin à partir de 21h07 !

*Chargé de tire bouchon  *
- *Lemmy* + décapsuleur 

*Couverts, Gobelets, Assiettes et accessoires*
- *Taho!*
- *Lumai* : un plaid ! 
- *teo* : Je dois avoir une nappe pour dehors aussi.
- *Lemmy*: "plaid" 2/3 places

*AlkaSeltzer*
- *Pharmacie de la Tour Eiffel *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> (oui Lemmy je t'oublie pas non plus ...   )



ma salade est prête: la tienne aussi    :rateau:


----------



## maousse (21 Juillet 2005)

j'ai gobelets, sacs poubelle (et ouais !  ), du rosé, et des bêtises pour l'apéro 

mais Taho! prend de l'équipement "de base" aussi si j'ai bon souvenir d'il y a quelques pages.


----------



## maousse (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait amener des lunettes pour malow aussi









ok !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ma salade est prête: la tienne aussi    :rateau:



Non pas encore ... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

ma salade sera plus estivale que les votres


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ok !




J'adore !!! quel style !!! je ne risque pas de louper quelque chose ce soir!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ma salade sera plus estivale que les votres



fais en beaucoup


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (j'emporte un gros couteau - en essayant de pas me faire fouiller par les gentils militaires de vigipirate )


 
Surtout que Londres est de nouveau touchée a priori  

Lumaï, je te tiens au courant de retards éventuels.


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ok !



 Assorti au vespa


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais en beaucoup


ben euh ... c'est que je suis pitite moi :rose:


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

c'est bon, j'suis prete!!!  





Merci Maousse, je te les rapporte ce soir!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


pooooov ti nounou  tu veux un calin ?  

hinhin hin  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben euh ... c'est que je suis pitite moi :rose:



zut: pas de soupe prévue pour te faire grandir...  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que Londres est de nouveau touchée a priori


   Je viens d'entendre ça à la radio...
Ils disent qu'il n'y a pas de victime.
Quelqu'un apporte une radio portative ?  

_Allez moi j'y vais, à peluche   :_


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pooooov ti nounou  tu veux un calin ?
> 
> hinhin hin  :rateau:




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen t'as rien compris!!!  

Fab'Fab était jaloux de mes super lunettes de vue....Rhooooo..... faut tout lui  dire à celle-ci


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Amusez vous bien ce soir !   
Les forums vont etre tres calmes !   
Et prenez des photos svp !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous. La météo s'annonce clémente


----------



## Taho! (21 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le nombre augmente, bien, mais y a pas que le décapsuleur, faudra être à la hauteur niveau couverts, et niveau manger aussi. Pensez-y


Niveau couvert, ça devrait être bon, j'ai prévu large...  C'est là, dans le sac que je vais embarquer dans à peine une grosse demi-heure !

décapsuleur ? j'ai pas, je vais essayer d'en piquer un à teo !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Niveau couvert, ça devrait être bon, j'ai prévu large...  C'est là, dans le sac que je vais embarquer dans à peine une grosse demi-heure !
> 
> décapsuleur ? j'ai pas, je vais essayer d'en piquer un à teo !



j'ai prévu l'objet (cf liste)


----------



## Taho! (21 Juillet 2005)

Allez, à toute à l'heure, je suis le départ ! 

:love:


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2005)

je pars à 19h15, et arrivée prévue vers 45  :rateau: 

du pain, du fromage, une couverture... j'espère que ça ira.

le champs de mars, c'est bien le bout de gazon sous l'antenne télé ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part j'aurais peut-être un peu de retard (arrivée prévue vers 20h 20h30) !


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'aurais peut-être un peu de retard (arrivée prévue vers 20h 20h30) !



c'est pas grave, tu paieras l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

pedibus cum jambis: gigot


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2005)

Depuis ma fenêtre du boulot je vois une couverture nuageuse agréable... bonne soirée à vous et peut être enfin à la prochaine...


bulletin météo en exclu


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Amusez vous bien les ptits loups. Je pense à vous. Trinquez à la santé des absents


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Amusez vous bien les ptits loups. Je pense à vous. Trinquez à la santé des absents



On n'y manquera pas ! 

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Amusez vous bien les ptits loups. Je pense à vous. Trinquez à la santé des absents


Ben dis donc on va les retrouver dans quel etat ?
Plus de 4000 membres chez MaGé... ça va faire mal !


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

.... bon la tarte en a encore pour 10 bonnes minutes...

Pfff.... pas encore arrivé moi...

Bon vous m'attendez hein?   

A.

Ça va pô du tout du tout mon pôv Adrien... y en a aucun qui est là-bas qui est en train de te lire...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon en fait, c'était plus un 'ros quart d'heure... Humm...

Bon allez découvrir la vraie tête des vrais gens de Macgé dans la vraie vie! 

A.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait, c'était plus un 'ros quart d'heure... Humm...
> 
> Bon allez découvrir la vraie tête des vrais gens de Macgé dans la vraie vie!
> 
> A.


Bonne soirée


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Voila, ça va être calme jusqu'à ce que Lemmy revienne...  :sleep:


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voila, ça va être calme jusqu'à ce que Lemmy revienne...  :sleep:



Prem's  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Deuze


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2005)

je vais me coucher :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

quatre 

... le ventre agréablement garni


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

Alors c'était bien et bon?


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

five....du coup....on s'est fait embarquer pour l'AES de Bretagne!!!!
Cooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Bon bah.....on attend les photos!!!!  
Bien mangé, bien bu....  

Les pipis dans les buissons furent très agréables!!!!  

Très belles rencontres.....  

Bonne nuit à tous!!!!! 

Bravo pour les cuisiniers et cuisinieres!!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Ficelle, la prochaine, on ramenera plus de bières.... mouarfff

Un gros bisous à toutes et à tous :love:

La chag' tu fais trop bien le melon....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

n'oubliez pas, vous deux la panne de TV hier: ce soir... sages   :affraid:


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

Six, donc ?
Je les ai laissés prolonger. Boulot demain. Et il faut conserver un esprit alerte...


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> five....du coup....on s'est fait embarquer pour l'AES de Bretagne!!!!
> Cooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon bah.....on attend les photos!!!!
> ...



Vous êtes rentré hyper tôt aujourd'hui ?

( n'oubliez pas de passer à la maison quand vous voulez avec Jahrom ) 
  :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas, vous deux la panne de TV hier: ce soir... sages   :affraid:




Y a pas de panne ce soir....zut......


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas, vous deux la panne de TV hier: ce soir... sages   :affraid:



j'ai prévu le coup, j'ai loué un dvd :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes rentré hyper tôt aujourd'hui ?
> 
> ( n'oubliez pas de passer à la maison quand vous voulez avec Jahrom )
> :love:



il a une proposition à te faire...


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes rentré hyper tôt aujourd'hui ?
> 
> ( n'oubliez pas de passer à la maison quand vous voulez avec Jahrom )
> :love:



Jahrom bosse demain...  

Mais c'est quand tu veux .....mois d'aout, on part normalement.....mais une petite soirée en sept!!!!!!!   :love:   

Sinon il y aura des photos dedicacees pour toi....et a vrai dire tu nous a manqué!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Et de sept!

Soirée très sympa!
Très sympa de mettre des têtes, des voix, des attitudes bref des vrais gens sur des pseudos (Bon maintenant va falloir se rappeler qui est qui... )! :love:
Endroit très sympa! Et malgré le monde, grâce au plan de... euh... flûte flemme de remonter dans le thread désolé, j'ai pu retrouver tout ce petit monde du premier coup (bon ok, le nombre de bières belges au centre du cercle a aidé  )
Je pensais qu'on discuterait beaucoup mac... pas trop en fait... par contre pas mal discuté des forums. Mais c'était fort bien.
Et last but not least at all du tout: c'était booon! Du poulet et des salades de Stargazer aux gateaux de Lumai en passant par les autres salades de Lemmy et de Chouchoutte et j'en oublie... ce fut fort bon! 

Grand merci à tous!

Bref j'espère recommencer ça très vite.

À une prochaine,

A.


ps:
Ah vi, voici les photos. Je ne suis pas responsable des têtes et autres attitudes bizarres. 

pps pour Lunai:
Le resto s'appelle Sinorama à l'angle Choisy, Tolbiac. Le resto de Pho est juste en face touchant le café.


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Et au fait, maïwen est bien rentrée ?  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et de sept!
> 
> Soirée très sympa!
> Très sympa de mettre des têtes, des voix, des attitudes bref des vrais gens sur des pseudos (Bon maintenant va falloir se rappeler qui est qui... )! :love:
> ...



merci pour ces photos!!!!!Géniales!!!!!!je te boule demain..je ne peux plus bouler ce soir!!!!!
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

les photos   

la tarte au thon   

plein de qualités chez les nouvelles recrues


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

il y a des restes ?   

Edit : j'spère que Mackie vous a communiqué mon texto : c'était : embrasse tout le monde de ma part ,?


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Merciiii!!!! :love: 

Je vous boule aussi demain, je n'ai pu de points à distribuer non plus... 

Bon allez dodo! :sleep: 

A. (tout content car non seulement j'ai enfin eu mon 3ème point de boulage, mais en plus j'ai eu mon 4ème carton vert  )

ps:
Kathy, il reste une part si tu veux... mais à moins que tu ne sois du côté d'Opéra demain midi... je la mange.


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2005)

After à la maison, c'est tranquiille, personne nous demande de partir, il y a de quoi boire... c'est cool 


Je retourne en terrasse


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

bien rentré 

et si je regardais les photos....


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

une pensée pour Carole qui doit arpenter la région parisienne pour ramener tout le monde...   :rose:


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

et maintenant, place à l'argentique....


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

on laisse mackie nous parler de la table d'à coté !


----------



## maousse (22 Juillet 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22423056@N00/sets/626502/


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

Eh oui, soirée sympa, enfin des têtes sur les peudos.
Bravo à teo pour son taboulet, et à je ne sais pas qui pour la salade de pâtes.

Bonne ambiance sous la tour.
Bravo pour les photos aussi, et un spécial   à Taho pour sa chemise qui nous a servi de point de repère.

A une prochaine.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22423056@N00/sets/626502/



Superbes!
Dis, tu peux mettre aussi l'autre de la Tour Eiffel que tu as prises steplaît? Si, si elle est très bien!

A. qui voudrait bien plus bosser, mais valà... a pu point...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>




P'tain vive le numérique !!! 40 essais pour faire celle-la...  (rester debout pendant 3 1/4 d'heure c'est dur à nos ages...)


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain vive le numérique !!!


Ben justement! Tu nous les mets quand en ligne tes photos? 

A.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement! Tous nous les mets quand en ligne tes photos?
> 
> A.



Ce soir... je suis au taf la...


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2005)

Cerveau de Teo a dit:
			
		

> Etape Réveil effectuée
> Etape Tidéj' effectuée
> Etape Sac Breizh effectuée
> Etape Métro effectuée
> ...



   :sleep: Purée je me réveille pas...

Mais ça en valait la peine, non 
Merci à Chagregel pour l'idée de départ (cool que vous ayez pu finalement venir)...

Merci à toutes celles et tous ceux qui ont pris la peine, à une heure contraire aux bonnes moeurs, de me ramener chez moi  :love: 

J'ai du _t'as boulé vert et rouge_ pour une semaine (Lumai: vous avez oublié de le prendre en partant  et euh   s'il restait du gateau à la figue pour mon 5h, je serai aux anges :love:   )


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça hyper sympa!!!!!!

C'est sur qu'au mois de novembre (Teo  ) ça va pas le faire mais 

ON R'MET CA?


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

... qu'on m'a souvent faite!   






Là ça se voit bien qu'il y a un chien *et* un canard non?   

Pour info, le chien s'appelle Oscar et le canard Truman. Tous deux sont des personnages de l'excellent strip (enfin comics maintenant) créé par Frank Cho, Liberty Meadows. Jetez-y un coup d'½il ça vaut vraiment le coup (en plus le bougre dessine vraiiiiiment bien! :love: )

Valà, valà...

A. 


[EDIT] Youhou! J'ai réussi à insérer une image!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

hé attendez je viens de me lever, je veux pas voir de photos de moi comme ça n'importe comment   alors si y'a des photos de moi on me les montre d'abord  

ps : je vous rappelle que c'était moi la preum's à rentrer 
ps2 : j'ai ramené ma salade aussi :rose:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hé attendez je viens de me lever, je veux pas voir de photos de moi comme ça n'importe comment   alors si y'a des photos de moi on me les montre d'abord



Trop tard !!! Na ! fallait pas zoner au lit comme ça.

Les bonnes photos de toi (les croquignolettes je veux dire) sont déjà réparties équitablement entre tous les participants d'hier soir, et chacun d'eux les a dûment mises en ligne dans son blog respectif, avec mailing (limite Spam) pour prévenir toutes ses connaissances qu'il y avait de la nouveauté - de la chair fraîche en quelque sorte.  
Tu reviens quand tu veux.    
C'était un plaisir de faire ta connaissance, à part ça.


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : je vous rappelle que c'était moi la preum's à rentrer



Non, c'était mackie  
Heureux de te voir en vie


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

vous avez raconté quoi à taho sur le champ de mars pour qu'il arrive en godasse de marche ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'était mackie
> Heureux de te voir en vie


ah oui c'est vrai  

et  tu vois , on n'est pas rentré dans un arbre finalement  



sm ... taho il a mis des chaussures de marches pour pas se faire pipi sur les pieds  :rateau: :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'était mackie



Perdu, c'était moi à 22h40.
Mackie était alors avec Taho en manoeuvre d'approche sur les 4 nénettes derrière nous...  
Je ne veux pas connaître le résultat.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Perdu, c'était moi à 22h40.
> Mackie était alors avec Taho en manoeuvre d'approche sur les 4 nénettes derrière nous...
> Je ne veux pas connaître le résultat.


mackie s'est fait évincé ... taho est resté plus longtemps 

eh dites ! : vous les avez mises où les photos ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mackie s'est fait évincé ... taho est resté plus longtemps
> 
> eh dites ! : vous les avez mises où les photos ?




L'effet "Chemise à fleurs", n'en doutons pas.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh dites ! : vous les avez mises où les photos ?




Là :


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là :


hum :rose: ... ouais ... ben on me voit pas trop finalement 
:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


 

edit : on dirait un peu que je suis amputée du pied droit


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

Merci supermoquette.

Tu vois Maiwen ? quand on accepte de se faire culbuter sur la pelouse devant de paisibles pique-niqueurs, faut assumer le lendemain !!!
Que cela te serve de leçon, coquine !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Merci supermoquette.
> 
> Tu vois Maiwen ? quand on accepte de se faire culbuter sur la pelouse devant de paisibles pique-niqueurs, faut assumer le lendemain !!!
> Que cela te serve de leçon, coquine !


hey ! naméo j'te permet pas !!!!!  


d'ailleurs j'ai mal à la cheville un peu maintenant  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs j'ai mal à la cheville un peu maintenant  :mouais:




Arrête, c'est dégoûtant !!  
On veut pas savoir ce que vous avez fait...


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour une fois que je ne viens pas, ça avait l'air encore plus sympa que d'habitude ..

j'espère que je vous ai quand même un peu manqué ( enfin ma douce voix ...     )


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hé attendez je viens de me lever, je veux pas voir de photos de moi comme ça n'importe comment   alors si y'a des photos de moi on me les montre d'abord
> 
> ps : je vous rappelle que c'était moi la preum's à rentrer
> ps2 : j'ai ramené ma salade aussi :rose:



Trop tard en effet.  
Et flûte...oui c'est vrai me rends comte que j'ai pas gouté ta salade... euuuh tu veux pas la rapporter steplaît? 

A.


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que je ne viens pas, ça avait l'air encore plus sympa que d'habitude ..
> 
> j'espère que je vous ai quand même un peu manqué ( enfin ma douce voix ...     )



J'ai l'impression qu'il ne manquait que toi.
En tout cas Stargazer s'est chargé de nous toucher à ta place, Maiwen et moi.
C'était très bien, mais sans doute quand même moins que l'original.  
On se verra en Août si tout va bien.


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il ne manquait que toi.
> En tout cas Stargazer s'est chargé de nous toucher à ta place, Maiwen et moi.
> C'était très bien, mais sans doute quand même moins que l'original.
> On se verra en Août si tout va bien.



t'es trop gentil toi... et ne t'inkiet pas la prochaine fois je vous toucherai 2 fois plus 
       

EDit : c'est gentil ou gentille au fait ??  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop gentil toi... et ne t'inkiet pas la prochaine fois je vous toucherai 2 fois plus
> 
> 
> EDit : c'est gentil ou gentille au fait ??  :rateau:


c'est très gentil   :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est très gentil   :rateau:



Ah d'accord..... ... ah oui?  à ce point là? merde alors j'ai loupé quelque chose moi


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop gentil toi... et ne t'inkiet pas la prochaine fois je vous toucherai 2 fois plus
> 
> 
> EDit : c'est gentil ou gentille au fait ??  :rateau:




Ok.
Heu, gentil c'est bien. Je suis plutôt du genre garçon.


Note que je ne suis pas susceptible, mais si on commence à se donner des surnoms qui nous font changer de genre (voir la Bergère...) ben c'est pas gagné pour se retrouver sur d'anonymes pelouses quand on connaît personne.
Enfin maintenant ce sera mieux. J'ai mémorisé quelques trombines, et une chemise.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord..... ... ah oui?  à ce point là? merde alors j'ai loupé quelque chose moi


ben ils ont tous été très gentils  

( enfin au début y en a qui étaient un p'ti peu méchants :rateau: m'enfin ... )


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2005)

Ah la vache, ça avait l'air trop sympa... J'ai pensé à vous hier soir bande de veinards...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

moi hier j'arrivais pas à m'endormir  je repensais à ce qui s'était passé ( c'est qui qui à les photos du "sandwich" ? :rose: ) ... et puis je me demandais ce que les autres faisaient pendant que moi j'étais dans mon lit  


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

un hot dog


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

hinhinhin ... j'avais sorti mon appareil pour me venger de mackie qui n'arrêtait pas de me photographier ... seulement je l'ai vite rangé parce qu'il faisait plutôt minable à côté du sien 

on voit ceux qui buvaient déjà  :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

Au fait Supermoquette, Jarhom m'a dit que si je rasais ma barbe, on se ressemblerait.
Désolé si ça te vexe.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Supermoquette, Jarhom m'a dit que si je rasais ma barbe, on se ressemblerait.
> Désolé si ça te vexe.


ah pitetre  ...

c'est vrai que quand je t'ai vu au début j'ai pensé à sm d'abord  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah pitetre  ...
> 
> c'est vrai que quand je t'ai vu au début j'ai pensé à sm d'abord  :mouais:


Ah merde ! 
Je vais être le sosie officiel de SM sur McGé?
Oulala il va pas aimer... 
C'est pas moi qui ai voulu ça, supermoquette.  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

>


Jolie photo. :love:
Ca fait un petit air de Valence, bain de minuit dans la piscine..... les maillots de bain en moins.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

oui jolie photo  ... surtout quand tu sais qu'après il m'a laissé tombé comme un rien du tout


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde !
> Je vais être le sosie officiel de SM sur McGé?
> Oulala il va pas aimer...
> C'est pas moi qui ai voulu ça, supermoquette.  :rateau:


J'aurais préféré que tu ressemble à malow, remarque


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>



Oh la belle brochette de pochtron :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais préféré que tu ressemble à malow, remarque




Moi pas      :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

il manque les photos de l'imac d'anniversaire  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas      :mouais:


Je te comprends, elle a de plus jolis cheveux.    :rateau:


----------



## nicooos (22 Juillet 2005)

Et bien comme quoi se ballader dans Paris avec un iMac c'est fédérateur...
Une rencontre sympa avec les parisiens de macGé... après tant d'années a surfer sur le site, ils ont réussi à me convaincre a m'inscrire sur le forum (heureusement qu'ils ont payé leur coup ! )

Les photos du iMac d'anniversaire arrivent bientôt ! ça va se retrouver sur macrumors ça !

A bientôt l'équipe, promis je posterai qques messages sur vos forums et serait de la prochaine !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pj'espère que je vous ai quand même un peu manqué (enfin ma douce voix ...     )



évidemment, mais ce n'est que partie remise   ... 

surtout quand on pense que mackie ne transmet pas les messages


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Maiwen... j'ai pô compris ton commentaires sous la photo?   

A.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien comme quoi se ballader dans Paris avec un iMac c'est fédérateur...
> Une rencontre sympa avec les parisiens de macGé... après tant d'années a surfer sur le site, ils ont réussi à me convaincre a m'inscrire sur le forum (heureusement qu'ils ont payé leur coup ! )
> 
> Les photos du iMac d'anniversaire arrivent bientôt ! ça va se retrouver sur macrumors ça !
> ...


oh  coucou et puis bienvenue alors )

Lemmy  

adrien ... tu sais que je suis sur la photo ? en dessous de taho et christophe ...  ... on voit mon jean et un de mes pieds ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien comme quoi se ballader dans Paris avec un iMac c'est fédérateur...
> Une rencontre sympa avec les parisiens de macGé... après tant d'années a surfer sur le site, ils ont réussi à me convaincre a m'inscrire sur le forum (heureusement qu'ils ont payé leur coup ! )
> 
> Les photos du iMac d'anniversaire arrivent bientôt ! ça va se retrouver sur macrumors ça !
> ...



bienvenue   

à part ce forum,  *le seul endroit fréquentable* sur le présent site...  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien comme quoi se ballader dans Paris avec un iMac c'est fédérateur...
> Une rencontre sympa avec les parisiens de macGé... après tant d'années a surfer sur le site, ils ont réussi à me convaincre a m'inscrire sur le forum (heureusement qu'ils ont payé leur coup ! )
> 
> Les photos du iMac d'anniversaire arrivent bientôt ! ça va se retrouver sur macrumors ça !
> ...



T'as fais fort toi ! même pas inscrit et déjà une AES...


----------



## nicooos (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'as fais fort toi ! même pas inscrit et déjà une AES...



c'est décidé, je sors plus sans iMac !


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, je sors plus sans iMac !




Grand groupe hier soir!!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Grand groupe hier soir!!!


D'accord avec toi.
Très bonne ambiance. Je regrette d'avoir dû m'en aller tôt.  
Vivement celle d'Août.


----------



## nicooos (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Grand groupe hier soir!!!



Ouep, vivement le prochain pique nique des amis de nos amis ! bravo aux organisatrices !

C'est marrant, les cadeaux d'anniversaire ont fait 2 types de jaloux: les hommes étaient jaloux de l'iMac et les femmes du vibro...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> " du vibro...  "



Oula malheureux !!! va lire la charte de suite !!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

euh ... je crois que c'est mackie qui était jaloux de la "chose" jaune   :rateau:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, vivement le prochain pique nique des amis de nos amis ! bravo aux organisatrices !
> 
> C'est marrant, les cadeaux d'anniversaire ont fait 2 types de jaloux: les hommes étaient jaloux de l'iMac et les femmes du vibro...



C'est un genre de Friendset ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui kidnappe Maiwen pour l'amener à l'AES Braise ?
> :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


pourquoi tu demandes ça ? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il ne manquait que toi.
> En tout cas Stargazer s'est chargé de nous toucher à ta place, Maiwen et moi.
> C'était très bien, mais sans doute quand même moins que l'original.
> On se verra en Août si tout va bien.



Vas-y dis que je t'ai mal touché en plus !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

nicooos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien comme quoi se ballader dans Paris avec un iMac c'est fédérateur...
> Une rencontre sympa avec les parisiens de macGé... après tant d'années a surfer sur le site, ils ont réussi à me convaincre a m'inscrire sur le forum (heureusement qu'ils ont payé leur coup ! )
> 
> Les photos du iMac d'anniversaire arrivent bientôt ! ça va se retrouver sur macrumors ça !
> ...



Bienvenue sur MacG ! content qu'on ait réussi à te convaincre !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je viens de rentrer à Grenoble tout tigué après une nuit bien trop courte, comme ce fut le cas pour tous ! (perso 4h30 - 7h)

Par rapport au groupe de jeunes demoiselles juste à côté, la Grenobloise ne m'a pas appelé malgré ma présente à l'heure dite du rendez-vous à la gare de Lyon !  j'ai donc pioncé tout le trajet ou presque

première bouffe à Paris et grand moment de bonheur, je ne sais pas quand j'aurais l'occasion de recommencer ! Vivement Apple Expo !

Et enfin, pour ceux que ça intéresse éventuellement, j'ai Internet à la maison, enfin !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos : !! *

- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 

on attend les autres (ficelle, tu nous fais une galerie plutôt que de poster tes photos dans le fil ?)


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *on attend les autres (ficelle, tu nous fais une galerie plutôt que de poster tes photos dans le fil ?)*


*

je fais une galerie des que je recupère le film du minox.
ou est mon aspirine.....   :rateau:*


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je fais une galerie des que je recupère le film du minox.
> ou est mon aspirine.....   :rateau:


Le contenu de feu ton verre colle encore au parquet de teo par contre


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le contenu de feu ton verre colle encore au parquet de teo par contre



Il dira sûrement que c'est pour nourrir le bois ...


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Pfff, déjà ?  



			
				Machine à coups de boule a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il dira sûrement que c'est pour nourrir le bois ...


Et la serviette que tu balançais à travers toute la pièce, c'était pour quoi ? enlever les toiles d'araignées ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le contenu de feu ton verre colle encore au parquet de teo par contre



c'etait pour nourir le bois  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! et le compte-rendu ?


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Taho! et le compte-rendu ?





Attends , il dort


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Attends , il dort


C'est vrai, paraît qu'il était complètement bourré


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, paraît qu'il était complètement bourré





Tu aurai dû dire qui ne l'était pas appart Maiwen  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurai dû dire qui ne l'était pas appart Maiwen  :rateau:


lumai :love: elle ne l'était pas  ... enfin pas quand je suis partie 

quel cake au citron :love:


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> lumai :love: elle ne l'était pas  ... enfin pas quand je suis partie
> 
> quel cake au citron :love:




Lumai , je crois au dernière nouvelle qu'elle ne boit pas  :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurai dû dire qui ne l'était pas appart Maiwen  :rateau:


Moi 
Mais pour elle on s'est posé la question  
(Authentique    )


----------



## golf (22 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes tous bô 


Adrienhb
Maousse


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi
> Mais pour elle on s'est posé la question
> (Authentique    )


rooo :rose: 

non mais :rose: non je bois pas !!! j'entends déjà le " elle est liquidophobe "


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi
> Mais pour elle on s'est posé la question
> (Authentique    )





Elle s'emancipe ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lumai , je crois au dernière nouvelle qu'elle ne boit pas  :love:


elle boit pas lumai ? je suis en train de préparer une recette de maxi-mojito sans eau pour elle...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lumai , je crois au dernière nouvelle qu'elle ne boit pas  :love:



Faux ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rooo :rose:
> 
> non mais :rose: non je bois pas !!! j'entends déjà le " elle est liquidophobe "



Oui tu entends très bien même !


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faux ...





Elle boit pas comme vous a perdre allure c bien ce que je disais


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle boit pas comme vous a perdre allure c bien ce que je disais



Re faux ... Mais là elle conduisait !


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Re faux ... Mais là elle conduisait !





Désolé , je suis jamais venue a vos AES chuis trop timide  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Désolé , je suis jamais venue a vos AES chuis trop timide  :hein:



Ah mais c'est pas non plus une soiffarde. Me fais pas dire ce que je n'aie pas dit !


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2005)

Ca avait l'air pas mal votre petit pique nique 
J'suis dégouté , pourquoi je rate toujours les meilleurs moments  

Enfin bon, ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Gregg (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est pas non plus une soiffarde. Me fais pas dire ce que je n'est pas dit !


Autant pour moi


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Tinnnndinnnn    et voici ma galerie....

*aes juillet 2005 par jahrom  :love:*


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tinnnndinnnn    et voici ma galerie....
> 
> *aes juillet 2005 par jahrom  :love:*


j'aime bien les photos :love: quand je suis pas dessus  :mouais:


----------



## TranXarnoss (22 Juillet 2005)

Très jolies photos Jahrom   
Une bien bonne soirée en vérité.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

excellentes, tes photos


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> excellentes, tes photos



Tu a été tête en l'air hier ...  T'as oublié ton tire-bouchon.


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les photos :love: quand je suis pas dessus  :mouais:


C'est marrant moi c'est pourtant celles que je préfère  :love: :love:
:rose:

_Non, c'est bon, je connais la sortie  _


----------



## fredmac75 (22 Juillet 2005)

est-ce que je vous ai raconté celle de Landru ....  
Non sans blague vous ne la connaissez pas ?
Je suis sûr que Stargaz' la connait...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que je vous ai raconté celle de Landru ....
> Non sans blague vous ne la connaissez pas ?
> Je suis sûr que Stargaz' la connait...


    

dur de rire à une blague quand on connaît pas tous les ... acteurs ... forcément après explication ça devient plus ... limpide !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que je vous ai raconté celle de Landru ....
> Non sans blague vous ne la connaissez pas ?
> Je suis sûr que Stargaz' la connait...



Moi ?


----------



## fredmac75 (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?



Ahh l'éffronté... tu nies être de mêche. Lacheurrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

je témoigne ils étaient tous les deux !!! sii si si !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ahh l'éffronté... tu nies être de mêche. Lacheurrrrrrrrrrrr



Je n'ai fait que rire ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je témoigne ils étaient tous les deux !!! sii si si !!!!



Tous les deux quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tous les deux quoi ?


vous étiez tous les deux méchants  

et vous m'avez tous les deux fait un bisous de vieux


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurai dû dire qui ne l'était pas appart Maiwen  :rateau:



Moi!
Et oh naaaon mais!

A.    :style:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que je vous ai raconté celle de Landru ....


Pas celle que j'ai racontée?   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tinnnndinnnn    et voici ma galerie....
> 
> *aes juillet 2005 par jahrom  :love:*



Un seul mot:
EX-CE-LLENTE!!!

Vraiment superbes photos. Il y en a une que je ne m'attendais pas à voir, mais toutes sont top!   

A.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pas celle que j'ai racontée?
> 
> A.



Si si on l'oublie pas non plus celle-là ! Excellente !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous bô
> 
> 
> Adrienhb
> Maousse


je l'ai déjà fait ce message, en plus complet, t'as un métro de retard golf ! 

*Les photos : !! *

- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
- Jarhom


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Taho! et le compte-rendu ?


Ben, tout a déjà été dit et ce n'était pas une ÆS, juste une bouffe et quelle bouffe ! 

et je n'étais pas bourré, mauvaises langues que vous êtes ! 

Non, c'était génial et on s'est bien marrés.

Mais si vous voulez vraiment un compte-rendu, je vous le ferais si vous insistez !


----------



## maousse (22 Juillet 2005)

ça va taho!, le retour en tigivi s'est bien passé ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu a été tête en l'air hier ...  T'as oublié ton tire-bouchon.



pas grave: l'important c'était le cake au citron...   



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous voulez vraiment un compte-rendu, je vous le ferais si vous insistez !



nous exigeons un compte rendu en bonne et due forme


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas grave: l'important c'était le cake au citron...



   

Mais c'est vrai il était très bon :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà fait ce message, en plus complet, t'as un métro de retard golf !
> 
> *Les photos : !! *
> 
> ...



heu thao, le h avant le r dans jahrom....


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas grave: l'important c'était le cake au citron...


Euuuh le gateau aux figues valait aussi vraiment le détour!


A.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> heu thao, le h avant le r dans jahrom....


C'est normal que le snioubes n'apparaissent pas en surbrillance sur tes photos ? tu as fais quels réglages ??

édith : pourquoi j'ai l'impression que malow prend chaque fois de la drogue ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai il était très bon :love: :love:


oui oui tu sais ... "dans la vie il faut choisir ... les jolies femmes ou les dessert "   :love:

( les femmes au foyer ou les dessert devraient-on dire    )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les jolies femmes ou les dessert "



arrfff©


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui oui tu sais ... "dans la vie il faut choisir ... les jolies femmes ou les dessert "   :love:
> ( les femmes au foyer ou les dessert devraient-on dire    )



De toutes façons, les deux font grossir, alors tu parles d'un choix !!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, les deux font grossir, alors tu parles d'un choix !!


euh ... ben pour les femmes je sais pas ...  


Lemmy


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... ben pour les femmes je sais pas ...



Ben si on les choisit, c'est qu'elles savent faire la cuisine   (je suis déjà dehors). :casse:


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans la vie il faut choisir ... les jolies femmes ou les dessert   :love:



j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake  

quelques photos par ici et par là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake
> 
> quelques photos par ici et par là



très bonnes


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est honteux !!!  :rose: 

j'aime pas le photos ! j'aime pas j'aime pas !  :hein:


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est honteux !!!  :rose: j'aime pas le photos ! j'aime pas j'aime pas !  :hein:



et encore, on ne te voit pas ici, sous Stargazer lui même sous Taho!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> et encore, on ne te voit pas ici, sous Stargazer lui même sous Taho!


bah on voit ma main  et c'est de loin la photo que je préfère ( de celle où je suis j'entends ) ... justement parce qu'on ne me voit pas  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

mais que fais t'il mon imac rubis parmi vous ?   

je vois en tout cas que :

la bergere embrasse et enlaça a tout go  

on picole et on discute meme en milieu d'un trottoire 

uen superbe ambiance 


une fois de plus je regrette de pas en faire partie


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais que fais t'il mon imac rubis parmi vous ?
> 
> je vois en tout cas que :
> 
> ...



tu veux qu'on vienne faire une AES chez toi? ça devrait être faisable, non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ben si on les choisit, c'est qu'elles savent faire la cuisine   (je suis déjà dehors). :casse:



*à propos de cuisine... *salades, cakes et autres tartes...    :love:


----------



## fredmac75 (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake
> 
> quelques photos par ici et par là



Génial les photos, très représentatives de cette petite soirée...  
Continue comme ça est tu vas détroner notre photographe people macgé, mackie le bien nommé.

PS : spéciale dédicace à Taho. j'espère que ton voyage en train s'est bien déroulé... pti saligaud


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la bergere embrasse et enlaça a tout go



Je faisais simplement ma kathy, toucher les nouveaux arrivants ... [mode Drucker] kathy si tu nous lis   :love: :love: [/mode Drucker]    

En tout cas superbes photos freelancer !   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui oui tu sais ... "dans la vie il faut choisir ... les jolies femmes ou les desserts "    :love:
> 
> ( les femmes au foyer ou les dessert devraient-on dire   )







			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©



Je tiens à vous dire là, oui vous trois là que j'ai eu tout le cake que j'ai voulu même si je fût un peu distrait au début ...   

Et en ce qui concerne la salade de fruits que j'ai également eu en abondance j'ai apprécié le jus à base de rhum ...   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *à propos de cuisine... *salades, cakes et autres tartes...    :love:



Je vois pas poulet mariné dans tes choix là ...  Il était pas bon mon poulet ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce qui concerne la salade de fruits que j'ai également eu en abondance j'ai apprécié le jus à base de rhum ...   :rateau:


il se dit que tu t'es contenté de boire le jus...   



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas poulet mariné dans tes choix là ...  Il était pas bon mon poulet ???


arrêtes de faire ta coquette, la bergère :rateau:   ferais mieux de la mettre ta recette: me suis régalé avec  



_et j'ai mes lunettes pour la lire..._


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas poulet mariné dans tes choix là ...  Il était pas bon mon poulet ???



ton poulet était vraiment formidable :love: :love: 
j'ai vraiment passé une très bonne soirée. petite pensée a ceux qui ont enchaîné avec l'AES braise  et aux nouvelles têtes. un vrai plaisir de les rencontrer (et de revoir les anciennes aussi) Encore milles excuses à Mallow pour mon incivilité de début de soirée


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Bravo tout le monde pour les superbes photos !  Comme Roberta je regrette de ne pas avoir pu être des vôtres :rateau: 

teo, en t-shirt suisse, t'es mignon à croquer. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo tout le monde pour les superbes photos !  Comme Roberta je regrette de ne pas avoir pu être des vôtres :rateau:
> 
> teo, en t-shirt suisse, t'es mignon à croquer. :love:




moi a defaut de vous rencontrer et de t-shirt suisse , je me console avec ceci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Encore milles excuses à Mallow pour mon incivilité de début de soirée


Je veux tout savoir !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je veux tout savoir !



viens à la prochaine, je me ferai un plaisir d'être incivile avec toi également


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il se dit que tu t'es contenté de boire le jus...


c'est vrai  il m'a passé les fruits  très bonne cette salade de fruit :love: 


et puis bergère, comme dit lemmy fais pas ta coquette, moi ma salade c'est mon petit frère qui l'a mangée vendredi  ... cela dit il m'a assuré quelle était très bonne  ( et toc ! )


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

On a jamais dit que ta salade était pas bonne ... On a pas pu y goûter ...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai  il m'a passé les fruits  très bonne cette salade de fruit :love:



C'est pas bien de mentir ... J'ai mangé les fruits !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de mentir ... J'ai mangé les fruits !


ben j'en ai mangé aussi  mais tu voulais pas que je mange tout  :hein: ... et puis moi non plus je voulais pas tout manger


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben j'en ai mangé aussi  mais tu voulais pas que je mange tout  :hein: ... et puis moi non plus je voulais pas tout manger



Je ne t'ai rien empêché de faire du tout ....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

et le cantal "jeune" de ficelle: un vrai délice    :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'ai rien empêché de faire du tout ....


non c'est vrai mais tu as dit : " ah elle va tout manger" ... c'est pareil


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est vrai mais tu as dit : " ah elle va tout manger" ... c'est pareil



J'ai dit ça moi ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit ça moi ?



Ca, à force de dire des bêtises, on finit par ne plus reconnaître ses petits.
Et que ça te serve de leçon !!
Franchement des fois, j'ai peur pour tes moutons...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit ça moi ?



   

j'adore cet air innocent...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ca, à force de dire des bêtises, on finit par ne plus reconnaître ses petits.
> Et que ça te serve de leçon !!
> Franchement des fois, j'ai peur pour tes moutons...



Non mais je pose la question par politesse car je suis sûr que non !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cet air innocent...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je pose la question par politesse car je suis sûr que non !


si si tu l'as dit je t'assure ! j'étais parfaitement lucide  ( quoi que dise certains  )


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si si tu l'as dit je t'assure ! j'étais parfaitement lucide  ( quoi que dise certains  )



Tu sais ce qui est arrivé à Obélix quand il était petit ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qui est arrivé à Obélix quand il était petit ?


ouiiiii !!! je l'ai jeté dans la piscine  *fière*


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiii !!! je l'ai jeté dans la piscine  **b*ière*



C'est bien ce que je disais ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais ...


tssss ! mais tu sers à rien toi hein !!! ( et toc  )


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tssss ! mais tu sers à rien toi hein !!! ( et toc  )



Non en effet, pas à grand chose ..


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non en effet, pas à grand chose ..


si parfois ... mais tu ne le sais pas  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et le cantal "jeune" de ficelle: un vrai délice    :love:



Ah oui c'est vrai, délicatement posé sur son plateau fait main.


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par Lemmy
> et le cantal "jeune" de ficelle: un vrai délice
> 
> ...



que ce soit pour la cuite ou le fromage, je ne fais pas les choses à moitié 

le pire, c'est que le lendemain, j'ai cherché les restes partout avant de me rappeller que j'avais fait un enorme forcing à carole pour qu'elle le garde pour le pique-nique du trajet....  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

ben ça me fait penser que j'ai même pas gouté le fromage   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Fallait pas partir aussi tôt ..


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas partir aussi tôt ..


j'avais le choix peut-être ... déjà je suis partie plus tard que prévu  ... puis c'est mal de parler de ça , j'étais triste


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Faut pas faire cette tête !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire cette tête !


gnagnagna ! ... arrête de dire ça où j'te ... et puis arrête de me faire flooder aussi !  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna ! ... arrête de dire ça où j'te ... et puis arrête de me faire flooder aussi !  :rose:



T'as pas besoin de moi pour ça !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour draguer maiwen, tapez 1... Pour d'autres membres du Bar, tapez 2.
> 
> *>1*
> 
> ...


qu'entends-tu par là ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour draguer maiwen, tapez 1... Pour d'autres membres du Bar, tapez 2.
> 
> *>1*
> 
> ...



   Mon petit Roberto, tu regardes trop la télé réalité !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rien.
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


viens donc t'expliquer au bar mon ami  ici n'est pas l'endroit


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rien.
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Bon si je te fais rire c'est bon !  

2 sucres le café s'il te plaît !


----------



## Freelancer (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour draguer maiwen, tapez 1... Pour d'autres membres du Bar, tapez 2.
> 
> *>1*
> 
> ...



est-ce que ça ne marche que pour Maïwen ou bien t'as aussi un serveur vocal pour les autres membres de MacGé?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ça ne marche que pour Maïwen ou bien t'as aussi un serveur vocal pour les autres membres de MacGé?


ben merci ça fait plaisir   ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ça ne marche que pour Maïwen ou bien t'as aussi un serveur vocal pour les autres membres de MacGé?



Quelqu'un en particulier ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'avais le choix peut-être ... déjà je suis partie plus tard que prévu  ... puis c'est mal de parler de ça , j'étais triste


Allons allons faut pas, viens faire kalin   :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

roberto je t'en veux maintenant !!!   

y'a pas de 1 qui tienne !!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> roberto je t'en veux maintenant !!!
> 
> y'a pas de 1 qui tienne !!!



Mais laisse Roberto tranquille !!


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Juillet 2005)

si toi aussi tu veux ... viens sur ma ligne privée au 0 801 15 15 15 15. 
Pour un RDV chaud avec M... tape 1.
Pour un RDV torride avec la sus nommée tape 2.
Enfin, si tu veux la totale avec M... tape 3. Surtout n'oublie pas de me laisser tes coordonnées de CB avec le code secret bien sûr.


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

M = euh ... mackie ? maousse ? michel ?


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> M = euh ... mackie ? maousse ? michel ?



Pour le dernier tu voulais certainement dire lemmy


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dernier tu voulais certainnement dire lemmy


il me fallait un M ...  :rose:   

j'aurai pu dire aussi malow et mado ... mais je me serai pas permise


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake
> 
> quelques photos par ici et par là



cool tes photos


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal que le snioubes n'apparaissent pas en surbrillance sur tes photos ? tu as fais quels réglages ??



Pardon ?? J'ai pas capté ?? Vous pouvez répéter la question ?? :rateau:




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> édith : pourquoi j'ai l'impression que malow prend chaque fois de la drogue ?



Disons que c'est comme pour Obélix, elle est tombé dedans quand elle était petite... 


edit :  les nioubes, Ok j'ai un peu de mal ce soir...


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *à propos de cuisine... *salades, cakes et autres tartes...    :love:



Pour la tarte, c'est là   

Bonne ap',

A. qui va recommencer à distribuer quelques points...


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

miam ! :love:
j'en fais une similaire sauf que je mets des broccolis et des lardons à la place du thon


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> miam ! :love:
> j'en fais une similaire sauf que je mets des broccolis et des lardons à la place du thon


 
Et tes brocolis tu les fais cuire avant? Les ajoutes-tu à la poelle? 
Pour les lardons je suppose que tu les fais revenir avec les oignons et la crème?

Merci,

A.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

si ça continue je sors la recette des tartes tatins aux oignons rouges


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue je sors la recette des tartes tatins aux oignons rouges


 
La Tatin c'est aux pommes pour moi, mais ouais chuis tout de même intéressé. 

A.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et tes brocolis tu les fais cuire avant? Les ajoutes-tu à la poelle?


Je fais cuire très légèrement les broccolis avant, dans un peu d'eau salée. Il faut qu'ils soient encore un peu durs et "croquants". Ensuite je les dispose dans le moule à tarte (sur la pâte) et je les passe au four 5 minutes.



> Pour les lardons je suppose que tu les fais revenir avec les oignons et la crème?


 Oui, en tout cas avec les oignons. La crème je la rajoute ensuite.


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris 3 fois de la salade de fruits, et deux fois du cake
> 
> quelques photos par ici et par là



P'tain c'est vrai qu'on l'a attendu téo  Heureusement le verre de ficelle était encore de notre monde. Paix à son âme


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Paix à son âme



mais je ne suis pas encore mort ! :rateau:


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne suis pas encore mort ! :rateau:



T'as réussi à recoller tous les morceaux ?  Dans le bon ordre ? Parce que quand je te vois avec une 1664 en main, j'ai des doutes !


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

Avant qu'on imagine que Ficelle est mort et que mon appart est détruit, un commentaire: Ficelle va bien (même s'il était lui aussi un peu fatigué vendredi !  comme nous tous !) et un peu de bibine par terre n'a jamais tué un plancher ! Le seul a être mal c'est le verre, paix à son âme ! il est mort sur scène comme il le voulait je pense !


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon, quelques jours de pause et de reprise du boulot plus tard, je remets les pieds ici ! 
Donc, mon trajet et tigivi s'est bien passé... sauf que je l'ai fait tout seul (donc j'ai pioncé), Caro ne m'a pas appelé, la méchante, mais Mado, Lumai et WebO étaient passé prendre le petit déjà avec moi, ça m'a fait plaisir !
Donc dans le train, j'ai pioncé !

je vous laisse trois jours et vous floodez, bande de petits coquins !


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos : !! *

- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
- Jahrom
- Freelancer : ici et là


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer, que tu sois béni pour les générations suivantes ! 






 :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

et la charte ? ?? 

désolée lumai


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et la charte ? ??
> 
> désolée lumai


Heu, là oui, t'es au bord du signalement maiwen !


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer, que tu sois béni pour les générations suivantes !
> 
> 
> :love:



Je ne comprend pas bien cette photo ?? qui fait une gaterie a qui ?? :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (26 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas bien cette photo ?? qui fait une gaterie a qui ?? :rateau:



effectivement, je n'avais pas percuté   

ps : merci Taho! pour la bénédiction sur les générations suivantes  Tu permets que je fasse don de cette bénédiction à mes neveux et nièces? Parce je crois que de mon côté...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas bien cette photo ?? qui fait une gaterie a qui ?? :rateau:


Je sers un verre de vin à Benjamin pendant que Maiwen y voit Lumai me faire des choses que la morale (et la charte) réprouve(nt)...


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2005)

je recupère le film du minox ce soir... un petit coup de scan, et en ligne


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de regarder de nouveau les photos et je suis tombé sur ce lien et je suis pas sur que ça tienne dans la charte... Jahrom, tu confirmes ?

Et puis j'ai vu ça ! 






Merci ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

mmwaha c'est malow ???   


et pfiou je suis horrible sur cette photo ...    :hein:


----------



## Spyro (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pfiou je suis horrible sur cette photo ...    :hein:


Dis donc pas de bêtise    :love:  :love: 


Bon et sinon, MACKIIIIE tes photooooos où qu'elles sont ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2005)

elles sont a la fnac


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder de nouveau les photos et je suis tombé sur ce lien et je suis pas sur que ça tienne dans la charte... Jahrom, tu confirmes ?



Je ne vois pas en quoi une photo d'un "buisson" la nuit à Paris est hors charte... :mouais:


----------



## Fillolon (28 Juillet 2005)

mais les flics ils vous disent rien quand vous faites un rassemblement comme ça? vous le signalez quelque part ou vous faites ça a la sauvage?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> mais les flics ils vous disent rien quand vous faites un rassemblement comme ça? vous le signalez quelque part ou vous faites ça a la sauvage?


 
Si on leur signalait et qu'on devait leur montrer ce que c'est que le forum, ils nous embarqueraient tout de suite


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

De toutes façons nous n'étions pas seuls à faire un pique nique. La pelouse en était truffée de la Tour à l'Ecole militaire, il y en avait d'autres à côté de nous pour un anniv entre autres...


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> mais les flics ils vous disent rien quand vous faites un rassemblement comme ça? vous le signalez quelque part ou vous faites ça a la sauvage?





			
				Dépêche AFP a dit:
			
		

> *Mais que fait la Police ?*
> Une AES Paris s'est déroulée jeudi soir au pied de la Tour Eiffel. Bien connue des forces de l'ordre pour être la branche officielle de l'organisation clandestine Macgeneration, cette réunion publique n'a pas donné lieu à des débordements. La Préfecture de Paris n'a pas été prévenue de la venue des manifestants. Les participants étaient au nombre d'une quinzaine selon les organisateurs, une demi-douzaine selon les services de police consultés.
> Certains témoins ont certifié avoir remarqué une forte propagande auprès des passants, forts nombreux dans ce haut lieu du tourisme de notre beau pays. L'agitation sur le lieu de la manifestation ont fortement choqué dans ce quartier tranquille.
> Malgré l'interdiction qui leur avait été faite de continuer la soirée en dehors du périmètre, les Renseignements Généaux ont confirmé qu'une partie s'était repliée en fin de soirée sur les quartiers Est de la Capitale, chez un membre de l'Organisation. Ces quartiers mal famés sont connus depuis fort longtemps pour leur activité louche et quasi illégale, que personne n'ose pour l'instant réprimer.
> ...


 
Ca n'a quand même pas l'ampleur d'un mouvement révolutionnaire d'envergure les AES, les Révolutionnaires 2 n'osent même pas sortir du Bar pour exprimer leur mécontentement, cela permettrait pourtant une certaine visibilité extérieure et de parler de leur revendications   

On verra bien en septembre pour la Keynote


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a quand même pas l'ampleur d'un mouvement révolutionnaire d'envergure les AES, les Révolutionnaires 2 n'osent même pas sortir du Bar pour exprimer leur mécontentement, cela permettrait pourtant une certaine visibilité extérieure et de parler de leur revendications
> 
> On verra bien en septembre pour la Keynote



Très très bon, j'adore !!!!!!


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2005)

Rien sur macbidouille ? :mouais: (sont plus discrets ou bien ?  )


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Rien sur macbidouille ? :mouais: (sont plus discrets ou bien ?  )




_[Mode hargneux même si j'aime beaucoup ce site, c'est juste pour les besoins de l'histoire]_
*Ce sont les valets du système, tout le monde le sait      *
_[/Mode hargneux même si j'aime beaucoup ce site, c'est juste pour les besoins de l'histoire]_


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Tiens moi j'ai pris quelques photos, pas très bien, mais elles sont là.


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Sympa les photos Spyro.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

J'adore tes photos Spyro !


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que les ÆS MacG sont suivies par la police, comme en témoigne cette une d'un quotidien Suisse aperçue à Lausanne pendant l'ÆS...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos : !! *

- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
- Jahrom
- Freelancer : ici et là
- Spyro

Mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Les photos : !! *
> 
> - Adrienhb
> - Maousse
> ...


entrain d'être développées ... et c'est moi qui les verrai en premier vu qu'il y'a le plus souvent moi dessus   :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Superbes les photos Spyro coucou: Malow ) et tu nous pruves au passage que tu n'étais pas le nez plongeant dans le décoleté de maiwen :


----------



## Fillolon (28 Juillet 2005)

la fille avec des lunettes et un decolleté kaki elle a l'air amoureuse de celui au cheveux longs et bruns sur vos photos, c'est un couple?


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> la fille avec des lunettes et un decolleté kaki elle a l'air amoureuse de celui au cheveux longs et bruns sur vos photos, c'est un couple?


Faudrait demander aux concernés (maiwen et StarG)... :mouais:


Mais je crois pas


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> la fille avec des lunettes et un decolleté kaki elle a l'air amoureuse de celui au cheveux longs et bruns sur vos photos, c'est un couple?


la fille avec des lunettes et un décolleté kaki elle est amoureuse de personne !!!!


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la fille avec des lunettes et un décolleté kaki elle est amoureuse de personne !!!!


La réciproque... :mouais:  :

pour les mauvaises langues de passage, j'aime beaucoup maiwen, mais mon c½ur est déjà pris...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup maiwen, mais mon c½ur est déjà pris...


Moi non   

_Comment ça "moi non quoi ?" _


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi non
> 
> _Comment ça "moi non quoi ?" _


koitoidire ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon mackie elles arrivent tes photos ? Parce que si ça continue comme ça on va finir par flooder


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> koitoidire ?





En gros qu'il aimerait bien moyenner avec maiwen


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En gros qu'il aimerait bien moyenner avec maiwen


meuh non, j'ai dit que j'amais bien maiwen, c'est tout

je savais que des mauvaises langues déformeraient mes propos ! 

_Si Ti'yana ton là-dessus, je vais me faire appeler Arthur!. D'ailleurs, faudrait que je l'inscrive, non ?_


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, j'ai dit que j'amais bien maiwen, c'est tout
> 
> je savais que des mauvaises langues déformeraient mes propos !
> 
> _Si Ti'yana ton là-dessus, je vais me faire appeler Arthur!. D'ailleurs, faudrait que je l'inscrive, non ?_





Roooh , je parlais a propos de Spyro !


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, j'ai dit que j'amais bien maiwen, c'est tout
> 
> je savais que des mauvaises langues déformeraient mes propos !
> 
> _Si Ti'yana ton là-dessus, je vais me faire appeler Arthur!. D'ailleurs, faudrait que je l'inscrive, non ?_


il parlait de Spyro je crois ... pas de toi ...  :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il parlait de Spyro je crois ... pas de toi ...  :mouais:





Merci Maiwen , tu m'as enfin compris


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait demander aux concernés (maiwen et StarG)... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mais je crois pas



Oui oui tu crois bien Taho! ...


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> koitoidire ?


Il y a deux affirmations dans la citation, à l'une d'elle je dis "moi non" ou si tu préfères "ce n'est pas mon cas". Je laisse bien sûr une certaine ambiguité sur la question de laquelle des deux affirmations est concernée, et sachant ce que je poste ailleurs et même ici qui a trait à la personne en question, cela produit un effet vaguement comique. Ou pas. Moi en tout cas j'aime bien écrire des trucs faussement ambigus pour déconner, alors je le fais. (D'autant plus qu'en ce moment je m'ennuie très très beaucoup). Voila.


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Roooh , je parlais a propos de Spyro !


Sauf que tu m'as cité, alors je comprenais plus rien ! 


mais heu !


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que tu m'as cité


Ce qui est normal puisqu'il répondait à ta question.   

Rhalala tu floodes pas assez, t'as pas l'entraînement


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que tu m'as cité, alors je comprenais plus rien !
> 
> 
> mais heu !





En tout cas on voit bien que tu es amoureux de la ti yana '! Tu flippes pour un propos ambigu lol


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

bref,


- personne est amoureux de personne et toulmonde file le parfait amour!!   

- Fillolon est gregg sont des  fervents partisans de la ligue  " la paix des menange "    

- mackie, sa vient ces photos enfin !!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Quel tombeur ce Stargazer !!
Notre maître à tous.  

Maiwen, je ne peux que te féliciter pour ta lucidité et ton bonheur prochain, n'en doutons pas.  

Je suis bien content pour vous 2. Vous êtes si mignons.


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bref,
> 
> 
> - personne est amoureux de personne et toulmonde file le parfait amour!!
> ...




Oui oui moi j'aime bien la paix des ménages


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Quel tombeur ce Stargazer !!
> Notre maître à tous.
> 
> Maiwen, je ne peux que te féliciter pour ta lucidité et ton bonheur prochain, n'en doutons pas.
> ...




'foiré !  

   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fillolon (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la fille avec des lunettes et un décolleté kaki elle est amoureuse de personne !!!!


 c'est toi? désolé mais je disais ca comme ça , en regardant les photos, sans penser a mal.


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi? désolé mais je disais ca comme ça , en regardant les photos, sans penser a mal.


je dois avoir un air amoureux ( un air con ?    ) de nature ...  :mouais:


----------



## Fillolon (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir un air amoureux ( un air con ?    ) de nature ...  :mouais:



toute facon t'a bien le doit d'etre amoureuse de spyro, ca ne nous regarde pas!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

ben moi je m'enteressera a la vie amoureuse de fifille
quand elle m'annoncera qu'elle va se marier    

avant ..... c'est du temp perdu     


mackieeeeeeeeee , les photos encore pour ce soir ???????????


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2005)

c'est a la fnac ?  euh, marrier avec qui ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est a la fnac ?  euh, marrier avec qui ? :love:





mais avec fifille bien evidemment !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

t'as deja oublié  ???    


bon allez, ferme la porte en sortant et en attendant d'avoir les photos 
il y a trop des courants d'air par ici


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi j'ai pris quelques photos, pas très bien, mais elles sont là.



Les légendes sont ex-ce-llentes!


A.


ps:
À quand un courageux pour éditer tout ça avec Comic Life?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> À quand un courageux pour éditer tout ça avec Comic Life?


? efiLcimoC tse'c iok


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Putain,, je  vous  dis  pas,, j'ai  un  bug  de  fou  sous  Tiger,, j'écris  bizarre  depuis  ce  matin  !!
j'écris  même  à l'envers  sans  le  vouloir  !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

hum oops non rien 

taho! tu te sens tout retourné ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum oops non rien
> 
> taho! tu te sens tout retourné ?


C'est pas lui qui a la tête en bas sur les photos


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum oops non rien
> 
> taho! tu te sens tout retourné ?



Complètement, j'ai même ouvert un thread pour ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3314273#post3314273

MARRE !


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui a la tête en bas sur les photos


j'avais cru ressentir ça :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> toute facon t'a bien le doit d'etre amoureuse de spyro, ca ne nous regarde pas!



oh que si...    
Le premier mariage AES... p*tain de fête. les mariés en orange et bleu... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love: Et ensuite, le premier bébé AES... p*tain de fête, des tonnes de layette orange et bleue... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh que si...
> Le premier mariage AES... p*tain de fête. les mariés en orange et bleu... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love: Et ensuite, le premier bébé AES... p*tain de fête, des tonnes de layette orange et bleue... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love:



Mais sinon y'aura de la binouze à flots ou pas ?


----------



## Fillolon (29 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh que si...
> Le premier mariage AES... p*tain de fête. les mariés en orange et bleu... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love: Et ensuite, le premier bébé AES... p*tain de fête, des tonnes de layette orange et bleue... de la binouze à flots... :love: :love: :love:



ah non!, un mariage ca se fete au champ, pas a la binouze! ca fait mesquin, je trouve de se marier a la kanter!


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon y'aura de la binouze à flots ou pas ?



p*tain, on a oublié la bière    . MMMMAAAACCCCKKIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!!!   
Pour le méchoui, tu peux t'en occuper ma bergère? (un mouton de plus ou de moins... )



			
				Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> ah non!, un mariage ca se fete au champ, pas a la binouze! ca fait mesquin, je trouve de se marier a la kanter!



   rrooohhh l'autre, une coupette de champ....    pourquoi pas faire une AES "Cosmopolitan et Petits Fours" à la fondation Cartier... pffff   

quoique c'est super bon un cosmopolitan... :love: :love: :love: [mode myso /on] remarque, le cosmo, c'est une boisson de gonzesse, c'est peut être pour ça qu'on a du mal à l'imposer pour les AES  [mode myso /off]


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> p*tain, on a oublié la bière    . MMMMAAAACCCCKKIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> Pour le méchoui, tu peux t'en occuper ma bergère? (un mouton de plus ou de moins... )



Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de passer un de mes moutons à la broche !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de passer un de mes moutons à la broche !



C'est déjà fait, je te suis passé sur le corps il y a dix jours non ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait, je te suis passé sur le corps il y a dix jours non ?



Oui mon bronco !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mon bronco !


Alors, je peux passer un de tes moutons à la broche !!


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de passer un de mes moutons à la broche !



mieux vaut ça que l'inverse...


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je peux passer un de tes moutons à la broche !!



En parlant de ça, où est maiwen ?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juillet 2005)

Elle doit bien être quelque part .. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, où est maiwen ?  :rateau:




elle est en train surement de preparer ses valises.....
elle part a minuit en vacance et elle ne veut pas y aller


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut ça que l'inverse...



La muse m'habite et non pas le contraire !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est en train surement de preparer ses valises.....
> elle part a minuit en vacances et elle ne veut pas y aller



elle va nous manquer !


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra me passer sur le corps avant de passer un de mes moutons à la broche !



Et si on n'utilise pas de broche pour ton mouton, on peut quand même passer ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et si on n'utilise pas de broche pour ton mouton, on peut quand même passer ???





pourquoi ?    tu veux te faire friser  ou defriser?   

(et puis la broche c'est pas sympa.... sa tourne et sa tourne.....on vois jamais la fin   )


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?    tu veux te faire friser  ou defriser?



Ha oui ? Ça peut aussi avoir cet effet là ??? 
L'effet ébouriffée j'connaissais mais pas le frisage / défrisage !


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos : !! *

- Adrienhb
- Maousse
- Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
- Jahrom
- Freelancer : ici et là
- Spyro

Mackie ? :mouais: on attend encore...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juillet 2005)

on les as assez vues les photos :rose:

et je viens de me rendre compte que ... je pourrai pas avoir droit de regard sur les photos de mackie ( des photos de moi majoritairement  ) puisque je pars ce soir pour 3 semaine :affraid:


   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on les as assez vues les photos :rose:
> 
> et je viens de me rendre compte que ... je pourrai pas avoir droit de regard sur les photos de mackie ( des photos de moi majoritairement  ) puisque je pars ce soir pour 3 semaine :affraid:
> 
> ...



On en profitera  pour toi !


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ? efiLcimoC tse'c iok



!aç tst'C
!apmys sèrt curt nu rennod tiarruop aç tE

.A


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pourrai pas avoir droit de regard sur les photos de mackie ( des photos de moi majoritairement  ) puisque je pars ce soir pour 3 semaine :affraid:
> 
> 
> :rose:


t'as rien raté, il les a toujours pas postées...


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------

